# النص الكامل لمسودة الدستور المصري



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*نحن جماهير شعب مصر*

*بـاسـم الله وبـعـونـه*

*هذا هو دستور مصر ووثيقة ثورتها السلمية الرائدة، التى فجرها شبابها الواعد، وحمتها قواتها المسلحة، وأيدها شعبها الصبور، فى ميدان التحرير، يوم الخامس والعشرين من يناير 2011، معلنًا رفضه لكل ألوان الظلم والقهر والطغيان والاستبداد والنهب والاحتكار. مجاهرًا بحقوقه الكاملة فى العيش الكريم والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة الإنسانية التى شرعها الخالق قبل أن تشرعها الدساتير والإعلانات العالمية لحقوق الإنسان.*
*ومبشرًا بميلاد فجر جديد يليق بمصر الحضارة والتاريخ التى قدمت للبشرية أول أبجديات الكتابة، وأطلقت عقيدة التوحيد ومعرفة الخالق، وزينت صفحات التاريخ الإنسانى بمواكب الإبداع، وأقامت أقدم دولة على ضفاف نهر النيل الخالد، وأدركت منذ البدايات معنى الهوية، وتجسدت على أرضها المواطنة فى أكمل معانيها.*
*لقد استرد الشعب المصرى العظيم حريته ونال كرامته، وها هو ذا يمضى قدما نحو غد جديد، وهو أكثر التحاقًا بعصره، وأكثر إيمانًا بقدراته وثوابته، وأكثر حرصًا على تحقيق أهداف ثورته السلمية، مستبشرًا بمستقبل آمن فى ظل وطن حر الإرادة، صلب العزيمة، ينطلق نحو آفاق من العمل الجاد والمشاركة الفاعلة فى ركب الحضارة الإنسانية.*
*وتستمر ثورة هذا الشعب التى بعثت فيه روحًا جديدة طاهرة جمعت المصريين والمصريات على كلمة سواء، لبناء دولة ديمقراطية حديثة؛ مستمسكة بقيمها ومقوماتها الروحية والاجتماعية، بتفردها وثرائها، استنادًا إلى ثوابت متكاملة، يعبر عنها شعبنا الأصيل فى مجموعة المبادئ الآتية:*
*أولا: السيادة للشعب، صاحب الحق الوحيد فى تأسيس السلطات، التى تستمد شرعيتها منه، وتخضع لإرادته، وتلتزم حدود اختصاصاتها ومسؤولياتها الدستورية، وتحمى المال العام، وتحافظ على موارد الدولة، وتوفر أركان العدالة فى توزيعها، وتعلى مبدأ أن الوظائف والمناصب العامة، هى مسئوليات وصلاحيات وليست حقوقا ولا امتيازات للقائمين عليها، الذين يعملون فى خدمة الشعب ورعاية مصالح المواطنين.*
*ثانيا: ديمقراطية نظام الحكم التى ترسخ التداول السلمى للسلطة وتوسعه، وتعمق التعددية السياسية والحزبية، وتضمن نزاهة الانتخابات، وإسهام الشعب فى صنع القرارات الوطنية.*
*ثالثا: حرية المواطن فى كل جوانب حياته فكرا وإبداعا ورأيا وسكنا وأملاكا وحلاً وترحالاً، عن اقتناع كامل بأن هذه الحرية حق سماوى وضع الخالق أصولها وثوابتها فى حركة الكون، وخلق الإنسان حرا، وجعله أرقى مخلوقاته على الأرض وأكثرها ذكاء وحكمة.*
*رابعا: المساواة أمام القانون وتكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين والمواطنات، دونما تمييز أو محاباة أو وساطة، وبخاصة فى مجالات التعليم والتوظيف ومباشرة الحقوق السياسية والتمتع بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وغيرها، وإعطاء الأولوية لتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.*
*خامسا: سيادة القانون أساس الحكم فى الدولة، تضمن حرية الفرد، ومشروعية السلطة، وخضوع الدولة وغيرها من الأشخاص للقانون، والتزامها باستقلال القضاء، وألا يعلو أى صوت على قوة الحق، ليبقى القضاء المصرى شامخًا صاحب رسالة سامية فى حماية الدستور وإقامة موازين العدالة وصون الحقوق والحريات.*
*سادسا: احترام الفرد، حجر الأساس فى بناء الوطن، وكرامته امتداد طبيعى لكرامة هذا الوطن. ولا كرامة لوطن لا تكرم فيه المرأة؛ فالنساء شقائق الرجال، وهن حصن الأمومة، ونصف المجتمع، وشريكات فى كل المكتسبات والمسؤوليات الوطنية.*
*سابعا: الوحدة الوطنية فريضة واجبة على الدولة والمجتمع، وهى قاعدة الاستقرار والتماسك الوطنى، وركيزة بناء الدولة المصرية الحديثة وانطلاقتها نحو التقدم والتنمية، ويرسخ هذه الوحدة الوطنية نشر قيم التسامح والاعتدال والوسطية وكفالة الحقوق والحريات لجميع المواطنين دون تفرقة بين أبناء الجماعة الوطنية.*
*ثامنا: الدفاع عن الوطن شرف وواجب وطنى تحشد له الموارد البشرية والاعتمادات المالية، وللقوات المسلحة مكانة خاصة راسخة فى وجدان الشعب المصرى؛ فهى الدرع الواقية للبلاد، وهى مؤسسة وطنية محترفة محايدة لا تتدخل فى الشأن السياسى، ولا يجوز لسواها إنشاء تشكيلات عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية أو ممارسة أى نشاط ذى طابع عسكرى.*
*تاسعا: الأمن نعمة كبرى، تسهر عليه أجهزة الأمن لحماية الشعب وفرض موازين العدالة، فلا عدل بلا حماية، ولا حماية بغير مؤسسات أمنية قادرة على فرض هيبة الدولة فى ظل احترام كامل لسيادة القانون وكرامة الإنسان.*
*عاشرا: السلام العادل للعالم أجمع، والتقدم السياسى والاجتماعى لكل الشعوب، والتنمية الوطنية المستقلة التى لا تحدث إلا بإطلاق جميع الإمكانات والملكات الخلاقة والمبدعة للشعب المصرى العظيم الذى سجل فى كل العصور إسهاماته البازغة فى أداء دوره الحضارى لنفسه وللإنسانية قاطبة.*
*حادى عشر: الوحدة أمل الأمة العربية؛ وهى نداء تاريخ ودعوة مستقبل وضرورة مصير، لا تتحقق إلا فى حماية أمة عربية قادرة على ردع أى تهديد خارجى أيًا كانت مصادره والدعاوى التى تسانده، ويعضد هذه الوحدة تحقيق التكامل والتآخى مع مجموعة دول حوض النيل والعالم الإسلامى التى تشكل امتداداً طبيعيا لعبقرية الموقع والمكان الذى تشغله مصر على الخريطة الكونية.*
*ثانى عشر: تأكيد دور مصر الفكرى والثقافى الرائد فى العالم كله وفى المنطقة المحيطة بها، الذى تجسده القوة الناعمة التى قدمت، ولا تزال تقدم، نماذج العطاء المصرى فكراً وفنا وإبداعا، ومن الواجب أن تعطى الأولوية لحرية مبدعيها وأمن مفكريها، ومسؤولية الدولة عن رعايتها فى مؤسساتها العريقة؛ فى جامعاتها، ومجامعها العلمية واللغوية ومراكزها البحثية، وصحافتها وفنونها وآدابها وإعلامها، وكنيستها الوطنية، وأزهرها الشريف الذى كان على امتداد تاريخه قوّاما على هوية الوطن، راعيا للغة العربية الخالدة والشريعة الإسلامية الغراء، ومنارة للفكر الوسطى المستنير.*


*نحن جماهير شعب مصر*
*إيـمانـًا بالله ورسـالاتـه*
*وعرفانًا بحق الوطن والأمة علينا*
*واستشعارًا بمسؤوليتنا الوطنية والإنسانية*
*نقتدى ونلتزم بالثوابت الواردة بهذه الديباجة، التى نعتبرها جزءًا لا يتجزأ من هذا الدستور الذى نقبله ونمنحه لأنفسنا، مؤكدين عزمنا الأكيد على العمل به والدفاع عنه، وعلى حمايته وتأكيد احترامه من قبل جميع سلطات الدولة والكافة.*​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الباب الأول: الدولة والمجتمع*
*الفصل الأول*
*المبادئ السياسية*
*المادة (1)*
*جمهورية مصر العربية دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة، موحدة لا تقبل التجزئة، ونظامها ديمقراطى.*
*والشعب المصرى جزء من الأمتين العربية والإسلامية، ويعتز بانتمائه لحوض النيل والقارة الأفريقية وبامتداده الآسيوى، ويشارك بإيجابية فى الحضارة الإنسانية.*
*المادة (2)*
*الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.*
*المادة (3)*
*مبادئ شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظِّمة لأحوالهم الشخصية، وشؤونهم الدينية، واختيار قياداتهم الروحية.*
*المادة (4)*
*الأزهر الشريف هيئة إسلامية مستقلة جامعة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شؤونه، ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية فى مصر والعالم. ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الشريف فى الشؤون المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية.*
*وشيخ الأزهر مستقل غير قابل للعزل، يحدد القانون طريقة اختياره من بين أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء.*
*وتكفل الدولة الاعتمادات المالية الكافية لتحقيق أغراضه.*
*وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (5)*
*السيادة للشعب يمارسها ويحميها، ويصون وحدته الوطنية، وهو مصدر السلطات؛ وذلك على النحو المبين فى الدستور.*
*المادة (6)*
*يقوم النظام السياسى على مبادئ الديمقراطية والشورى، والمواطنة التى تسوى بين جميع المواطنين فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة، والتعددية السياسية والحزبية، والتداول السلمى للسلطة، والفصل بين السلطات والتوازن بينها، وسيادة القانون، واحترام حقوق الإنسان وحرياته؛ وذلك كله على النحو المبين فى الدستور.*
*ولا يجوز قيام حزب سياسى على أساس التفرقة بين المواطنين، بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو الدين.*
*المادة (7)*
*الحفاظ على الأمن القومى، والدفاع عن الوطن وحماية أرضه، شرف وواجب مقدس. والتجنيد إجبارى؛ وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*​

*الفصل الثانى : المبادئ الاجتماعية والأخلاقية*
*المادة (8)*
*تكفل الدولة وسائل تحقيق العدل والمساواة والحرية، وتلتزم بتيسير سبل التراحم والتكافل الاجتماعى والتضامن بين أفراد المجتمع، وتضمن حماية الأنفس والأعراض والأموال، وتعمل على تحقيق حد الكفاية لجميع المواطنين؛ وذلك كله فى حدود القانون.*
*المادة (9)*
*تلتزم الدولة بتوفير الأمن والطمأنينة وتكافؤ الفرص لجميع المواطنين دون تمييز.*
*المادة (10)*
*الأسرة أساس المجتمع، قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية.*
*وتحرص الدولة والمجتمع على الالتزام بالطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية، وعلى تماسكها واستقرارها، وترسيخ قيمها الأخلاقية وحمايتها؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*وتكفل الدولة خدمات الأمومة والطفولة بالمجان، والتوفيق بين واجبات المرأة نحو أسرتها وعملها العام.*
*وتولى الدولة عناية وحماية خاصة للمرأة المُعيلة والمطلقة والأرملة.*
*المادة (11)*
*ترعى الدولة الأخلاق والآداب والنظام العام، والمستوى الرفيع للتربية والقيم الدينية والوطنية، والحقائق العلمية، والثقافة العربية، والتراث التاريخى والحضارى للشعب؛ وذلك وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*مادة (12)*
*تحمى الدولة المقومات الثقافية والحضارية واللغوية للمجتمع، وتعمل على تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف.*
*المادة (13)*
*إنشاء الرتب المدنية محظور.*​ 
*الفصل الثالث : المبادئ الاقتصادية*
*المادة (14)*
*يهدف الاقتصاد الوطنى إلى تحقيق التنمية المطردة الشاملة، ورفع مستوى المعيشة وتحقيق الرفاه، والقضاء على الفقر والبطالة، وزيادة فرص العمل، وزيادة الإنتاج والدخل القومي.*
*وتعمل خطة التنمية على إقامة العدالة الاجتماعية والتكافل، وضمان عدالة التوزيع، وحماية حقوق المستهلك، والمحافظة على حقوق العاملين، والمشاركة بين رأس المال والعمل فى تحمل تكاليف التنمية، والاقتسام العادل لعوائدها.*
*ويجب ربط الأجر بالإنتاج، وتقريب الفوارق بين الدخول، وضمان حد أدنى للأجور والمعاشات يكفل حياة كريمة لكل مواطن، وحد أقصى فى أجهزة الدولة لا يستثنى منه إلا بناء على قانون.*
*المادة (15)*
*الزراعة مقوم أساسى للاقتصاد الوطنى، وتلتزم الدولة بحماية الرقعة الزراعية وزيادتها، وتعمل على تنمية المحاصيل والأصناف النباتية والسلالات الحيوانية والثروة السمكية وحمايتها، وتحقيق الأمن الغذائى، وتوفير متطلبات الإنتاج الزراعى وحسن إدارته وتسويقه، ودعم الصناعات الزراعية.*
*وينظم القانون استخدام أراضى الدولة؛ بما يحقق العدالة الاجتماعية، ويحمى الفلاح والعامل الزراعى من الاستغلال.*
*المادة (16)*
*تلتزم الدولة بتنمية الريف والبادية، وتعمل على رفع مستوى معيشة الفلاحين وأهل البادية.*
*المادة (17)*
*الصناعة مقوم أساسى للاقتصاد الوطني، وتحمى الدولة الصناعات الاستراتيجية، وتَدْعُم التطور الصناعي، وتضمن توطين التقنيات الحديثة وتطبيقاتها.*
*وترعى الدولة الصناعات الحرفية والصغيرة.*
*المادة (18)*
*الثروات الطبيعية للدولة ملك الشعب، وعوائدها حق له، تلتزم الدولة بالحفاظ عليها، وحسن استغلالها، ومراعاة حقوق الأجيال فيها.*
*ولا يجوز التصرف فى أملاك الدولة، أو منح امتياز باستغلالها أو التزام مرفق عام، إلا بناء على قانون.*
*وكل مال لا مالك له فهو ملك الدولة.*
*المادة (19)*
*نهر النيل وموارد المياه ثروة وطنية، تلتزم الدولة بالحفاظ عليها وتنميتها، ومنع الاعتداء عليها. وينظم القانون وسائل الانتفاع بها.*
*المادة (20)*
*تلتزم الدولة بحماية شواطئها وبحارها وممراتها المائية وبحيراتها، وصيانة الآثار والمحميات الطبيعية، وإزالة ما يقع عليها من تعديات.*
*المادة (21)*
*تكفل الدولة الملكية المشروعة بأنواعها العامة والتعاونية والخاصة والوقف، وتحميها؛ وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (22)*
*للأموال العامة حرمة، وحمايتها واجب وطنى على الدولة والمجتمع.*
*المادة (23)*
*ترعى الدولة التعاونيات بكل صورها، وتدعمها، وتكفل استقلالها.*
*المادة (24)*
*الملكية الخاصة مصونة، تؤدى وظيفتها الاجتماعية فى خدمة الاقتصاد الوطنى دون انحراف أو احتكار، وحق الإرث فيها مكفول. ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون، وبحكم قضائى؛ ولا تنزع إلا للمنفعة العامة، ومقابل تعويض عادل يُدفع مقدما.*
*وذلك كله وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (25)*
*تلتزم الدولة بإحياء نظام الوقف الخيرى وتشجيعه.*
*وينظم القانون الوقف، ويحدد طريقة إنشائه وإدارة أمواله، واستثمارها، وتوزيع عوائده على مستحقيها، وفقا لشروط الواقف.*
*المادة (26)*
*العدالة الاجتماعية أساس الضرائب وغيرها من التكاليف المالية العامة.*
*ولا يكون إنشاء الضرائب العامة ولا تعديلها ولا إلغاؤها إلا بقانون، ولا يُعفى أحد من أدائها فى غير الأحوال المبينة فى القانون. ولا يجوز تكليف أحد بأداء غير ذلك من الضرائب والرسوم إلا فى حدود القانون.*
*المادة (27)*
*للعاملين نصيب فى إدارة المشروعات وفى أرباحها، ويلتزمون بتنمية الإنتاج والمحافظة على أدواته وتنفيذ خطته فى وحداتهم الإنتاجية، وفقا للقانون.*
*ويكون تمثيل العمال فى مجالس إدارة وحدات القطاع العام فى حدود خمسين بالمائة من عدد الأعضاء المنتخبين فى هذه المجالس. ويكفل القانون تمثيل صغار الفلاحين وصغار الحرفيين بنسبة لا تقل عن ثمانين بالمائة فى عضوية مجالس إدارة الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية والصناعية.*
*المادة (28)*
*تشجع الدولة الادخار، وتحمى المدخرات وأموال التأمينات والمعاشات.*
*وينظم القانون ذلك.*
*المادة (29)*
*لا يجوز التأميم إلا لاعتبارات الصالح العام، وبقانون، ومقابل تعويض عادل.*
*المادة (30)*
*المصادرة العامة للأموال محظورة.*
*ولا تجوز المصادرة الخاصة إلا بحكم قضائى.*
*الباب الثانى: الحقوق والحريات*
*الفصل الأول: الحقوق الشخصية*
*المادة (31)*
*الكرامة حق لكل إنسان، يكفل المجتمع والدولة احترامها وحمايتها.*
*ولا يجوز بحال إهانة أى إنسان أو ازدراؤه.*
*المادة (32)*
*الجنسية المصرية حق، وينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (33)*
*المواطنون لدى القانون سواء؛ وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك.*
*المادة (34)*
*الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعى؛ وهى مصونة لا تمس.*
*المادة (35)*
*فيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا منعه من التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأى قيد إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق.*
*ويجب أن يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابة خلال اثنتى عشرة ساعة، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته؛ ولا يجرى التحقيق معه إلا فى حضور محاميه؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له محام.*
*ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتما.*
*وينظم القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطى ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعويض وأدائه عن الحبس الاحتياطى، أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم المنفذة بموجبه.*
*المادة (36)*
*كل من يقبض عليه، أو يحبس، أو تقيد حريته بأى قيد، تجب معاملته بما يحفظ كرامته. ولا يجوز تعذيبه، ولا ترهيبه، ولا إكراهه، ولا إيذاؤه بدنيا أو معنويا.*
*ولا يكون حجزه ولا حبسه إلا فى أماكن لائقة إنسانيا وصحيا، وخاضعة للإشراف القضائى.*
*ومخالفة شىء من ذلك جريمة يُعاقب مرتكبها وفقا للقانون.*
*وكل قول صدر تحت وطأة أى مما تقدم، أو التهديد بشىء منه، يهدر ولا يعول عليه.*
*المادة (37)*
*السجن دار تأديب وتهذيب وإصلاح؛ يخضع للإشراف القضائى، ويحظر فيه كل ما ينافى كرامة الإنسان، أو يعرض صحته للخطر.*
*وتعنى الدولة بتأهيل المحكوم عليهم، وتيسر لهم سبل الحياة الكريمة بعد الإفراج عنهم.*
*المادة (38)*
*لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة، وسريتها مكفولة. ولا يجوز مصادرة المراسلات البريدية والبرقية والإلكترونية والمحادثات الهاتفية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال؛ ولا مراقبتها، ولا الاطلاع عليها إلا فى الأحوال التى يبينها القانون، وبأمر قضائى مسبب.*
*المادة (39)*
*للمنازل حرمة. وفيما عدا حالات الخطر والاستغاثة، لا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها، ولا مراقبتها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون، وبأمر قضائى مسبب يحدد المكان والتوقيت والغرض. ويجب تنبيه من فى المنازل قبل دخولها أو تفتيشها.*
*المادة (40)*
*الحياة الآمنة حق تكفله الدولة لكل مقيم على أراضيها، ويحمى القانون الإنسان مما يهدده من ظواهر إجرامية.*
*المادة (41)*
*لجسد الإنسان حرمة، ويحظر الاتجار بأعضائه. ولا يجوز أن تجرى عليه التجارب الطبية أو العلمية بغير رضاه الحر الموثق، ووفقا للأسس المستقرة فى العلوم الطبية، وعلى النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (42)*
*حرية التنقل والإقامة والهجرة مكفولة.*
*ولا يجوز بحال إبعاد أى مواطن عن إقليم الدولة، ولا منعه من العودة إليه.*
*ولا يكون منعه من مغادرة الدولة، ولا فرض الإقامة الجبرية عليه إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب، ولمدة محددة.*​ 
*الفصل الثانى : الحقوق المعنوية والسياسية*
*المادة (43)*
*حرية الاعتقاد مصونة.*
*وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة للأديان السماوية؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (44)*
*تُحظر الإساءة أو التعريض بالرسل والأنبياء كافة.*
*المادة (45)*
*حرية الفكر والرأى مكفولة.*
*ولكل إنسان حق التعبير عن رأيه بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو غير ذلك من وسائل النشر والتعبير.*
*المادة (46)*
*حرية الإبداع بأشكاله المختلفة حق لكل مواطن.*
*وتنهض الدولة بالعلوم والفنون والآداب، وترعى المبدعين والمخترعين، وتحمى إبداعاتهم وابتكاراتهم، وتعمل على تطبيقها لمصلحة المجتمع.*
*وتتخذ الدولة التدابير اللازمة للحفاظ على التراث الثقافى الوطنى، وتعمل على نشر الخدمات الثقافية.*
*المادة (47)*
*الحصول على المعلومات والبيانات والإحصاءات والوثائق، والإفصاح عنها، وتداولها، حق تكفله الدولة لكل مواطن؛ بما لا يمس حرمة الحياة الخاصة، وحقوق الآخرين، ولا يتعارض مع الأمن القومى.*
*وينظم القانون قواعد إيداع الوثائق العامة وحفظها، وطريقة الحصول على المعلومات، والتظلم من رفض إعطائها، وما قد يترتب على هذا الرفض من مساءلة.*
*المادة (48)*
*حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر وسائر وسائل الإعلام مكفولة. وتؤدى رسالتها بحرية واستقلال لخدمة المجتمع والتعبير عن اتجاهات الرأى العام والإسهام فى تكوينه وتوجيهه فى إطار المبادئ الأساسية للدولة والمجتمع والحفاظ على الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، واحترام حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين ومقتضيات الأمن القومى؛ ويحظر وقفها أو غلقها أو مصادرتها إلا بحكم قضائى.*
*والرقابة على ما تنشره وسائل الإعلام محظورة، ويجوز استثناء أن تفرض عليها رقابة محددة فى زمن الحرب أو التعبئة العامة.*
*المادة (49)*
*حرية إصدار الصحف وتملكها، بجميع أنواعها، مكفولة بمجرد الإخطار لكل شخص مصرى طبيعى أو اعتبارى.*
*وينظم القانون إنشاء محطات البث الإذاعى والتليفزيونى ووسائط الإعلام الرقمى.*
*المادة (50)*
*للمواطنين حق تنظيم الاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتظاهرات السلمية، غير حاملين سلاحا، ويكون ذلك بناء على إخطار ينظمه القانون.*
*وحق الاجتماعات الخاصة مكفول دون إخطار، ولا يجوز لرجال الأمن حضورها أو التنصت عليها.*​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المادة (51)*
*للمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية، والأحزاب بمجرد الإخطار، وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية.*
*ولا يجوز للسلطات حلها أو حل هيئاتها الإدارية إلا بحكم قضائى؛ وذلك على النحو المبين بالقانون.*
*المادة (52)*
*حرية إنشاء النقابات والاتحادات والتعاونيات مكفولة، وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية، وتقوم على أساس ديمقراطى، وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، وتشارك فى خدمة المجتمع وفى رفع مستوى الكفاية بين أعضائها والدفاع عن حقوقهم.*
*ولا يجوز للسلطات حلها أو حل مجالس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائى.*
*المادة (53)*
*ينظم القانون النقابات المهنية، وإدارتها على أساس ديمقراطى، وطريقة مساءلة أعضائها عن سلوكهم فى ممارسة نشاطهم المهنى وفق مواثيق شرف أخلاقية. ولا تنشأ لتنظيم المهنة سوى نقابة مهنية واحدة.*
*ولا يجوز للسلطات حل مجلس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا تفرض عليها الحراسة.*
*المادة (54)*
*لكل شخص حق مخاطبة السلطات العامة كتابة وبتوقيعه. ولا تكون مخاطبتها باسم الجماعات إلا للأشخاص الاعتبارية.*
*المادة (55)*
*مشاركة المواطن فى الحياة العامة واجب وطنى؛ ولكل مواطن حق الانتخاب، والترشح، وإبداء الرأى فى الاستفتاء. وينظم القانون مباشرة هذه الحقوق.*
*وتلتزم الدولة بإدراج اسم كل مواطن بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين دون طلب، متى توافرت فيه شروط الناخب.*
*وتكفل الدولة سلامة الاستفتاءات والانتخابات وحيدتها ونزاهتها. وتدخل أجهزتها بالتأثير فى شىء من ذلك جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون.*
*المادة (56)*
*ترعى الدولة مصالح المصريين المقيمين بالخارج، وتحميهم، وتكفل حقوقهم وحرياتهم، وتعينهم على أداء واجباتهم العامة نحو الدولة والمجتمع المصرى، وتشجع إسهامهم فى تنمية الوطن.*
*وينظم القانون مشاركتهم فى الانتخابات والاستفتاءات.*
*المادة (57)*
*تمنح الدولة حق الالتجاء للأجانب المحرومين فى بلادهم من الحقوق والحريات العامة التى يكفلها الدستور .*
*ويحظر تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين .*
*وكل ذلك وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*​ 
*الفصل الثالث : الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية*
*المادة (58)*
*لكل مواطن الحق فى التعليم عالى الجودة، وهو مجانى بمراحله المختلفة فى كل مؤسسات الدولة التعليمية، وإلزامى فى مرحلة التعليم الأساسى، وتتخذ الدولة كافة التدابير لمد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى.*
*وتعنى الدولة بالتعليم الفنى، وتشجعه، وتشرف على التعليم بكل أنواعه.*
*وتلتزم جميع المؤسسات التعليمية العامة والخاصة والأهلية وغيرها بخطة الدولة التعليمية وأهدافها، وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بين التعليم وحاجات المجتمع والإنتاج.*
*المادة (59)*
*حرية البحث العلمى مكفولة. والجامعات والمجامع العلمية واللغوية ومراكز البحث العلمى مستقلة، وتخصص لها الدولة نسبة كافية من الناتج القومى.*
*المادة (60)*
*اللغة العربية مادة أساسية فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة بكل المؤسسات التعليمية.*
*والتربية الدينية والتاريخ الوطنى مادتان أساسيتان فى التعليم قبل الجامعى بكل أنواعه.*
*وتلتزم الجامعات بتدريس القيم والأخلاق اللازمة للتخصصات العلمية المختلفة.*
*المادة (61)*
*تلتزم الدولة بوضع خطة شاملة للقضاء على الأمية وتجفيف منابعها لكافة الأعمار، من الذكور والإناث. وتتولى تنفيذها بمشاركة المجتمع خلال عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل بالدستور.*
*المادة (62)*
*الرعاية الصحية حق لكل مواطن، تخصص له الدولة نسبة كافية من الناتج القومى.*
*وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير خدمات الرعاية الصحية، والتأمين الصحى وفق نظام عادل عالى الجودة، ويكون ذلك بالمجان لغير القادرين.*
*وتلتزم جميع المنشآت الصحية بتقديم العلاج الطبى بأشكاله المختلفة لكل مواطن فى حالات الطوارئ أو الخطر على الحياة .*
*وتشرف الدولة على كافة المنشآت الصحية، وتتحقق من جودة خدماتها، وتراقب جميع المواد والمنتجات ووسائل الدعاية المتصلة بالصحة؛ وتصدر التشريعات وتتخذ كافة التدابير التى تحقق هذه الرقابة.*
*المادة (63)*
*العمل حق وواجب وشرف لكل مواطن، تكفله الدولة على أساس مبادئ المساواة والعدالة وتكافؤ الفرص.*
*ولا يجوز فرض أى عمل جبرا إلا بمقتضى قانون.*
*ويعمل الموظف العام فى خدمة الشعب، وتتيح الدولة الوظائف العامة للمواطنين على أساس الجدارة، دون محاباة أو وساطة، ومخالفة ذلك جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون.*
*وتكفل الدولة حق كل عامل فى الأجر العادل والإجازات، والتقاعد والتأمين الاجتماعى، والرعاية الصحية، والحماية ضد مخاطر العمل، وتوافر شروط السلامة المهنية فى أماكن العمل؛ وفقا للقانون.*
*ولا يجوز فصل العامل إلا فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى القانون.*
*والإضراب السلمى حق، وينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (64)*
*تكرم الدولة شهداء ومصابى الحرب وثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير والواجب الوطنى، وترعى أسرهم والمحاربين القدامى والمصابين وأسر المفقودين فى الحرب وما فى حكمها.*
*ويكون لهم ولأبنائهم ولزوجاتهم الأولوية فى فرص العمل .*
*وكل ذلك وفقًا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (65)*
*تكفل الدولة خدمات التأمين الاجتماعى.*
*ولكل مواطن الحق فى الضمان الاجتماعى؛ إذا لم يكن قادرا على إعالة نفسه أو أسرته، فى حالات العجز عن العمل أو البطالة أو الشيخوخة، وبما يضمن لهم حد الكفاية.*
*المادة (66)*
*تعمل الدولة على توفير معاش مناسب لصغار الفلاحين والعمال الزراعيين والعمالة غير المنتظمة، ولكل من لا يتمتع بنظام التأمين الاجتماعى.*
*وينظم القانون ذلك.*
*المادة (67)*
*المسكن الملائم والماء النظيف والغذاء الصحى حقوق مكفولة.*
*وتتبنى الدولة خطة وطنية للإسكان؛ تقوم على العدالة الاجتماعية، وتشجيع المبادرات الذاتية والتعاونيات الإسكانية، وتنظيم استخدام أراضى الدولة لأغراض العمران؛ بما يحقق الصالح العام، ويحافظ على حقوق الأجيال.*
*المادة (68)*
*ممارسة الرياضة حق للجميع.*
*وعلى مؤسسات الدولة والمجتمع اكتشاف الموهوبين رياضيا ورعايتهم، واتخاذ ما يلزم من تدابير لتشجيع ممارسة الرياضة.*
*المادة (69)*
*لكل شخص الحق فى بيئة صحية سليمة. تلتزم الدولة بصون البيئة وحمايتها من التلوث، واستخدام الموارد الطبيعية بما يكفل عدم الإضرار بالبيئة، والحفاظ على حقوق الأجيال فيها.*
*المادة (70)*
*لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى اسم مناسب، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية.*
*وتلتزم الدولة برعايته وحمايته عند فقدانه أسرته، وتكفل حقوق الطفل المعاق وتأهيله واندماجه فى المجتمع.*
*ويحظر تشغيل الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمى، فى أعمال لا تناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره فى التعليم.*
*ولا يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية، ويكون احتجازه فى مكان مناسب؛ يراعى فيه الفصل بين الجنسين، والمراحل العمرية، ونوع الجريمة، والبعد عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين.*
*المادة (71)*
*تكفل الدولة رعاية النشء والشباب، وتأهيلهم وتنميتهم روحيا وخلقيا وثقافيا وعلميا وبدنيا ونفسيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا، وتمكينهم من المشاركة السياسية الفاعلة.*
*المادة (72)*
*تلتزم الدولة برعاية ذوى الإعاقة صحيا واقتصاديًا واجتماعيا، وتوفر لهم فرص العمل، وترتقى بالثقافة الاجتماعية نحوهم، وتهيئ المرافق العامة بما يناسب احتياجاتهم.*
*المادة (73)*
*يُحظر كل صور القهر، والاستغلال القسرى للإنسان، وتجارة الجنس.*
*ويُجرم القانون كل ذلك.*
*الفصل الرابع : ضمانات حماية الحقوق والحريات*
*المادة (74)*
*سيادة القانون أساس الحكم فى الدولة.*
*واستقلال القضاء وحصانة القضاة ضمانتان أساسيتان لحماية الحقوق والحريات.*
*المادة (75)*
*التقاضى حق مصون ومكفول للناس كافة.*
*وتلتزم الدولة بتقريب جهات التقاضى وسرعة الفصل فى القضايا.*
*ويحظر تحصين أى عمل أو قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء.*
*ولا يحاكم شخص إلا أمام قاضيه الطبيعى؛ والمحاكم الاستثنائية محظورة.*
*المادة (76)*
*العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص دستورى أو قانونى، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون.*
*المادة (77)*
*فيما عدا الأحوال التى يحددها القانون، لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية إلا بأمر من جهة قضائية مختصة.*
*والمتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته فى محاكمة قانونية عادلة تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع؛ وكل متهم فى جناية يجب أن يكون له محام يدافع عنه، ويحدد القانون الجنح التى يجب أن يكون للمتهم محام فيها.*
*وينظم القانون استئناف الأحكام الصادرة فى جنحة أو جناية.*
*وتوفر الدولة الحماية للمجنى عليهم والشهود والمتهمين والمبلغين عند الاقتضاء.*
*المادة (78)*
*حق الدفاع أصالة أو بالوكالة مكفول.*
*ويضمن القانون لغير القادرين ماليا وسائل الالتجاء إلى القضاء، والدفاع أمامه عن حقوقهم.*
*المادة (79)*
*تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ باسم الشعب، وامتناع الموظف العام المختص عن تنفيذها أو تعطيل تنفيذها جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون. وللمحكوم له فى هذه الحالة حق رفع الدعوى الجنائية مباشرة إلى المحكمة المختصة.*
*المادة (80)*
*كل اعتداء على أى من الحقوق والحريات المكفولة فى الدستور جريمة لا تسقط عنها الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية بالتقادم، وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلاً لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء.*
*وللمضرور إقامة الدعوى الجنائية عنها بالطريق المباشر.*
*وللمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان إبلاغ النيابة العامة عن أى انتهاك لهذه الحقوق، وله أن يتدخل فى الدعوى المدنية منضما إلى المضرور، وأن يطعن لمصلحته فى الأحكام.*
*المادة (81)*
*الحقوق والحريات اللصيقة بشخص المواطن لا تقبل تعطيلا ولا انتقاصا.*
*ولا يجوز لأى قانون ينظم ممارسة الحقوق والحريات أن يقيدها بما يمس أصلها وجوهرها.*
*وتُمارس هذه الحقوق والحريات بما لا يتعارض مع المبادئ الواردة فى باب الدولة والمجتمع بهذا الدستور.*​ 
*الباب الثالث: السلطات العامة*
*الفصل الأول: السلطة التشريعية*
*الفرع الأول: أحكام مشتركة*
*المادة (82)*
*تتكون السلطة التشريعية من مجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى.*
*ويمارس كل منهما سلطاته على النحو المبين فى الدستور.*
*المادة (83)*
*لا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية مجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى؛ ويحدد القانون حالات عدم الجمع الأخرى.*
*المادة (84)*
*فيما عدا الحالات الاستثنائية التى يحددها القانون، يتفرغ عضو أى من مجلسى النواب والشورى لمهام العضوية، ويحتفظ له بوظيفته أو عمله؛ وذلك وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (85)*
*ينوب العضو عن الشعب بأسره، ولا تقيد نيابته بقيد ولا شرط.*
*المادة (86)*
*يؤدى العضو أمام مجلسه، قبل أن يباشر عمله، اليمين الآتية: أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصا على النظام الجمهورى، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه.*
*المادة (87)*
*تختص محكمة النقض بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضاء المجلسين، وتقدم إليها الطعون خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إعلان النتيجة النهائية للانتخاب، وتفصل فى الطعن خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ وروده إليها.*
*وفى حالة الحكم ببطلان العضوية، تبطل من تاريخ إبلاغ المجلس بالحكم.*
*المادة (88)*
*لا يجوز لعضو أى من المجلسين فى أثناء مدة العضوية، بالذات أو بالواسطة، أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة، ولا أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله، ولا أن يقايضها عليه، ولا أن يبرم معها عقد التزام أو توريد أو مقاولة.*
*ويتعين على العضو تقديم إقرار ذمة مالية، عند شغل العضوية وعند تركها وفى نهاية كل عام، يعرض على مجلسه.*
*وإذا تلقى العضو هدايا نقدية أو عينية؛ بسبب العضوية أو بمناسبتها، تؤول ملكيتها إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة.*
*وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (89)*
*لا يُسأل العضو عما يبديه من آراء تتعلق بأعماله فى المجلس الذى ينتمى إليه.*
*المادة (90)*
*لا يجوز، فى غير حالة التلبس، اتخاذ أى إجراء جنائى ضد العضو إلا بإذن سابق من مجلسه. وفى غير دور الانعقاد يتعين أخذ إذن مكتب المجلس، ويخطر المجلس عند أول انعقاد بما اتخذ من إجراء.*
*وفى كل الأحوال يتعين البت فى طلب اتخاذ الإجراء الجنائى ضد العضو خلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر، وإلا اعتبر الطلب مقبولا.*
*المادة (91)*
*يتقاضى العضو مكافأة يحددها القانون.*
*المادة (92)*
*مقر مجلسى النواب والشورى مدينة القاهرة.*
*ويجوز لأى منهما فى الظروف الاستثنائية عقد جلساته فى مكان آخر؛ بناء على طلب رئيس الجمهورية، أو ثلث عدد أعضاء المجلس.*
*واجتماع المجلس على خلاف ذلك، وما يصدر عنه من قرارات، باطل.*
*المادة (93)*
*جلسات مجلس الشورى ومجلس النواب علنية.*
*ويجوز انعقاد أى منهما فى جلسة سرية؛ بناء على طلب رئيس الجمهورية، أو الحكومة، أو رئيس المجلس، أو عشرين من أعضائه على الأقل؛ ثم يقرر المجلس ما إذا كانت المناقشة فى الموضوع المطروح أمامه تجرى فى جلسة علنية أو سرية.*
*المادة (94)*
*يدعو رئيس الجمهورية كلاً من مجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى للانعقاد للدور العادى السنوى قبل يوم الخميس الأول من شهر أكتوبر، فإذا لم تتم الدعوة يجتمع كل منهما بحكم الدستور فى اليوم المذكور.*
*ويستمر دور الانعقاد العادى لمدة ثمانية أشهر على الأقل، ويفض رئيس الجمهورية دور الانعقاد بعد موافقة كل مجلس، ولا يجوز ذلك لمجلس النواب قبل اعتماده الموازنة العامة للدولة.*
*المادة (95)*
*يجوز انعقاد أى من المجلسين فى اجتماع غير عادى؛ لنظر أمر عاجل، بناء على دعوة من رئيس الجمهورية، أو الحكومة، أو طلب موقع من عُشر أعضاء المجلس على الأقل.*
*المادة (96)*
*لا يكون انعقاد أى من مجلسى النواب والشورى صحيحا، ولا تتخذ قراراته، إلا بحضور أغلبية أعضائه.*
*وفى غير الأحوال المشترط فيها أغلبية خاصة، تصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين. وعند تساوى الآراء يعتبر الأمر الذى جرت المداولة فى شأنه مرفوضا.*
*المادة (97)*
*ينتخب كل مجلس رئيسا ووكيلين من بين أعضائه المنتخبين فى أول اجتماع لدور الانعقاد السنوى العادى الأول، لمدة الفصل التشريعى لمجلس النواب، ونصف الفصل التشريعى لمجلس الشورى. وإذا خلا مكان أحدهم ينتخب المجلس من يحل محله إلى نهاية مدة لفه.*
*وفى جميع الأحوال يجوز لثلث أعضاء أى من المجلسين، فى أول اجتماع لدور الانعقاد السنوى العادى، طلب إجراء انتخابات جديدة لأى من رئيس المجلس ووكيليه.*
*المادة (98)*
*عند تولى رئيس مجلس النواب، أو رئيس مجلس الشورى، منصب رئيس الجمهورية بصفة مؤقتة، يتولى أكبر الوكيلين سنا رئاسة المجلس طوال تلك المدة.*
*المادة (99)*
*يضع كل مجلس لائحته الداخلية لتنظيم العمل فيه وكيفية ممارسة اختصاصاته؛ وتنشر فى الجريدة الرسمية.*
*المادة (100)*
*يختص كل مجلس بالمحافظة على النظام داخله، ويتولى ذلك رئيس المجلس.*
*ولا يجوز لأى قوة مسلحة دخول أى من المجلسين أو الوجود على مقربة منه إلا بطلب من رئيس المجلس.*​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المادة (101)*
*لرئيس الجمهورية، وللحكومة، ولكل عضو فى مجلس النواب، اقتراح القوانين.*
*ويحال كل مشروع قانون إلى اللجنة النوعية المختصة بمجلس النواب؛ لفحصه وتقديم تقرير عنه إلى المجلس.*
*ولا يحال الاقتراح بقانون المقدم من أحد الأعضاء إلى اللجنة النوعية، إلا إذا أجازته اللجنة المختصة بالمقترحات، ووافق المجلس على ذلك. فإذا رفضت اللجنة الاقتراح بقانون وجب أن يكون قرارها مسببا.*
*وكل اقتراح بقانون قدمه أحد الأعضاء، ورفضه المجلس، لا يجوز تقديمه ثانية فى دور الانعقاد نفسه.*
*المادة (102)*
*لا يجوز لأى من مجلسى النواب والشورى إقرار مشروع قانون إلا بعد أخذ الرأى عليه.*
*ولكل مجلس حق التعديل والتجزئة فى المواد، وفيما يعرض من التعديلات.*
*وكل مشروع قانون يقره أحد المجلسين يبعث به إلى المجلس الآخر، ولا يجوز له أن يؤخره عن ستين يومًا، لا تدخل فيها العطلة التشريعية. ولا يكون قانونًا إلا إذا أقره المجلسان.*
*المادة (103)*
*إذا قام خلاف تشريعى بين المجلسين، تشكل لجنة مشتركة من عشرين عضوا يختار كل مجلس نصفهم من بين أعضائه بناء على ترشيح لجنته العامة؛ وذلك لاقتراح نصوص للمواد محل الخلاف.*
*وتعرض هذه المقترحات على كل من المجلسين؛ فإذا لم يوافق أحدهما عليها، يعرض الأمر على مجلس النواب ويؤخذ بما ينتهى إليه من قرار يصدره بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائه.*
*المادة (104)*
*يبلغ مجلس النواب رئيس الجمهورية بكل قانون أقر؛ ليصدره خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إرساله؛ فإذا اعترض عليه رده إلى المجلس خلال ثلاثين يوما من ذلك التاريخ.*
*وإذا لم يرد القانون فى هذا الميعاد، أو أقره مجلس النواب ثانية بأغلبية ثلثى عدد الأعضاء، استقر قانونا وأصدر.*
*فإذا لم يقره المجلس لا يجوز تقديمه فى دور الانعقاد نفسه قبل مضى أربعة أشهر من تاريخ صدور القرار.*
*المادة (105)*
*لكل عضو من أعضاء المجلسين أن يوجه إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو أحد نوابه، أو أحد الوزراء، أسئلة فى أى موضوع يدخل فى اختصاصاتهم، وعليهم الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة.*
*ويجوز للعضو سحب السؤال فى أى وقت، ولا يجوز تحويل السؤال إلى استجواب فى الجلسة نفسها.*
*المادة (106)*
*لأى من أعضاء المجلسين إبداء اقتراح برغبة فى موضوع عام إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء.*
*المادة (107)*
*يجوز لعشرين عضوا من مجلس النواب، أو عشرة من مجلس الشورى، على الأقل، طلب مناقشة موضوع عام لاستيضاح سياسة الحكومة بشأنه.*
*المادة (108)*
*لكل عضو، فى مجلس النواب أو مجلس الشورى، الحق فى الحصول على أية بيانات أو معلومات تتعلق بأداء عمله فى المجلس، وذلك بمراعاة أحكام المادة (47) من الدستور.*
*المادة (109)*
*لكل مواطن أن يتقدم بالمقترحات المكتوبة إلى أى من مجلسى النواب والشورى بشأن المسائل العامة.*
*وله أن يقدم إلى أى منهما شكاوى، يحيلها كل مجلس إلى الوزراء المختصين، وعليهم أن يقدموا الإيضاحات الخاصة بها إذا طلب المجلس ذلك، ويحاط صاحب الشكوى بنتيجتها .*
*المادة (110)*
*يحق لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء ونوابهم حضور جلسات المجلسين، أو إحدى لجانهما، ويكون حضورهم وجوبيا بناء على طلب أى من المجلسين، ولهم أن يستعينوا بمن يرون من كبار الموظفين.*
*ويجب أن يستمع إليهم كلما طلبوا الكلام، وعليهم الرد على القضايا موضع النقاش، دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود عند أخذ الرأى.*
*المادة (111)*
*يقبل كل مجلس استقالة أعضائه، ويجب أن تقدم مكتوبة، ويشترط لقبولها ألا يكون المجلس قد بدأ فى اتخاذ إجراءات إسقاط العضوية ضد العضو المستقيل.*
*المادة (112)*
*لا يجوز إسقاط العضوية فى أى من المجلسين إلا إذا فقد العضو الثقة والاعتبار، أو فقد أحد شروط العضوية التى انتخب على أساسها، أو أخل بواجباتها.*
*ويجب أن يصدر قرار إسقاط العضوية، من المجلس الذى ينتمى إليه العضو، بأغلبية ثلثى الأعضاء.*
*المادة (113)*
*إذا خلا مكان عضو أحد المجلسين، قبل انتهاء مدته بستة أشهر على الأقل، وجب شغل مكانه طبقا للقانون، خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقرير المجلس خلو المكان.*
*وتكون مدة العضو الجديد مكملة لعضوية سلفه.*​

*الفرع الثانى: مجلس النواب*
*المادة (114)*
*يشكل مجلس النواب من عدد لا يقل عن ثلاثمائة وخمسين عضوا، ينتخبون بالاقتراع العام السرى المباشر.*
*ويشترط فى المترشح لعضوية مجلس النواب أن يكون مصريا، متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، حاصلا على شهادة إتمام التعليم الأساسى على الأقل، وألا تقل سنه، يوم فتح باب الترشح، عن خمس وعشرين سنة ميلادية.*
*ويبين القانون شروط العضوية الأخرى، ونظام الانتخاب، وتقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية بما يراعى التمثيل العادل للسكان والمحافظات.*
*المادة (115)*
*مدة عضوية مجلس النواب خمس سنوات ميلادية، تبدأ من تاريخ أول اجتماع له.*
*ويجرى الانتخاب لتجديد المجلس خلال الستين يوما السابقة على انتهاء مدته.*
*المادة (116)*
*يتولى مجلس النواب سلطة التشريع، وإقرار السياسة العامة للدولة، والخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، والموازنة العامة للدولة، ويمارس الرقابة على أعمال السلطة التنفيذية؛ وذلك كله على النحو المبين فى الدستور.*
*ويحدد القانون طريقة إعداد الخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وعرضها على مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (117)*
*يجب أن تشمل الموازنة العامة للدولة كافة إيراداتها ومصروفاتها دون استثناء. ويُعرض مشروعها على مجلس النواب قبل تسعين يوما على الأقل من بدء السنة المالية، ولا تكون نافذة إلا بموافقته عليها؛ ويتم التصويت عليه بابا بابا.*
*ويجوز لمجلس النواب أن يعدل النفقات الواردة فى مشروع الموازنة، عدا التى ترد تنفيذا لالتزام محدد على الدولة. وإذا ترتب على التعديل زيادة فى إجمالى النفقات، وجب أن يتفق المجلس مع الحكومة على تدبير مصادر للإيرادات تحقق إعادة التوازن بينهما؛ وتصدر الموازنة بقانون يجوز أن يتضمن تعديلا فى قانون قائم بالقدر اللازم لتحقيق هذا التوازن.*
*وإذا لم يتم اعتماد الموازنة الجديدة قبل بدء السنة المالية عُمل بالموازنة القديمة لحين اعتمادها.*
*ويحدد القانون السنة المالية، وطريقة إعداد الموازنة العامة، وأحكام موازنات المؤسسات والهيئات العامة وحساباتها.*
*المادة (118)*
*تجب موافقة مجلس النواب على نقل أى مبلغ من باب إلى آخر من أبواب الموازنة العامة، وعلى كل مصروف غير وارد بها، أو زائد على تقديراتها، وتصدر الموافقة بقانون.*
*المادة (119)*
*ينظم القانون القواعد الأساسية لجباية الأموال العامة وإجراءات صرفها.*
*المادة (120)*
*يعين القانون قواعد منح المرتبات والمعاشات والتعويضات والإعانات والمكافآت التى تتقرر على الخزانة العامة للدولة؛ ويحدد حالات الاستثناء منها، والجهات التى تتولى تطبيقها.*
*المادة (121)*
*لا يجوز للسلطة التنفيذية الاقتراض، أو الحصول على تمويل، أو الارتباط بمشروع يترتب عليه إنفاق مبالغ من الخزانة العامة للدولة لمدة مقبلة، إلا بعد موافقة مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (122)*
*يجب عرض الحساب الختامى للموازنة العامة للدولة على مجلس النواب، فى مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية؛ ويعرض معه التقرير السنوى للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات وملاحظاته على الحساب الختامى.*
*ويتم التصويت على الحساب الختامى بابا بابا؛ ويصدر بقانون.*
*وللمجلس أن يطلب من الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات أية بيانات أو تقارير أخرى.*
*المادة (123)*
*لمجلس النواب أن يشكل لجنة خاصة، أو يكلف لجنة من لجانه، بفحص نشاط إحدى الجهات الإدارية أو الهيئات، أو المشروعات العامة؛ وذلك من أجل تقصى الحقائق فى موضوع معين، وإبلاغ المجلس بحقيقة الأوضاع المالية أو الإدارية أو الاقتصادية، أو إجراء حقيقات فى أى موضوع يتعلق بعمل من الأعمال السابقة أو غيرها، ويقرر المجلس ما يراه مناسبا فى هذا الشأن.*
*وللجنة فى سبيل القيام بمهمتها أن تجمع ما تراه من أدلة، وأن تطلب سماع من ترى سماع أقواله، وعلى جميع الجهات أن تستجيب إلى طلبها، وأن تضع تحت تصرفها ما تطلبه من وثائق أو مستندات أو غير ذلك.*​ 
*المادة (124)*​ 
*لكل عضو فى مجلس النواب أن يقدم طلب إحاطة أو بيانا عاجلا، إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء فى الأمور العامة العاجلة ذات الأهمية.*
*ويتعين على الحكومة الرد.*
*المادة (125)*
*لكل عضو فى مجلس النواب توجيه استجواب لرئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء؛ لمحاسبتهم عن الشئون التى تدخل فى اختصاصاتهم.*
*ويناقش المجلس الاستجواب بعد سبعة أيام على الأقل من تاريخ تقديمه، إلا فى حالات الاستعجال التى يراها وبعد موافقة الحكومة.*
*المادة (126)*
*لمجلس النواب أن يقرر سحب الثقة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أحد نوابه أو أحد الوزراء.*
*ولا يجوز عرض طلب سحب الثقة إلا بعد استجواب، وبناء على اقتراح عُشر أعضاء المجلس، ويصدر المجلس قراره خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من مناقشة الاستجواب، ويكون سحب الثقة بأغلبية الأعضاء.*
*وفى كل الأحوال، لا يجوز طلب سحب الثقة فى موضوع سبق للمجلس أن فصل فيه فى دور الانعقاد نفسه.*
*وإذا قرر المجلس سحب الثقة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أو من أحد الوزراء، وأعلنت الحكومة تضامنها معه قبل التصويت، وجب أن تقدم الحكومة استقالتها. وإذا كان قرار سحب الثقة متعلقا بأحد أعضاء الحكومة وجبت استقالته .*
*المادة (127)*
*لا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية حل مجلس النواب إلا بقرار مسبب، وبعد استفتاء الشعب.*
*ولا يجوز حل المجلس خلال دور انعقاده السنوى الأول، ولا للسبب الذى حل من أجله المجلس السابق.*
*ويصدر رئيس الجمهورية قراراً بوقف جلسات المجلس وإجراء الاستفتاء على الحل خلال عشرين يوما على الأكثر، فإذا وافق المشاركون فى الاستفتاء بأغلبية الأصوات الصحيحة على الحل أصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرار الحل، ودعا إلى انتخابات مبكرة خلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ صدور القرار، ويجتمع المجلس الجديد خلال الأيام العشرة التالية لإعلان النتيجة النهائية.*
*وإذا لم توافق هذه الأغلبية على الحل، يتعين على رئيس الجمهورية أن يستقيل من منصبه.*
*وإذا لم يتم إجراء الاستفتاء أو الانتخابات فى الميعاد المحدد، يعود المجلس إلى الانعقاد من تلقاء نفسه فى اليوم التالى لانقضاء الميعاد.*​ 
*الفرع الثالث: مجلس الشورى*
*المادة (128)*
*يشكل مجلس الشورى من عدد لا يقل عن مائة وخمسين عضوا، ينتخبون بالاقتراع العام السرى المباشر. ويجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يعين عددا لا يزيد على عُشر عدد الأعضاء المنتخبين .*
*المادة (129)*
*يشترط فى المترشح لعضوية مجلس الشورى أن يكون مصريا، متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، حاصلا على إحدى شهادات التعليم العالى على الأقل، وألا تقل سنه يوم فتح باب الترشح عن خمس وثلاثين سنة.*
*ويبين القانون شروط العضوية الأخرى، وأحكام الانتخاب، وتقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية.*
*المادة (130)*
*مدة عضوية مجلس الشورى ست سنوات ميلادية، تبدأ من تاريخ أول اجتماع له، ويتجدد نصف عدد الأعضاء كل ثلاث سنوات؛ وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (131)*
*عند حل مجلس النواب، ينفرد مجلس الشورى باختصاصاتهما التشريعية المشتركة؛ وتعرض القوانين التى يقرها مجلس الشورى خلال مدة الحل على مجلس النواب، فور انعقاده، لتقرير ما يراه بشأنها.*
*وعند غياب المجلسين، إذا طرأ ما يستوجب الإسراع باتخاذ تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير، يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر قرارات لها قوة القانون ، تعرض على مجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى - بحسب الأحوال- خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ انعقادهما.*
*فإذا لم تعرض، أو عرضت ولم تقر، زال بأثر رجعى ما كان لها من قوة القانون، إلا إذا رأى المجلس اعتماد نفاذها عن الفترة السابقة، أو تسوية ما ترتب عليها من آثار بوجه آخر.*​ 
*الفصل الثانى*
*السلطة التنفيذية*
*الفرع الأول: رئيس الجمهورية*
*المادة (132)*
*رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس الدولة، ورئيس السلطة التنفيذية؛ يرعى مصالح الشعب، ويحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه، ويراعى الحدود بين السلطات.*
*ويباشر اختصاصاته على النحو المبين فى الدستور.*
*المادة (133)*
*ينتُخب رئيس الجمهورية لمدة أربع سنوات ميلادية، تبدأ من اليوم التالى لانتهاء مدة سلفه؛ ولا يجوز إعادة انتخابه إلا لمرة واحدة.*
*وتبدأ إجراءات انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية قبل انتهاء مدة الرئاسة بتسعين يوما على الأقل؛ ويجب أن تعلن النتيجة قبل نهاية هذه المدة بعشرة أيام على الأقل.*
*ولا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يشغل أى منصب حزبى طوال مدة الرئاسة.*
*المادة (134)*
*يشترط فيمن يترشح رئيسا للجمهورية أن يكون مصريا من أبوين مصريين، وألا يكون قد حمل جنسية دولة أخرى، وأن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وألا يكون متزوجًا من غير مصرى، وألا تقل سنه، يوم فتح باب الترشح، عن أربعين سنة ميلادية.*
*المادة (135)*
*يشترط لقبول الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يزكى المترشح عشرون عضوا على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين فى مجلسى النواب والشورى، أو أن يؤيده ما لا يقل عن عشرين ألف مواطن، ممن لهم حق الانتخاب، فى عشر محافظات على الأقل؛ وبحد أدنى ألف مؤيد من كل محافظة منها.*
*ولا يجوز فى جميع الأحوال أن يكون التأييد لأكثر من مرشح. وينظم القانون ذلك.*
*المادة (136)*
*ينتخب رئيس الجمهورية عن طريق الاقتراع العام السرى المباشر، وذلك بالأغلبية المطلقة لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة. وينظم القانون إجراءات انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية.*
*المادة (137)*
*يؤدى رئيس الجمهورية أمام مجلسى النواب والشورى، قبل مباشرة مهام منصبه، اليمين الآتية: أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصا على النظام الجمهورى، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه.*
*ويكون أداء اليمين أمام مجلس الشورى عند حل مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (138)*
*يحدد القانون المعاملة المالية لرئيس الجمهورية؛ ولا يجوز أن يتقاضى أى مرتب أو مكافأة أخرى، ولا أن يزاول طوال مدة توليه المنصب، بالذات أو بالواسطة، مهنة حرة أو عملا تجاريا أو ماليا أو صناعيا، ولا أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة، ولا أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله، ولا أن يقايضها عليه، ولا أن يبرم معها عقد التزام أو توريد أو مقاولة.*
*ويتعين على رئيس الجمهورية تقديم إقرار ذمة مالية، عند توليه المنصب وعند تركه وفى نهاية كل عام؛ يعرض على مجلس النواب.*
*وإذا تلقى بالذات أو بالواسطة هدايا نقدية أو عينية؛ بسبب المنصب أو بمناسبته، تؤول ملكيتها إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة.*
*وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (139)*
*يختار رئيس الجمهورية رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء، ويكلفه بتشكيل الحكومة وعرض برنامجها على مجلس النواب خلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر؛ فإذا لم تحصل على الثقة يكلف رئيس الجمهورية رئيسا آخر لمجلس الوزراء من الحزب الحائز على أكثرية مقاعد مجلس النواب؛ فإذا لم تحصل حكومته على الثقة خلال مدة مماثلة، يختار مجلس النواب رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء ويكلفه رئيس الجمهورية بتشكيل الحكومة، على أن تحصل على الثقة خلال مدة أخرى مماثلة، وإلا يحل رئيس الجمهورية مجلس النواب، ويدعو لانتخاب مجلس جديد خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ صدور قرار الحل.*
*وفى جميع الأحوال يجب ألا يزيد مجموع المدد المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة على تسعين يوما.*
*وفى حالة حل مجلس النواب، يعرض رئيس مجلس الوزراء تشكيل حكومته وبرنامجها على مجلس النواب فى أول اجتماع له.*
*المادة (140)*
*يضع رئيس الجمهورية، بالاشتراك مع مجلس الوزراء، السياسة العامة للدولة، ويشرفان على تنفيذها، على النحو المبين فى الدستور.*
*المادة (141)*
*يتولى رئيس الجمهورية سلطاته بواسطة رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء؛ عدا ما يتصل منها بالدفاع والأمن القومى والسياسة الخارجية، والسلطات المنصوص عليها بالمواد (139)، (145)، (146)، (147)، (148)، (149) من الدستور.*
*المادة (142)*
*يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يفوض بعض اختصاصاته لرئيس مجلس الوزراء أو لنوابه أو للوزراء أو للمحافظين؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (143)*
*لرئيس الجمهورية دعوة الحكومة للاجتماع للتشاور فى الأمور المهمة؛ ويتولى رئاسة الاجتماع الذى يحضره، ويطلب من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ما يراه من تقارير فى الشأن العام.*
*المادة (144)*
*لرئيس الجمهورية أن يلقى بيانا حول السياسة العامة للدولة، فى جلسة مشتركة لمجلسى النواب والشورى عند افتتاح دور انعقادهما العادى السنوى.*
*ويجوز له عند الاقتضاء إلقاء بيانات أخرى، أو توجيه رسائل إلى أى من المجلسين.*
*المادة (145)*
*يمثل رئيس الجمهورية الدولة فى علاقاتها الخارجية، ويبرم المعاهدات، ويصدق عليها بعد موافقة مجلسى النواب والشورى. وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد التصديق عليها ونشرها؛ وفقًا للأوضاع المقررة.*
*وتجب موافقة المجلسين بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائهما على معاهدات الصلح والتحالف والتجارة والملاحة وجميع المعاهدات التى تتعلق بحقوق السيادة أو تحّمل الخزانة العامة للدولة نفقات غير واردة فى موازنتها العامة.*
*ولا يجوز إقرار أى معاهدة تخالف أحكام الدستور.*
*المادة (146)*
*رئيس الجمهورية هو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ولا يعلن الحرب، ولا يرسل القوات المسلحة إلى خارج الدولة، إلا بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الدفاع الوطنى، وموافقة مجلس النواب بأغلبية عدد الأعضاء.*
*المادة (147)*
*يعين رئيس الجمهورية الموظفين المدنيين والعسكريين ويعزلهم، ويعين الممثلين السياسيين للدولة ويقيلهم، ويعتمد الممثلين السياسيين للدول والهيئات الأجنبية؛ على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (148)*
*يعلن رئيس الجمهورية، بعد أخذ رأى الحكومة، حالة الطوارئ؛ على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون؛ ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس النواب خلال الأيام السبعة التالية.*
*وإذا حدث الإعلان فى غير دور الانعقاد وجبت دعوة المجلس للانعقاد فوراً للعرض عليه، وفى حالة حل المجلس يعرض الأمر على مجلس الشورى؛ وذلك كله بمراعاة المدة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابقة. وتجب موافقة أغلبية عدد أعضاء كل من المجلسين على إعلان حالة الطوارئ، ويكون إعلانها لمدة محددة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، لا تمد إلا لمدة أخرى مماثلة بعد موافقة الشعب فى استفتاء عام.*
*ولا يجوز حل مجلس النواب أثناء سريان حالة الطوارئ.*
*المادة (149)*
*لرئيس الجمهورية العفو عن العقوبة أو تخفيفها.*
*ولا يكون العفو الشامل إلا بقانون*​*المادة (150)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو الناخبين للاستفتاء فى المسائل المهمة التى تتصل بمصالح الدولة العليا.
ونتيجة الاستفتاء ملزمة لجميع سلطات الدولة وللكافة فى جميع الأحوال.​*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المادة (151)*
*إذا قدم رئيس الجمهورية استقالته، وجه كتاب الاستقالة إلى مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (152)*
*يكون اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بارتكاب جناية أو بالخيانة العظمى؛ بناء على طلب موقع من ثلث أعضاء مجلس النواب على الأقل؛ ولا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضاء المجلس.*
*وبمجرد صدور هذا القرار يوقف رئيس الجمهورية عن عمله؛ ويعتبر ذلك مانعا مؤقتا يحول دون مباشرة رئيس الجمهورية لاختصاصاته حتى صدور الحكم.*
*ويحاكم رئيس الجمهورية أمام محكمة خاصة يرأسها رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا وعضوية أقدم نواب رئيس محكمة النقض ومجلس الدولة وأقدم رئيسين بمحاكم الاستئناف، ويتولى الادعاء أمامها النائب العام.*
*وينظم القانون إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة ويحدد العقوبة؛ وإذا حكم بإدانة رئيس الجمهورية أعفى من منصبه مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات الأخرى.*
*المادة (153)*
*إذا قام مانع مؤقت يحول دون مباشرة رئيس الجمهورية لسلطاته حل محله رئيس مجلس الوزراء.*
*وعند خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية؛ للاستقالة أو الوفاة أو العجز الدائم عن العمل أو لأى سبب آخر، يعلن مجلس النواب خلو المنصب ويخطر المفوضية الوطنية للانتخابات، ويباشر رئيس مجلس النواب مؤقتا سلطات رئيس الجمهورية.*
*ويحل مجلس الشورى ورئيسه محل مجلس النواب ورئيسه فيما تقدم فى حالة حل مجلس النواب.*
*وفى جميع الأحوال يجب أن ينتخب الرئيس الجديد فى مدة لا تجاوز تسعين يوما من تاريخ خلو المنصب.*
*ولا يجوز للقائم بأعمال الرئيس أن يترشح لهذا المنصب، ولا أن يطلب تعديل الدستور، ولا أن يحل مجلس النواب، ولا أن يقيل الحكومة.*
*المادة (154)*
*إذا تزامن خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية مع إجراء استفتاء أو انتخاب لأحد مجلسى النواب أو الشورى، تعطى الأسبقية لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية، ويستمر المجلس لحين إتمام انتخاب الرئيس.*
*الفرع الثانى: الحكومة*
*المادة (155)*
*تتكون الحكومة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ونوابه والوزراء.*
*ويتولى رئيس مجلس الوزراء رئاسة الحكومة، ويشرف على أعمالها، ويوجهها فى أداء اختصاصاتها .*
*المادة (156)*
*يشترط فيمن يعين رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء أو عضوا بالحكومة، أن يكون مصريًا، متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، بالغا من العمر ثلاثين سنة على الأقل، وألا يكون قد حمل جنسية دولة أخرى ولم يتنازل عنها خلال عام من بلوغه سن الثامنة عشر.*
*ولا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية الحكومة وعضوية أى من مجلسى النواب والشورى، وإذا عين أحد أعضائهما فى الحكومة، يخلو مكانه فى مجلسه من تاريخ هذا التعيين، وتطبق أحكام المادة (113) من الدستور.*
*المادة (157)*
*يؤدى رئيس مجلس الوزراء وأعضاء الحكومة قبل مباشرة مهام مناصبهم، أمام رئيس الجمهورية، اليمين الآتية: أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحافظ مخلصا على النظام الجمهورى، وأن أحترم الدستور والقانون، وأن أرعى مصالح الشعب رعاية كاملة، وأن أحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه.*
*المادة (158)*
*يحدد القانون المعاملة المالية لرئيس مجلس الوزراء، وأعضاء الحكومة، ولا يجوز لأى منهم أن يتقاضى أى مرتب أو مكافأة أخرى، ولا أن يزاول، طوال مدة توليه منصبه، بالذات أو بالواسطة، مهنة حرة أو عملا تجاريا أو ماليا أو صناعيا، ولا أن يشترى أو يستأجر شيئا من أموال الدولة، ولا أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله، ولا أن يقايضها عليه، ولا أن يبرم معها عقد التزام أو توريد أو مقاولة.*
*ويتعين على عضو الحكومة تقديم إقرار ذمة مالية، عند توليه المنصب وعند تركه وفى نهاية كل عام، يعرض على مجلس النواب.*
*وإذا تلقى أى منهم هدايا نقدية أو عينية؛ بسبب منصبه أو بمناسبته، تؤول ملكيتها إلى الخزانة العامة للدولة؛ وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (159)*
*تمارس الحكومة، بوجه خاص، الاختصاصات الآتية:*
*1. الاشتراك مع رئيس الجمهورية فى وضع السياسة العامة للدولة والإشراف على تنفيذها.*
*توجيه أعمال الوزارات والجهات والهيئات العامة التابعة لها، والتنسيق بينها ومتابعتها.*
*إعداد مشروعات القوانين والقرارات.*
*إصدار القرارات الإدارية وفقا للقانون، ومراقبة تنفيذها.*
*إعداد مشروع الموازنة العامة للدولة.*
*إعداد مشروع خطة التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية العامة للدولة.*
*عقد القروض ومنحها، وفقًا لأحكام الدستور.*
*متابعة تنفيذ القوانين، والمحافظة على أمن الوطن وحماية حقوق المواطنين ومصالح الدولة.*
*المادة (160)*
*يتولى الوزير رسم السياسة العامة لوزارته، ومتابعة تنفيذها، والتوجيه والرقابة، فى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة.*
*المادة (161)*
*يجوز لأى من أعضاء الحكومة إلقاء بيان أمام أى من مجلسى النواب والشورى، أو إحدى لجانهما، عن موضوع يدخل فى اختصاصه.*
*ويناقش المجلس، أو اللجنة، هذا البيان، ويبدى ما يراه بشأنه.*
*المادة (162)*
*يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين، بما ليس فيه تعطيل أو تعديل أو إعفاء من تنفيذها، وله أن يفوض غيره فى إصدارها، إلا إذا حدد القانون من يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذه.*
*المادة (163)*
*يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللوائح اللازمة لإنشاء المرافق والمصالح العامة وتنظيمها بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء. فإذا رتب ذلك أعباء جديدة على الموازنة العامة للدولة، وجبت موافقة مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (164)*
*يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء لوائح الضبط بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.*
*المادة (165)*
*يحدد القانون السلطة المختصة بتعيين الموظفين المدنيين وعزلهم، وينظم اختصاصات الوظائف الرئيسية، ومسئوليات الموظفين، وحقوقهم، وضماناتهم .*
*المادة (166)*
*لرئيس الجمهورية، وللنائب العام، ولمجلس النواب بناء على طلب موقع من ثلث أعضائه على الأقل، اتهام رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو أى من أعضاء الحكومة، بما قد يقع منهم من جرائم خلال تأدية أعمال مناصبهم أو بسببها .*
*وفى جميع الأحوال لا يصدر قرار الاتهام إلا بموافقة ثلثى أعضاء مجلس النواب، ويوقف من يتقرر اتهامه عن عمله إلى أن يقُضى فى أمره، ولا يحول انتهاء خدمته دون إقامة الدعوى عليه أو الاستمرار فيها.*
*المادة (167)*
*إذا تقدمت الحكومة أو أحد أعضائها بالاستقالة، وجب تقديم كتاب الاستقالة إلى رئيس الجمهورية.*​ 
*الفصل الثالث*
*السلطة القضائية*
*الفرع الأول: أحكام عامة*
*المادة (168)*
*السلطة القضائية مستقلة، تتولاها محاكم القضاء، وتُصدر أحكامها وفقًا للقانون. ويبين القانون صلاحياتها. والتدخل فى شئون العدالة أو القضايا جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم.*
*المادة (169)*
*تقوم كل جهة أو هيئة قضائية على شئونها؛ ويكون لكل منها موازنة مستقلة، ويؤخذ رأيها فى مشروعات القوانين المنظمة لشئونها؛ وذلك وفقًا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (170)*
*القضاة مستقلون، غير قابلين للعزل، لا سلطان عليهم فى عملهم لغير القانون، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات.*
*ويحدد القانون شروط وإجراءات تعيينهم، وينظم مساءلتهم تأديبيًا، ولا يجوز ندبهم إلا ندبًا كاملاً، وللجهات وفى الأعمال التى يحددها القانون؛ وذلك كله بما يحفظ استقلال القضاء وإنجاز أعماله.*
*المادة (171)*
*جلسات المحاكم علنية، إلا إذا قررت المحكمة سريتها؛ مراعاة للنظام العام أو الآداب. وفى جميع الأحوال يكون النطق بالحكم فى جلسة علنية.*​ 
*الفرع الثانى: القضاء والنيابة العامة*
*المادة (172)*
*يختص القضاء بالفصل فى كافة المنازعات والجرائم عدا ما تختص به جهة قضائية أخرى. ويفصل فى المنازعات المتعلقة بشئون أعضائه.*
*المادة (173)*
*النيابة العامة جزء لا يتجزأ من القضاء، تتولى التحقيق ورفع ومباشرة الدعوى الجنائية عدا ما يستثنيه القانون، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى.*
*ويتولى النيابة العامة نائب عام يعين بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية، بناء على اختيار مجلس القضاء الأعلى، من بين نواب رئيس محكمة النقض والرؤساء بالاستئناف والنواب العامين المساعدين، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات، أو للمدة الباقية حتى بلوغه سن التقاعد أيهما أقرب، ولمرة واحدة طوال مدة عمله.*​ 
*الفرع الثالث: مجلس الدولة*
*المادة (174)*
*مجلس الدولة جهة قضائية مستقلة؛ يختص دون غيره بالفصل فى كافة المنازعات الإدارية ومنازعات التنفيذ المتعلقة بأحكامه. ويتولى الدعاوى والطعون التأديبية، والإفتاء فى المسائل القانونية التى يحددها القانون، ومراجعة وصياغة مشروعات القوانين والقرارات ذات الصفة التشريعية التى تحال إليه، ومراجعة العقود التى تكون الدولة طرفا فيها .*
*ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى.*​ 
*الفرع الرابع: المحكمة الدستورية العليا*
*المادة (175)*
*المحكمة الدستورية العليا جهة قضائية مستقلة، مقرها مدينة القاهرة، تختص دون غيرها بالفصل فى دستورية القوانين واللوائح.*
*ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى، وينظم الإجراءات التى تتبع أمامها.*
*المادة (176)*
*تشكل المحكمة الدستورية العليا من رئيس وعشر أعضاء، ويبين القانون الجهات والهيئات القضائية أو غيرها التى ترشحهم، وطريقة تعيينهم، والشروط الواجب توافرها فيهم ويصدر بتعيينهم قراراً من رئيس الجمهورية .*
*المادة (177)*
*يعرض رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس النواب مشروعات القوانين المنظمة للانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية والمحلية على المحكمة الدستورية العليا قبل إصدارها، لتقرير مدى مطابقتها للدستور. وتصدر قرارها فى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها؛ وإلا عُد عدم إصدارها للقرار إجازة للنصوص المقترحة.*
*فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم مطابقة نص أو أكثر لأحكام الدستور وجب إعمال مقتضى قرارها.*
*ولا تخضع القوانين المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى للرقابة اللاحقة المنصوص عليها فى المادة (175) من الدستور.*
*المادة (178)*
*تنشر فى الجريدة الرسمية أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وقراراتها الصادرة بشأن الرقابة السابقة على مشروعات القوانين المنظمة للانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية والمحلية.*
*وينظم القانون ما يترتب على الحكم بعدم دستورية نص تشريعى من آثار.*​ 
*الفرع الخامس: الهيئات القضائية*
*المادة (179)*
*قضايا الدولة هيئة قضائية مستقلة، تتولى النيابة القانونية عن الدولة فى المنازعات، والرقابة الفنية على إدارات الشئون القانونية فى الجهاز الإدارى للدولة .*
*وتختص بإعداد العقود، وتسوية المنازعات، التى تكون الدولة طرفا فيها؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى.*
*ويكون لأعضائها الحصانات والضمانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية .*
*المادة (180)*
*النيابة الإدارية هيئة قضائية مستقلة، تتولى التحقيق فى المخالفات المالية والإدارية، وتحريك ومباشرة الدعوى التأديبية أمام محاكم مجلس الدولة، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لمعالجة أوجه القصور فى أداء المرافق العامة، ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى.*
*ويكون لأعضائها الضمانات والحصانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة لأعضاء السلطة القضائية.*​ 
*الفرع السادس: أعوان القضاء*
*المادة (181)*
*المحاماة مهنة حرة، وهى ركن من أركان العدالة، يمارسها المحامى فى استقلال، ويتمتع أثناء مباشرة عمله بالضمانات التى تكفل حمايته وتمكينه من مباشرة هذا العمل ؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (182)*
*يتمتع الأعضاء الفنيون بالشهر العقارى والأطباء الشرعيون والخبراء القضائيون بالاستقلال الفنى أثناء تأدية عملهم.*​ 
*الفصل الرابع*
*نظام الإدارة المحلية*
*الفرع الأول: التقسيم الإدارى المحلى للدولة*
*مادة (183)*
*تقسم الدولة إلى وحدات إدارية محلية، تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية، وتشمل المحافظات والمراكز والمدن والأحياء والقرى؛ ويجوز أن تضم الوحدة الواحدة أكثر من قرية أو حى، وأن تنشأ وحدات إدارية أخرى تكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية؛ وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون، بما يكفل دعم اللامركزية، وتمكين الوحدات الإدارية من توفير المرافق والخدمات المحلية، والنهوض بها، وحسن إدارتها.*
*مادة (184)*
*تكفل الدولة ما تحتاجه الوحدات المحلية من معاونة فنية وإدارية ومالية، وتضمن التوزيع العادل للمرافق والخدمات والموارد وتقريب مستويات التنمية والمعيشة بين هذه الوحدات؛ طبقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*مادة (185)*
*تدخل فى موارد الوحدات المحلية الضرائب والرسوم ذات الطابع المحلى الأصلية والإضافية. وتتبع فى جبايتها القواعد والإجراءات المتبعة فى جباية أموال الدولة.*
*وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*مادة (186)*
*ينظم القانون تعاون الوحدات المحلية فى الأعمال ذات النفع المشترك، ووسائل التعاون بينها وبين أجهزة الدولة.*
*مادة (187)*
*ينظم القانون طريقة اختيار المحافظين ورؤساء الوحدات الإدارية المحلية الأخرى، ويحدد اختصاصاتهم.*​ 
*الفرع الثانى: المجالس المحلية*
*مادة (188)*
*تنتخب كل وحدة محلية مجلسًا بالاقتراع العام السرى المباشر لمدة أربع سنوات.*
*ويضم إلى عضوية المجلس ممثلون عن أجهزة السلطة التنفيذية فى الوحدة المحلية دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود.*
*وينتخب كل مجلس رئيسه ووكيله من بين أعضائه المنتخبين.*
*وينظم القانون شروط وإجراءات الترشح والانتخاب.*
*مادة (189)*
*يختص المجلس المحلى يهم الوحدة التى يمثلها، وينشئ ويدير المرافق المحلية والأعمال الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والصحية وغيرها؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*مادة (190)*
*قرارات المجلس المحلى الصادرة فى حدود اختصاصه نهائية، ولا يجوز تدخّل السلطة التنفيذية فيها، إلا لمنع تجاوز المجلس لهذه الحدود، أو الإضرار بالمصلحة العامة، أو بمصالح المجالس المحلية الأخرى.*
*وعند الخلاف على اختصاص هذه المجالس تفصل فيه على وجه الاستعجال قسم الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة، وذلك كله وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*
*مادة (191)*
*يضع كل مجلس محلى موازنته وحسابه الختامى، على النحو الذى ينظمه فى القانون*
*مادة (192)*
*لا يجوز حل المجالس المحلية بإجراء إدارى شامل.*
*وينظم القانون طريقة حل أى منها وإعادة انتخابه.*​ 

*الفصل الخامس*
*الأمن القومى والدفاع*​ 
*الفرع الأول: مجلس الأمن القومى*
*المادة (193)*
*ينشأ مجلس للأمن القومى يتولى رئيس الجمهورية رئاسته، ويضم فى عضويته رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ورئيسى مجلسى النواب والشورى، ووزراء الدفاع، والداخلية، والخارجية، والمالية، والعدل، والصحة، ورئيس المخابرات العامة، ورئيسى لجنتى الدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلسى الشورى والنواب .*
*وللمجلس أن يدعو من يرى من ذوى الخبرة والاختصاص لحضور اجتماعاته دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود.*
*ويختص بإقرار استراتيجيات تحقيق الأمن فى البلاد، ومواجهة حالات الكوارث والأزمات بشتى أنواعها، واتخاذ ما يلزم نحو احتوائها، وتحديد مصادر الأخطار على الأمن القومى المصرى سواء فى الداخل أو الخارج والإجراءات اللازمة للتصدى لها على المستوى الرسمى والشعبى.*
*ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى وقواعد أداء عمله.*​ 
*الفرع الثانى :القوات المسلحة*
*المادة (194)*
*القوات المسلحة ملك للشعب مهمتها حماية البلاد والحفاظ على أمنها وسلامة أراضيها، والدولة وحدها هى التى تنشئ هذه القوات. ويحظر على أى فرد أو هيئة أو جهة أو جماعة إنشاء تشكيلات أو فرق أو تنظيمات عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية.*
*ويكون للقوات المسلحة مجلس أعلى على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (195)*
*وزير الدفاع هو القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، ويعين من بين ضباطها.*
*المادة (196)*
*ينظم القانون التعبئة العامة، ويبين شروط الخدمة والترقية والتقاعد فى القوات المسلحة.*
*وتختص اللجان القضائية لضباط وأفراد القوات المسلحة دون غيرها بالفصل فى كافة المنازعات الإدارية الخاصة بالقرارات الصادرة فى شأنهم.*​ 
*الفرع الثالث: مجلس الدفاع الوطنى*
*المادة (197)*
*ينشأ مجلس للدفاع الوطنى، يتولى رئيس الجمهورية رئاسته، ويضم فى عضويته رئيسى مجلسى النواب والشورى ورئيس مجلس الوزراء، ووزراء الدفاع والخارجية والمالية والداخلية ورئيس المخابرات العامة ورئيس أركان القوات المسلحة وقادة القوات البحرية والجوية والدفاع الجوى ورئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة ومدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية والاستطلاع.*
*ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو من يشاء من المختصين والخبراء لحضور اجتماعات المجلس دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود.*
*ويختص بالنظر فى الشئون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد وسلامتها، ومناقشة موازنة القوات المسلحة، ويجب أخذ رأيه فى مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة؛ ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى.*​ 
*الفرع الرابع : القضاء العسكرى*
*المادة (198)*
*القضاء العسكرى جهة قضائية مستقلة، يختص دون غيره بالفصل فى كافة الجرائم المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وضباطها وأفرادها، وجرائم الخدمة العسكرية وتلك التى تقع داخل المنشآت العسكرية أو على منشآت القوات المسلحة ومعداتها وأسرارها.*
*ولا يجوز محاكمة مدنى أمام القضاء العسكرى إلا فى الجرائم التى تضر بالقوات المسلحة ويحدد القانون تلك الجرائم، ويبين اختصاصات القضاء العسكرى الأخرى.*
*وأعضاء القضاء العسكرى مستقلون. غير قابلين للعزل، ويكون لهم كافة الحصانات والضمانات والحقوق والواجبات المقررة للجهات القضائية.*​ 
*الفرع الخامس : الشرطة*
*المادة (199)*
*الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية، رئيسها الأعلى رئيس الجمهورية، وتؤدى واجبها فى خدمة الشعب، وولاؤها للدستور والقانون، وتتولى حفظ النظام والأمن والآداب العامة، وتنفيذ ما تفرضه القوانين واللوائح، وتكفل للمواطنين طمأنينتهم وحماية كرامتهم وحقوقهم وحرياتهم، وذلك كله على الوجه الذى ينظمه القانون، بما يكفل قيام أعضاء هيئة الشرطة بواجباتهم.*​ 

*الباب الرابع*
*الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية*​ 
*الفصل الأول: أحكام مشتركة*
*المادة (200)*
*تتمتع الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية، المنصوص عليها فى الدستور، بالشخصية الاعتبارية العامة، والحياد، والاستقلال الفنى والإدارى والمالى.*
*ويحدد القانون الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية الأخرى.*
*ويتعين أخذ رأى كل هيئة أو جهاز منها فى مشروعات القوانين واللوائح المتعلقة بمجال عملها.*​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المادة (201)*
*تقدم تقارير الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية إلى كل من رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى، خلال ثلاثين يومًا من تاريخ صدورها.*
*وعلى مجلس النواب أن ينظرها، ويتخذ الإجراء المناسب حيالها فى مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ ورودها إليه. وتنشر هذه التقارير على الرأى العام.*
*وتبلغ الأجهزة الرقابية سلطات التحقيق المختصة بما تكتشفه من دلائل على ارتكاب مخالفات أو جرائم.*
*وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (202)*
*يعين رئيس الجمهورية رؤساء الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية بعد موافقة مجلس الشورى، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة. ولا يعزلون إلا بموافقة أغلبية أعضاء المجلس، ويُحظر عليهم ما يحظر على الوزراء.*
*المادة (203)*
*يصدر قانون بتشكيل كل هيئة مستقلة أو جهاز رقابى، يحدد الاختصاصات الأخرى غير المنصوص عليها فى الدستور، ونظام عملها؛ ويمنح أعضاءها الضمانات اللازمة لأداء عملهم.*
*ويبين القانون طريقة تعيينهم وترقيتهم ومساءلتهم وعزلهم، وغير ذلك من أوضاعهم الوظيفية بما يكفل لهم الحياد والاستقلال.*​ 
*الفصل الثانى*
*الأجهزة الرقابية*​ 
*الفرع الأول: المفوضية الوطنية لمكافحة الفساد*
*المادة (204)*
*تختص المفوضية الوطنية لمكافحة الفساد بالعمل على محاربة الفساد، ومعالجة تضارب المصالح، ونشر قيم النزاهة والشفافية وتحديد معاييرها، ووضع الاستراتيجية الوطنية الخاصة بذلك كله، وضمان تنفيذها بالتنسيق مع الهيئات المستقلة الأخرى، والإشراف على الأجهزة المعنية التى يحددها القانون.*​ 
*الفرع الثانى: الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات*
*المادة (205)*
*يتولى الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات الرقابة على أموال الدولة، والجهات الأخرى التى يحددها القانون.*
*الفرع الثالث: البنك المركزى*
*المادة (206)*
*يضع البنك المركزى السياسة النقدية والائتمانية والمصرفية، ويشرف على تنفيذها، ويراقب أداء الجهاز المصرفى، ويعمل على تحقيق استقرار الأسعار؛ وله وحده حق إصدار النقد.*
*وذلك كله فى إطار السياسة الاقتصادية العامة للدولة.*​ 
*الفصل الثالث*
*المجلس الاقتصادى والاجتماعى*
*المادة (207)*
*يقوم المجلس الاقتصادى والاجتماعى على دعم مشاركة فئات المجتمع فى إعداد السياسات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والبيئية، وتعزيز الحوار المجتمعى.*
*ويجب على كل من الحكومة ومجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى أخذ رأى المجلس الاقتصادى والاجتماعى فى هذه السياسات ومشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بها.*
*ويُشكل هذا المجلس من مائة وخمسين عضوا كحد أدنى، تختارهم تنظيماتهم المنتخبة من نقابات واتحادات وجمعيات الفلاحين والعمال والمهنيين وغيرهم من فئات المجتمع، على ألا يقل تمثيل العمال والفلاحين عن خمسين بالمائة من أعضاء المجلس.*
*ولا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية هذا المجلس وعضوية الحكومة أو أى من المجالس النيابية.*
*ويبين القانون طريقة تشكيل المجلس، وانتخاب رئيسه، ونظام عمله، ووسائل تقديم توصياته إلى سلطات الدولة.*​ 
*الفصل الرابع*
*المفوضية الوطنية للانتخابات*
*المادة (208)*
*تختص المفوضية الوطنية للانتخابات وحدها بإدارة الاستفتاءات والانتخابات الرئاسية والنيابية والمحلية، بدءاً من إعداد قاعدة بيانات الناخبين وإبداء الرأى فى تقسيم الدوائر، وتحديد ضوابط التمويل والإنفاق الانتخابى والإعلان عنه، وغير ذلك من إجراءات، حتى إعلان النتيجة.*
*ويجوز أن يُعهد إليها بالإشراف على انتخابات التنظيمات النقابية وغيرها.*
*وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (209)*
*يتولى إدارة المفوضية الوطنية للانتخابات مجلس مكون من عشرة أعضاء يُختارون بالتساوى من بين نواب رؤساء محكمة النقض ومحاكم الاستئناف ومجلس الدولة وقضايا الدولة والنيابة الإدارية، تنتخبهم جمعياتهم العمومية من غير أعضاء مجالسها الخاصة، ويُنتدبون ندباً كاملاً للعمل بالمفوضية دون غيرها لدورة واحدة مدتها ست سنوات؛ وتكون رئاستها لأقدم أعضائها من محكمة النقض.*
*ويتجدد انتخاب نصف عدد أعضاء المجلس كل ثلاث سنوات.*
*وللمفوضية أن تستعين بمن تراه من الشخصيات العامة والمتخصصين وذوى الخبرة فى مجال الانتخابات، ويكون لها جهاز تنفيذى.*
*وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (210)*
*يتولى إدارة الاقتراع والفرز فى الاستفتاءات والانتخابات، التى تديرها المفوضية، أعضاء تابعون لها، تحت الإشراف العام لمجلس المفوضية، ويمنحون الضمانات اللازمة لأداء عملهم بما يكفل لهم الحياد والاستقلال.*
*واستثناءً من ذلك تسند المفوضية الإشراف على الاقتراع والفرز لأعضاء من السلطة القضائية لمدة عشر سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ العمل بالدستور؛ وذلك كله على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*
*المادة (211)*
*تختص المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالفصل فى الطعون على قرارات المفوضية الوطنية للانتخابات المتعلقة بالاستفتاءات وبالانتخابات النيابية والرئاسية ونتائجها، ويكون الطعن على انتخابات المحليات أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى.*
*وينظم القانون إجراءات الطعون والفصل فيها وفقا لمواعيد محددة بما لا يخل بسير العملية الانتخابية، أو إعلان نتائجها النهائية. ولا يجوز الطعن على النتائج النهائية للاستفتاءات أو الانتخابات الرئاسية بعد إعلانها.*
*وفى كل الأحوال يجب أن يتم إعلان النتائج خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثمانية أيام من تاريخ الاقتراع.*​ 
*الفصل الخامس*
*الهيئات المستقلة*
*الفرع الأول: الهيئة العليا لشئون الوقف*
*المادة (212)*
*تقوم الهيئة العليا لشئون الوقف على تنظيم مؤسساته العامة والخاصة، وتشرف عليها وتراقبها، وتضمن التزامها بأنماط أداء إدارية واقتصادية رشيدة، وتنشر ثقافة الوقف فى المجتمع.*​ 
*الفرع الثانى: الهيئة العليا لحفظ التراث*
*المادة (213)*
*تُعنى الهيئة العليا لحفظ التراث بتنظيم وسائل حماية التراث الحضارى والعمرانى والثقافى المصرى، والإشراف على جمعه، وتوثيقه وصون موجوداته، وإحياء إسهاماته فى الحضارة الإنسانية.*
*وتعمل هذه الهيئة على توثيق ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير.*​ 
*الفرع الثالث: المجلس الوطنى للتعليم والبحث العلمى*
*المادة (214)*
*يختص المجلس الوطنى للتعليم والبحث العلمى بوضع استراتيجية وطنية للتعليم بكل أنواعه وجميع مراحله، وتحقيق التكامل فيما بينها، والنهوض بالبحث العلمى، ووضع المعايير الوطنية لجودة التعليم والبحث العلمى، ومتابعة تنفيذ هذه الاستراتيجية.*​ 
*الفرع الرابع: الهيئات المستقلة للصحافة والإعلام*
*المادة (215)*
*يتولى المجلس الوطنى للإعلام تنظيم شئون البث المسموع والمرئى وتنظيم الصحافة المطبوعة والرقمية وغيرها.*
*ويكون المجلس مسئولا عن ضمان حرية الإعلام بمختلف صوره وأشكاله والمحافظة على تعدديته، وعدم تركزه أو احتكاره، وعن حماية مصالح الجمهور، ووضع الضوابط والمعايير الكفيلة بالتزام وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بأصول المهنة وأخلاقياتها، والحفاظ على اللغة العربية، ومراعاة قيم المجتمع وتقاليده البناءة.*
*المادة (216)*
*تقوم الهيئة الوطنية للصحافة والإعلام على إدارة المؤسسات الصحفية والإعلامية المملوكة للدولة، وتطويرها، وتنمية أصولها، وتعظيم الاستثمار الوطنى فيها، وضمان التزامها بأداء مهنى وإدارى واقتصادى رشيد.*​ 
*الباب الخامس*
*الأحكام الختامية والانتقالية*
*الفصل الأول: تعديل الدستور*
*المادة (217)*
*لكل من رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس النواب طلب تعديل مادة أو أكثر من مواد الدستور؛ ويجب أن يذكر فى الطلب المواد المطلوب تعديلها وأسباب التعديل؛ فإذا صدر طلب التعديل من مجلس النواب وجب أن يوقعه خمس عدد الأعضاء على الأقل.*
*وفى جميع الأحوال، يناقش مجلسا النواب والشورى طلب التعديل خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تسلمه، ويصدر كل مجلس قراره بقبول طلب التعديل كليا أو جزئيا بأغلبية ثلثى أعضائه.*
*وإذا رفض الطلب لا يعاد طلب تعديل المواد ذاتها قبل حلول دور الانعقاد التالى.*
*المادة (218)*
*إذا وافق المجلسان على طلب تعديل الدستور، يناقش كل منهما نصوص المواد المطلوب تعديلها بعد ستين يوما من تاريخ الموافقة؛ فإذا وافق على التعديل ثلثا أعضاء كل مجلس، عرض على الاستفتاء الشعبى خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور هذه الموافقة.*
*ويكون التعديل نافذاً من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بالموافقة.*​ 
*الفصل الثانى: أحكام عامة*
*المادة (219)*
*مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.*
*المادة (220)*
*مدينة القاهرة عاصمة الدولة. ويجوز نقل العاصمة إلى مكان آخر بقانون.*
*المادة (221)*
*يحدد القانون علم الدولة، وشعارها، وأوسمتها، وشاراتها، وخاتمها، ونشيدها الوطنى.*
*المادة (222)*
*كل ما قررته القوانين واللوائح من أحكام قبل صدور الدستور يبقى صحيحا ونافذا. ولا يجوز تعديلها ولا إلغاؤها إلا وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات المقررة فى الدستور.*
*المادة (223)*
*تنشر القوانين فى الجريدة الرسمية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إصدارها، ويعمل بها بعد ثلاثين يوما من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشرها، إلا إذا حددت القوانين لذلك ميعاداً آخر.*
*ولا تسرى أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها، ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبلها، ومع ذلك يجوز فى غير المواد الجنائية والضريبية النص فى القانون على خلاف ذلك بموافقة أغلبية ثلثى أعضاء مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (224)*
*تجرى انتخابات مجلسى النواب والشورى والمجالس المحلية وفقا للنظام الفردى أو نظام القوائم أو الجمع بينهما أو بأى انتخاب يحدده القانون.*
*المادة (225)*
*يعمل بالدستور من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه فى الاستفتاء، وذلك بأغلبية عدد الأصوات الصحيحة للمشاركين فى الاستفتاء.*​ 
*الفصل الثالث: أحكام انتقالية*
*المادة (226)*
*تنتهى مدة رئيس الجمهورية الحالى بانقضاء أربع سنوات من تاريخ تسلمه مهام منصبه، ولا يجوز إعادة انتخابه إلا لمرة أخرى.*
*المادة (227)*
*كل منصب، يعين له الدستور أو القانون مدة ولاية محددة، غير قابلة للتجديد أو قابلة لمرة واحدة، يحتسب بدء هذه الولاية من تاريخ شغل المنصب. وتنتهى هذه الولاية فى كل الأحوال متى بلغ صاحبها السن المقررة قانونًا لتقاعد شاغلها.*
*المادة (228)*
*تتولى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات القائمة فى تاريخ العمل بالدستور، الإشراف الكامل على أول انتخابات برلمانية تالية، وتؤول أموال هذه اللجنة واللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية إلى المفوضية الوطنية للانتخابات، فور تشكيلها.*
*المادة (229)*
*تبدأ إجراءات انتخابات أول مجلس نواب خلال ستين يوما من العمل بالدستور، وينعقد فصله التشريعى الأول خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ إعلان النتيجة النهائية للانتخابات.*
*المادة (230)*
*يتولى مجلس الشورى القائم بتشكيله الحالى سلطة التشريع كاملة حتى انعقاد مجلس النواب الجديد، وتنتقل إليه السلطة التشريعية كاملة لحين انتخاب مجلس الشورى الجديد وذلك خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ انعقاد مجلس النواب.*
*المادة (231)*
*تكون الانتخابات التشريعية التالية لإقرار الدستور بواقع ثلثى المقاعد لنظام القائمة، والثلث للنظام الفردى، ويحق للأحزاب والمستقلين الترشح فى كل منهما .*
*المادة (232)*
*تمنع قيادات الحزب الوطنى المنحل من ممارسة العمل السياسى والترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل بالدستور. ويقصد بالقيادات كل من كان عضوا بالأمانة العامة للحزب أو بلجنة السياسات أو بالمكتب السياسى أو كان ضوا بمجلس الشعب أو الشورى فى الفصلين التشريعيين السابقين على ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير.*
*المادة (233)*
*يستمر العمل بنظام الإدارة المحلية القائم إلى أن يتم تطبيق النظام المنصوص عليه فى الدستور بالتدريج خلال عشر سنوات من تاريخ العمل به.*
*المادة (234)*
*تلغى جميع الإعلانات الدستورية الصادرة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ورئيس الجمهورية منذ الحادى عشر من فبراير سنة 2011 وحتى تاريخ العمل بالدستور، ويبقى صحيحًا ونافذًا ما ترتب عليها من آثار فى الفترة السابقة، ولا يجوز الطعن عليها بأى وجه من الوجوه.*​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*منقول من جريدة المصري اليوم *

*طبعاً الموضوع عايز واحد قهوة مظبوط وسيجارة وشوية موسيقي كلاسيك علشان اقراه *

*وياريت ال يخلص الأول وكان لسه عايش يقول رأيه*​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت متبعاهم لحد الساعة 6 ونص الصبح والله المواد في مجملها جيدة جدا طبعا مفيش حاجة ممتازة لأنه في الأول وفي الآخر ده حاجة صنع بشر ومفيش حاجة هتخرج من البشر كاملة ابدا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكر  أستاذى [   Twin ] على نشر هذه المسوده لمشروع الدستور الغيردستورى
وطبعاً أنا  إنهمكت  كثيراً فى دراسته...شكراً لك

-رأئيي الشخصي  طبعاً انا   معارض تماماً من الاساس  للمادة الثانية   بمعناها ومبناها -مادة غير دستورية وغير قانونية وهى مادة ساقطة معيبة 
والمادة التى حملت رقم 219( جريمة طائفية بإقتدار)  ---غير دستورية ولا قانونية 
 وللنص على تعريب العلوم والتدريس والممارسات التكنولوجية بالعربية )   كلام  عبيط جداً....

-رأئيي الشخصي أنا متحفظ تماماً على وجود مجلس شورى من أساسه  لانه طوال 50سنة كان مجلس الشورى  هو اليد الخفية   لرئيس الجمهورية 

-رأئيي الشخصى  أنا  أشهد لتغول سلطات رئيس الجمهورية وعدم وجود نائب له ...:
له مسئؤليات محدده وواضحة المعالم..

-واضح جدا  عدم وجود آلية واضحة فاعلة مجدية فى مسائلة رئيس الجمهورية ونائبه.

-رأئيي الشخصى  أن قانون العزل أساساً  غير دستورى وهو محاولة لتصفية ثأرات بايتة بين  جماعة الاخوان المجرمين  والحزب الوطنى - صراعات الحرامية.

-   مادة الهيئات العامة 
هنا الدستور يقوم مقام القانون. فهذا تصغير للدستور ..وهى عوار دستورى مهنى بالمقام الاول -خطا فنى-  فالمادة هذه يصلح ان يقوم بها قانون لا أن ينص عليها دستور.

-المادة 63-   يعنى ايه لايجوز فرض العمل اجبارياً الا بمقتضي  قانون---يعنى ممكن يصدر قانون  يجبر فرد ما او افرادا بممارسة  عمل لا يريدون ممارسته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 ديسمبر 2012)

دستور تفصيل على مقاس التيارات الاسلامية


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2012)

فضيحة تاريخية || 6 أعضاء بالتأسيسية يمتنعون عن الوقوف أثناء السلام الجمهوري لمصر , وهنا السؤال كيف يكتب هؤلاء دستور مصر !؟​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (1 ديسمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> دستور تفصيل على مقاس التيارات الاسلامية



طيب ايه هي المواد في رأيك الل متفصلة على مقاس التيارات الإسلامية لو قريته صح مكنتش قلت الكلمة ده


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> طيب ايه هي المواد في رأيك الل متفصلة على مقاس التيارات الإسلامية لو قريته صح مكنتش قلت الكلمة ده


غوري يا بنت .. يخرب بيت البهايم ... انتوا عالم متخلفة بقر .. دي حاجه بقت تقرف فعلاً


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> طيب ايه هي المواد في رأيك الل متفصلة على مقاس التيارات الإسلامية لو قريته صح مكنتش قلت الكلمة ده


*ايه هو النظام الانتخابى فى مجلس الشعب؟؟؟؟؟؟

تعرفى تقولى ولا حفظوكى وخلاص


*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]*​*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (44[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]تُحظر الإساءة أو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] التعريض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بالرسل والأنبياء كافة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى ايه تعريض ؟؟؟ .[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (70[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسم مناسب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]ايه هى  الاسامى المناسبه من وجهه نظرهم يعنى  هو حد يقدر يعترض على اى اسم اقوله بحكم القانون والدستور بحجه انه مش مناسب .[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (75[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]التقاضى حق مصون ومكفول للناس كافة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وتلتزم الدولة بتقريب جهات التقاضى وسرعة الفصل فى القضايا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ويحظر تحصين أى عمل أو قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ولا يحاكم شخص إلا أمام قاضيه الطبيعى؛ والمحاكم الاستثنائية محظورة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما هو كدة ازاى بيتم تحصين مجلس الشورى والتأسيسيه لحين انتخاب مجلس شعب جديد مش القرار هيبقى مخالف للدستور ولا الاعلان الدستورى هيبقى فوق الدستور كمان  
[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة (90[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لا يجوز، فى غير حالة التلبس، اتخاذ أى إجراء جنائى ضد العضو إلا بإذن سابق من مجلسه. وفى غير دور الانعقاد يتعين أخذ إذن مكتب المجلس،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ويخطر المجلس عند أول انعقاد بما اتخذ من إجراء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وفى كل الأحوال يتعين البت فى طلب اتخاذ الإجراء الجنائى ضد العضو خلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر، وإلا اعتبر الطلب مقبولا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]المجلس سيد قراره نفس مشكله النظام القديم وفتحى سرور موافقة[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot] !!! .[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]دى حاجات بسيطة خدتها فى سكتى فى قراءة سريعه لنص البنود من 1 : 100 
[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعة اللى شايف حاجة غلط يضع الاسباب القوية مع مضمونها 


> *المادة (152)*
> *يكون  اتهام رئيس الجمهورية بارتكاب جناية أو بالخيانة العظمى؛
> وطظ فى الميدان الذى أسقط مبارك وجاء بة ابو الامراس وتوجد أشياء آخرى كثيرة يحاسب عليها رئيس الجمهورية لا تتضمن الخيانة او ارتكاب الجناية
> بناء على طلب  موقع من ثلث أعضاء مجلس النواب على الأقل؛
> ...


----------



## بايبل333 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> [FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=black][FONT="]لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى [/B]*[FONT="]اسم مناسب[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=black][FONT="]، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية*


تصدق انت غلس .؟
الطفل اللى يتولد يختار اسمة محدش ينقى اسمة 
بس غريبة حكاية اسم مناسب هو يعنى لو سميت اسمى شحيبر مش مناسب ..؟

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> المادة (44)
> تُحظر الإساءة أو التعريض بالرسل والأنبياء كافة.


طيب من وجهة نظرى محمد لا رسول ولانبى ينفع اتعرض له.؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> طيب من وجهة نظرى محمد لا رسول ولانبى ينفع اتعرض له.؟



أنت حر يابايبل 

لكن الإساءة لا 

مفهوم


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت حر يابايبل
> 
> لكن الإساءة لا
> 
> مفهوم


لا انت فهمت الدستور غلط ياياسر
بيقولك ولا حتى تتعرضله لا تسئ ولا تتعرض ولا اكنه موجود
حتى لو كان الدين نفسه بيدعوا  لقتلنا نتقتل واحنا ساكتين بامر الدستور الاسلامى لمصر


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت حر يابايبل
> 
> لكن الإساءة لا
> 
> مفهوم


يعنى اذا حد سئلنى مثلا
لماذا لاتؤمن بالاسلام
وقلت لية لانى  اؤمن  ان محمد  ليس رسول بل ادعى النبوة كاذبا يبقى عادى ولا فيها مشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى اذا حد سئلنى مثلا
> لماذا لاتؤمن بالاسلام
> وقلت لية لانى  اؤمن  ان محمد  ليس رسول بل ادعى النبوة كاذبا يبقى عادى ولا فيها مشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



جميل 

أقولك ياجرجس 

عدم الإساءة : أنا لاأمن أن محمد رسول

مفيش إساءة ولا مشكلة 

أنت حر

أما إنه ادعى النبوة كذبا فهذه طبعا إساءة !

فهنا تضر

تؤذى بها مشاعر المؤمنين بنبوته 

أعتقد هناك فرق ​


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو انا ممكن أعلق علي المقدمة *​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> جميل
> 
> أقولك ياجرجس
> 
> ...


تصدق وتؤمن بأيه 
قول لا اله الا الله 
محمد عبد المنعم الصاوى كان ممثل الاقباط فى الدستور دة !!! 
هو ده دستور للمصريين كلهم ولا للمسلمين بس 
وانت جاى تقولى بتؤذى مشاعر المؤمنين 
وانت مش بتأذى غير المؤمنين بالتفرقة بواسطة الاذان والنقاب والحجاب واطلاق اللحية والتحريض على قتل من لا يؤمن والسب واللعن والتكفيروغيرها الكتير !!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اهدى شوية ياأوسى 

شايفك متوتر حبتين 

أنت بتقول

 


> وانت مش بتأذى غير المؤمنين بالتفرقة بواسطة
> 
> الاذان




أنت قايسها غلط 

أنت فى بلد اسلامى فالطبيعى أن تكون فيه المشاعر الإسلامية ظاهرة

يعنى افرض أنا رحت مثلا بريطانيا أو فرنسا فهل لى الحق الإعتراض مثلا على أجراس الكنائس ؟

طبعا لا لأنها بلاد مسيحية 




> والنقاب والحجاب واطلاق اللحية




خلط آخر 

وهل ألزمك به أحد يارجل ؟!

طيب مالبنات المسيحيات بشوفهم كل شوية رايحين جايين براحتهم أوى

شعر مسافر وبنطلون ضيق وأذرع عالية 

حد اعترضها 

هى حرة 

لا لا 

أنتم النهاردة متوترين شوية ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> جميل
> 
> أقولك ياجرجس
> 
> ...



على نفس القياس :

من الممكن انك انت تقول : انا لا اؤمن بالكتاب المقدس او بألوهية المسيح
ولكن ليس من الممكن ان تقول : الكتاب المقدس محرف و النصارى ألـّـهُ عيسى 

هل تضمن لي ان المسلمين سيحترمون هذا الامر ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> اهدى شوية ياأوسى
> 
> شايفك متوتر حبتين
> 
> ...



مصر ليست بلد إسلامي ( قريباً جداً ستعرف معنى كلامي ) 

لو روحت إيطالياً ستنال حقوق لن تنالها في بلدك ( الإسلامي ) .. و يمكنك ان تعترض على اي شيء .. وستجد من يحميك و يكفل لك ذلك .

متهيألي أنت المتوتر شوية


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (1)
جمهورية مصر العربية دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة، موحدة لا تقبل التجزئة، ونظامها ديمقراطى.
والشعب المصرى جزء من الأمتين العربية والإسلامية، ويعتز بانتمائه لحوض النيل والقارة الأفريقية وبامتداده الآسيوى، ويشارك بإيجابية فى الحضارة الإنسانية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماذا تعني الأمة الأسلامية ؟*

*في دستور 71 كان الأنتماء للأمة العربية فقط ... لماذا أضيفت الأسلامية *

*معلومة فقط ... هناك في العالم كله 9 دول أسلامية فقط ... منهم ايران والسعودية والصومال وافغانستان -حركة طالبان سابقاً- واليكم المذيد في هذا الرابط هنـــــا هتستفيدوا أوي من معني الدولة الأسلامية -الأسلام السياسي-**
*​*
*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> اهدى شوية ياأوسى
> 
> شايفك متوتر حبتين
> 
> ...


لا حضرتك واضح انك منزلتش الشارع بقالك كتيروكمان واضح  انك مش عارف تدافع عن العهر الدستورى دة  فمتوتر 
اما تنشر ثقافه النقاب واللحيه  مرورا بتكفير الاخر والحث على قتله  يبقى انت بتزرع الكره فى نفوس المسلمين من الصغير على كره كل من هو ليس بمسلم 
وده بيزيد الاحتقان الطائفى وبيزود المشاكل 
شوف تعامل المنقبات مع المسيحيات فى المترو ومتقوليش احداث فردية 
احداث فرديه هى نواه لكره جماعى 
لازم تعرف ان الدستور ده معمول للشعب كله مش لفصيل بعينه 
مش لينصرك كمسلم على المسيحى
مش علشان ميبقاش فيه ولا بند عن المرأة واكن مالهاش وجود فى المجتمع 
مش علشان ميبقاش فيه بنود لمحاسبه الرئيس بتهمه الفساد السياسي ودى كانت اكبر مشاكل دستور 71  بعد الثورة انه مفيش سند قانونى لمحاكمة مبارك فى افساد الحياة السياسيه 
الدستور ينقصه الكثير والكثير جدا 
وغير ممثل لاطياف الشعب المصرى 
هو ممثل لاغلبيه محدودة وهى نسبه فوز رئيس الجمهوريه فى انتخابات الرئاسه 
فمتحاولش تقنع واحد متاخدش رأيه فى مواد الدستور ولا كتب كلمه فى الدستور انه يوافق انه يكون كماله عدد فى مصر ما بعد الثورة 

اه وهسألك سؤال وترد عليه اذا حبيت 
ايه رأيك فى انهاء جلسه التصويت على الدستور فى الثانيه صباحا رغم ان الرئيس  مد عمل اللجنة شهرين بحالهم  وايه هو تعليقك لو طلبت منك انت كياسر  انك تحضر جلسه التصويت وتصوت على الدستور وانت محضرتش مناقشته ولا تعرف فيه ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت قايسها غلط ​
> أنت فى بلد اسلامى فالطبيعى أن تكون فيه المشاعر الإسلامية ظاهرة
> يعنى افرض أنا رحت مثلا بريطانيا أو فرنسا فهل لى الحق الإعتراض مثلا على أجراس الكنائس ؟​
> طبعا لا لأنها بلاد مسيحية ​


 
*غلط وكلام خرفان ... مصر دولة غير أسلامية ... مصر دولة تدين بالأسلام ... فمصر ليست كإيران *
*وفرنسا ليست دولة مسيحية ... هي تدين بالمسيحية فقط ...  *
* وفي فرق بن ان اجراس الكنائس بتدق مرة كل أسبوع وفي ويك أند ... ولبضع ثواني *
*وبين حرب الميكرفونات الي في الشارع عندنا خمسة وستنين مرة في اليوم*​ 



ياسر الجندى قال:


> خلط آخر ​
> وهل ألزمك به أحد يارجل ؟!​
> طيب مالبنات المسيحيات بشوفهم كل شوية رايحين جايين براحتهم أوى​
> شعر مسافر وبنطلون ضيق وأذرع عالية ​
> ...


 
*ده علي أساس ... أن كل المتبرجات العاهرات كاشفات الرئس والكوع والركبة مسيحيات :smile01*
*أه يا واد يا مؤمن*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> جميل
> 
> عدم الإساءة : أنا لاأمن أن محمد رسول
> 
> ...



*بما ان القانون واحد و سيف على رقبة الكل .. ف أى شيخ هيقول على المسيحيين كفرة و مشركين و دى اساءة لينا و تعرض لدينا .. يتجاب من قفاه و يتطبق عليه القانون ولا انت ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟ 

اصلا القانون دة لو اتطبق على الاتنين بالعدل ( اللى تقريبا نسيو يعرفوه فى الدستور الجديد ) هيجى على دماغ المسلمين .. من اجهل واحد متخلف ميعرفش حاجة و بيشتمنا باسم الدين .. لحد الدعاة اللى مش محترمين اللى بيشتمونا فى القنوات الفضائية :smile01*



ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت قايسها غلط
> 
> أنت فى بلد اسلامى فالطبيعى أن تكون فيه المشاعر الإسلامية ظاهرة
> 
> ...




*على فكرة انت مالكش حق تعترض على اجراس الكنايس لا فى دولة اوروبية ولا فى مصر .. لسبب بسيط اسمه حق ممارسة الشعائر الدينية بحرية .. 

ولا احنا اعترضنا على الاذان .. اهو كل يوم يطلع 4 جوامع يأذنو و كل شيخ يستعرض حنجرته بطريقة منفرة فاكرين انهم بيدعو للصلاة ميعرفوش انهم تلوث ضوضائى و لا حد سامع منهم حاجة غير شوية دوشة فنفهم ان ميعاد الصلاة جه .. ماعلينا 

و برضه حضرتك ناسى ان مصر دولة اسلامية ذات تاريخ قبطى .. يعنى من الاخر اصل حضرتك ( لو كنت مصرى أصلى مش نازح لمصر و مستوطنها ) يا اما كنت مسيحى يا اما كنت يهودى يا اما كنت وثنى .. مفيهاش اختيارات كتير يعنى .. يعنى بطريقة اوضح بنسبة كبيرة جدا محتمل يكون فيك عرق مسيحى و كل الشعب كدة .. فبلاش تتكلمو برحرحة اوى ان مصر دولة اسلامية .. مصر عرفت القبطية من قبل ما الاسلام يتنشأ 

و مع ذلك افتكر اما منعو الحجاب فى دولة اوروبية قامت الدنيا مقعدتش ازاى و ازاى و فين الحرية .. للاسف المسلميين عندهم فصام رهيب و الله .. منين بتطالبو بحرية لبس النقاب و الحجاب فى دولة مش دولتكم اصلا و تيجو هنا تقولولنا اشكرو ربنا انكم ماشيين بشعركم !

بس الكلام عن بنطلونات و باديهات البنات المسيحيية خلى حد غيرك يتكلم فيه :smile01 عشان المحجبات دلوقتى بشهادة المسلميين نفسهم لبسهم و عدمه واحد .. كان ايه لازمته بقا تجيب سيرة اللبس و تخلينى اخبط فى المسلمين ؟؟ 

اللى بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب *


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (11)
ترعى الدولة الأخلاق والآداب والنظام العام، والمستوى الرفيع للتربية والقيم الدينية والوطنية، والحقائق العلمية، والثقافة العربية، والتراث التاريخى والحضارى للشعب؛ وذلك وفقا لما ينظمه القانون

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أصارت الثقافة العربية اهم من ثقافتنا المصرية الفرعونية *
*وده علي اساس ان الأسلام عربي *​ 

*



مادة (12)
تحمى الدولة المقومات الثقافية والحضارية واللغوية للمجتمع، وتعمل على تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ما معني تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف ؟*
*يعني بكرة ... ممنوع تعليم اللغات ... والعلوم لازم بس تبقي علوم أسلامية عربية ... والمعارف تتحدث فقط عن ابن بطوطة*​


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (14)
يهدف الاقتصاد الوطنى إلى تحقيق التنمية المطردة الشاملة، ورفع مستوى المعيشة وتحقيق الرفاه، والقضاء على الفقر والبطالة، وزيادة فرص العمل، وزيادة الإنتاج والدخل القومي.
وتعمل خطة التنمية على إقامة العدالة الاجتماعية والتكافل، وضمان عدالة التوزيع، وحماية حقوق المستهلك، والمحافظة على حقوق العاملين، والمشاركة بين رأس المال والعمل فى تحمل تكاليف التنمية، والاقتسام العادل لعوائدها.
ويجب ربط الأجر بالإنتاج، وتقريب الفوارق بين الدخول، وضمان حد أدنى للأجور والمعاشات يكفل حياة كريمة لكل مواطن، وحد أقصى فى أجهزة الدولة لا يستثنى منه إلا بناء على قانون.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حد يفسر والنبي ​*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

للأسف إحنآ بنتجر للى هم كآنوآ عآيزينه
من رفضنآ لسلق آلدستور وتفصيله وإقحآمه علينآ
بدأنآ نتفآوض ونتنآقش فى عيوبه

آلدستور مرفوض ليس لعيوبه وأسلمته - إللى هم بآلفعل موجودين -
لكنه مرفوض كمبدأ 

أى شئ دآ إللى يتصف بآلعدل أو آلكفآءة وهو مبنى على فصيل وآحد محدد ومعروف
ومفروض علينآ كأمر وآقع ....!



*.،*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

سهروا اليالى لأنهاء الدستور ... معظم الشعب غير موافق عليه
لكنهم مصممين .. أن الرافضين فلول وخونه
والدستور هيتنفذ هيتنفذ .. بيخططوا صح جدا .. فى غفله من الشعب الطيب الغلبان


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

سهروا اليالى لأنهاء الدستور ... معظم الشعب غير موافق عليه
لكنهم مصممين .. أن الرافضين فلول وخونه
والدستور هيتنفذ هيتنفذ .. بيخططوا صح جدا .. فى غفله من الشعب الطيب الغلبان


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (29)
لا يجوز التأميم إلا لاعتبارات الصالح العام، وبقانون، ومقابل تعويض عادل.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فينك يا ناصر 

يعني بكدة لو قرر المرسي ال سرق الكرسي وحبة الخرفان ال حوليه 
ومجلس الشيوخ الوهابي بتوع الزراعي ومناخيري وأعني شكراً 
وافقوا علي تأجير قناة السويس والا الملاحات أو حتي الهرم الأوسط  
لقطر أو لأي جهة أخري وببلاش -زي حوار الغاز بتاع اسرائيل والأردن-
وجه رئيس تاني ابن حلال ... وحب يأمم ال اتسرق من الشعب في عهد الظام الأخواني ... ميقدرش يأمم عافية... ينهار اسود 
ولازم يطلع قطر من القناة وبمقابل مادي 
صوتي يا أنشراح​*​


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (43)
حرية الاعتقاد مصونة.
وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة للأديان السماوية؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعاً موضوع القانون ده ةتنظيم الموضوع ... ده زي ال بيدن في مالطة 
مع كل شوية سلفيين قدام حتة أرض تبع كنيسة ... أو وقف للكنيسة -كما ينص الدستور- بيقوله لا والف لا ... بناء الكنائس يؤذي مشاعرنا كمسلمين ... ودول ناس كفرة عندهم كنيسة في القرية ال بعدينا يروحوا يصلوا فيها 
وطبعاً ومن أجل الأمن العام وعدم تأجج الفتنة ... هيصدر قرار بمنع بناء الكنيسة ...وبالقانون 

نقطة كمان ...  ايه تم ذكر الأديان السماوية 
يعني البهائيين علي سبيل المثال والشيعة ممنوعين من أقامة دور عبادة لهم وممنوعين من ممارستهم لشرائعهم

يبقي فين موضوع حرية الأعتقاد​*​


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> *المادة (44)
> تُحظر الإساءة أو التعريض بالرسل والأنبياء كافة.*


*هو حد شرح يعني ايه تعريض *

*وهنا المسلم لا يؤمن بالمسيحية واليهودية كونهم محرفيين *
*وبالتالي أي تجريح وأستهزاء وتعريض لهم لا يحاكم عليه مؤديه بحسب الدستور والقانون ... كون الأسلام وشويخه ... لا يؤمنون بتلك الديانات المحرفه كما قال القرأن والسنه والتعاليم المتوترة ... *

*فعن أي أنبياء ورسل تتحدثون ؟*​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> جميل
> 
> أقولك ياجرجس
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
تصدق انا بضحك من كثر الضحك هعيط عليك
انت عاقل ولا بتستعبط .؟
هو لم اقول لا اومن بنبى الاسلام محمد يعنى مش بقول علية نبى كداب .؟
انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا غيرك ولا على ربنا .؟
*يعنى ينفع اقول لقد كفروا الذين قالوا ان محمد رسول الله .؟*

ولا هو الكيل بمكاليين؟؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> أما إنه ادعى النبوة كذبا فهذه طبعا إساءة !



هل ما اسميتموه مسيلمة الكذاب، أدعى النبوة عن حق ام كذباً؟


> أنت فى بلد اسلامى فالطبيعى أن تكون فيه المشاعر الإسلامية ظاهرة


عزيزي، لماذا تتهرب؟ 
انت وضعت المعيار :


> فهنا تضر
> 
> تؤذى بها مشاعر المؤمنين بنبوته



فهل هنا عند سماع الآذان بالصوت العالي في الفجر مثلا وفي الأوقات التي يكون فيها امتحانات ..إلخ، تؤذي مشاعر المسيحي ام لا؟
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وآدى عيوب المسودة النهائية*

         دى مش كل العيوب ولكن علشان يبقى عندكم فكرة بس، واحنا مرتبينها بترتيب  "الكارثية" من وجهة نظرنا وعلشان فيه ربط معين يبين رؤية التأسيسية فى ان حالنا  يفضل زى ما هو:
*مادة (4) المقترحة
*الأزهر الشريف هيئة اسلامية مستقلة جامعة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة  شئونه، ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية،فى مصر والعالم.  ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار علماء الأزهر الشريف فى الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الاسلامية.  وشيخ الأزهر مستقل غير قابل للعزل، يحدد القانون طريقة احتياره من بين أعضاء هيئة  كبار العلماء. وتكفل الدولة الاعتمادات المالية الكافية لتحقيق أغراضه. وكل ذلك على  النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
§ كلمة "شئون" عايمة، وكونها المادة الرابعة، فى باب الدولة والمجتمع ... بعد ذكر  ان مبادىء الشريعة المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، يحول الازهر الى سلطة رابعة، تتعرض عليه  القوانين قبل اعتمادها ... وحتى وان كان راية استشاريا فبرضه كده بنلف حوالين فكرة  اننا دولة قانون، وبيعرض هيئة كبار علماء الازهر الى الصراعات السياسي ... فاللى  فيها ممكن يتحكم فى قوانين الدولة. 
§ يكفى أن تعرض القوانين على المحكمه الدستوريه العليا ... القضاة برضه دارسين  شريعة. 


     § مافيش مشكلة ان الأزهر يبقى له مادة، بس يبعد عن القوانين ويبقى فى باب الأجهزة  المستقلة بنفس صياغة المادة بس من غير الجملة المشكلة اللى محطوط خط تحتها. *المادة (2) المقترحة:
الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.* 
*مادة (219) المقترحة:
*مبادئ الشريعة الاسلاميه تشمل أدلتها الكليه وقواعدها الاصوليه الفقهيه  ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب اهل السنه والجماعة.
- يعنى ممكن المشروع يقرر يستعين نصوص متشددة من أحكام الشريعه الاسلامية لا يمكن  الطعن فى عدم دستوريتها، لان المصادر اللى بياخد منها مباشرة اتسعت للغايه لتشمل  كافه الاتجاهات والتفسيرات وكمان بقى لها حصانة دستورية.

أسهل شعب تحكمه هو شعب فقير ومريض وجاهل وكمان سهل ترهبه ... والمواد اللى جايه  بتثبت ان النية اننا نفضل على طول كده:
*1) خليك خايف من السلطة:
*
*مادة (35) المقترحة *
فيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا منعه من  التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأي قيد آخر إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق. ويجب أن  يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابةً خلال اثنتى عشرة ساعة، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة  التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته، ولا يجرى التحقيق معه إلا في  حضور محاميه ؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له محام. ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام  القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع ، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتماً. وينظم  القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطى ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعویض عن الحبس  الإحتياطى أو عن تنفیذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم المنفذة بموجبه.
§ يعنى يتقبض عليك وماتعرفش ليه ولا رايح فين ولا تبلغ حد من اهلك او اصحابك ولا  يبقى معاك محامى .. لمدة 12 ساعة كاملة، ممكن يتعمل معاك الواجب فى القسم وكمان  مالكش دية، لأن التعويض لو هترفع قضية عن الحبس الإحتياطى او اللى بحكم محكمة، كان  فى القراءة الأولى التعويض لأى حد يتقبض عليه انما شالوها وخلوها كده. 
§ ده ممكن كمان الظابط يقبض عليك وبعدين يفرج عنك بعد 11 ساعة و59 دقيقة وبعدين  يقبض عليك تانى يوم تانى بنفس الأمر المسبب ... وكله بالدستور لحد ما يبان لك صاحب  او تتعمل لك صفحة على الفيس بوك.
§ فى الدساتير المحترمة (البرازيل، جنوب أفريقيا، اليابان، تركيا) منصوص ان المقبوض  عليه يعرف فورا ويبلغ اللى يختاره فورا وله محامى فورا وكمان يتعرض على النيابة  فورا. إحنا عندنا نيابات مسائية وبتشتغل يوم جمعة وفيه امر مسبب من القاضى يبقى ليه  ما شوفوش فورا ؟؟
§ عدم التشهير بالمقبوض عليه اعلاميا غير منصوص عليه. مع انه كان مطلب كل اللى  قابلناهم وتواصلنا معهم.

§ ترك تحديد عدد مرات الحبس الاحتياطى للقانون بدون تحديد اى معايير .

*2) خليك فقير واوعى تفتح بقك  بكلمة:*

*مادة (63) المقترحة*
العمل حق وواجب وشرف لكل مواطن، تكفله الدولة على أساس مبادئ المساواة والعدالة  وتكافؤ الفرص. ولا يجوز فرض أى عمل جبرا على المواطنين إلا بمقتضى قانون. ويعمل  الموظف العام فى خدمة الشعب، وتتيح الدولة الوظائف العامة للمواطنين على أساس  الجدارة، دون محاباة أو وساطة؛ ومخالفة ذلك جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون. وتكفل  الدولة حق كل عامل فى الأجر العادل والاجازات، والتقاعد والتأمين الاجتماعى،  والرعاية الصحية، والحماية ضد مخاطر العمل، وتوافر شروط السلامة المهنية فى أماكن  العمل؛ وفقا للقانون. ولا يجوز فصل العامل إلا فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى  القانون. والإضراب السلمي حق، وينظمه القانون. 
§ ".. دون محاباة او وساطة او تمييز من اى نوع عرقى او دينى او جنسى أو بناءاً على  المستوى الإقتصادى او الإجتماعى أو لآى سبب آخر" (قلنا كده للتأسيسية كذا مرة  وواجهنا مقاومة عنيفة وقالوا لأ كفاية محاباة او وساطة) 
§ لا يوجد فى هذه المادة او فى مادة التضامن الإجتماعية (65 فى المسودة) ربط اجر  الضرائب بالتامينات زى ما طلب الناس، يعنى تقبض 1000 جنيه يتأمن عليك بـ 200 بس بس  يتخصم منك ضرايب على الألف كلهم !!
§ الإضراب كله اتساب للقانون من غير تحديده، يعنى ممكن يطلع قانون بان الإضراب يبقى  يوم الجمعة !! او بعد مواعيد العمل الرسمية او انه يبقى ساعتين زمن بس كل سنة ...  فى الدساتير المحترمة فيه تفاصيل كتيرة حتى لا تستهبل السلطة التنفيذية.
*مادة (13) المقترحة:
*(....) ويجب ربط الآجر بالانتاج، وتقريب الفوارق بين الدخول بوضع حد اقصى  وضمان حد ادنى للاجور بما يكفل حياة كريمة لكل مواطن. 
§ يعنى ايه "حياة كريمة" ويسكت على كده، يعنى الحكومة هى اللى هتحددلك معنى كريمة  ... يجب ربط الاجر بمستوى المعيشه او نعمل زى دستور البرازيل المحترم مادة 7: "  الحصول على اجر يمثل حدا ادنى موحدا وطنيآ يحدده القانون، ويكون قادرا على اشباع  احتياجاتهم المعيشية الاساسية واحتياجات اسرهم من حيث السكن والغذاء والتعليم  والصحة ووقت الفراغ والملبس والنظافة والانتقال والضمان الاجتماعى، مع ادخال تسويات  دورية عليه للابقاء على قوته الشرائية، ومع حظر استخدامه كمؤشر لآى غرض اخر"

*مادة (24) المقترحة*
الملكیة الخاصة مصونة ، تؤدى وظیفتها الاجتماعیة فى خدمة الاقتصاد الوطنى دون  انحراف أو أو احتكار وحق الإرث فيها مكفول. ولا یجوز فرض الحراسة علیها إلا فى  الأحوال المبینة فى القانون، وبحكم قضائى، ولا تنزع إلا للمنفعة العامة، ومقابل  تعویض عادل یدفع مقدما، وذلك كله وفقا لما ینظمه القانون. 
§ (تعويض عادل) تعبير غير واضح، كانوا طارحينها فى القراءة الأولى فى 30 أغسطس "  ... تعويض عادل وفقا لاسعار السوق“ .. بس شالوا اسعار السوق علشان "عادل" تبقى بس  حسب راى السلطة التنفيذية.
*مادة (67) المقترحة
*المسكن الملائم والماء النظيف والغذاء الصحي حقوق مكفولة. وتتبنى الدولة  خطة وطنیة للإسكان تقوم على العدالة الاجتماعیة وتشجیع المبادرات الذاتیة  والتعاونیات الإسكانیة، وتنظیم استخدام أراضى الدولة لأغراض العمران؛ بما یحقق  الصالح العام ویحافظ على حقوق الأجیال.

- بررضه مافيش اى الزام على الحكومة الا بكلمة "ملائم" اللى ممكن تتفسر باكتر من  طريقة ... لازم ينص انه "آمن وصحى"، ما يبقاش جنب محطات ضغط عالى او مصادر تلوث  مثلا، ويتم اضافة "مصادر الطاقة والصرف الصحى" ويرجعوا من الحقوق المكفولة "الكساء"  اللى مش عارفين ليه شالوها.

- لازم المسكن يبقى قريب من مؤسسات تعليمية وصحية وخدمات حكومية، زى ماهو مذكور فى  الدساتير المحترمة.

- بما ان عندنا مشكلة عشوائيات رهيبة يبقى لازم الزام الدولة بتوفيق تلك الأوضاع  تدريجيا ليقيم الناس فى مساكن آدمية تحافظ على خصوصيتهم، لتلافى زنا المحارم مثلا  او ان جيرانك يبقوا متابعين معدل تغيير غياراتك. 

*3) هتفضل جاهل طول عمرك بس معاك  شهادة:*

*مادة (58) المقترحة *
لكل مواطن الحق فى التعليم عالى الجودة ، وهو مجانى بمراحله المختلفة فى كل مؤسسات  الدولة التعليمية، وإلزامى فى مرحلة التعليم الأساسي؛ وتتخذ الدولة كافة التدابير  لمد مدة الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى، وتعنى الدولة بالتعليم الفنى، وتشجعه، وتشرف على  التعليم بكل أنواعه. وتلتزم جميع المؤسسات التعليمية العامة والخاصة والأهلية  وغيرها بخطة الدولة التعليمية وأهدافها؛ وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بين التعليم  وحاجات المجتمع والإنتاج. 
- نص يكتبه موظف ادارى مش حد فاهم ان التعليم من اكبر مشاكلنا ... فى دستور  البرازيل فيه 10 مواد عن التعليم مش مادة واحدة، وفيها ان مبادىء التعليم: مبادىء  التعليم: تكافؤ الفرص - حرية التعلم والبحث والتعبير عن الفكر والفن والمعرفة -  تعددية أفكار التدريس ومفاهيمه - مجانية التعليم العام - تقدير قيمة المشتغلين  بالمهن التعليمية - الإدارة الديموقراطية للتعليم العام - ضمان معايير الجودة  وإحترام القيم الثقافية والفنية الوطنية والإقليمية. ويهدف الى تقدم البلد انسانيا  وعلميا وتكنولوجيا
وجعل المواطن يمارس مواطنته ومنتمى لبلده ... كمان ثايلين بالنص ان 18%من الضرائب  للتعليم وش كده .. 

- اقترح نص ان التعليم: "يعزز الانتماء ويرسخ الهوية المصرية وثقافة تقبل الاخر  وعدم التميز ويعبر عن البيئات المصرية المختلفةويشجع على الابداع واكتشاف القدرات  الخاصة" ... بس لم يؤخذ بيه علشان فيه الزام للدولة.
- يجب النص على مستوى تعليم موحد لضمان عدم تمييز منطقة عن اخرى
- لم يتم الزام الدولة بتطوير التعليم خلال مدة زمنية معينة (مثلما حدث فى مادة محو  الامية رقم 61) او برفع ميزانيته تدريجيا (مثل مادة البحث العلمى 59) او رعاية  المتفوقين فى التعليم (زى ما ذكر فى مادة الرياضة 61)
- استقلالية المناهج التعليمية عن السياسة ضرورة، وذلك حتى لايتبدل منهج التاريخ  تبعا للسياسات الحاكمة كما حدث من قبل
- اتاحة الرقابة على جودة الخدمات التعليمية من منظمات المجتمع المدنى ضرورة  لمساعدة الدولة وحتى لا تصبح السلطة التنفيذية تراقب نفسها.
- التعليم ما قبل المدرسى غير مذكور رغم اهميته الشديدة ما جاتلوش اى سيرة، زى  اللهم ما اوعدنا الدساتير الحديثة
- التوزيع الجغرافى الذى يضمن وجود مدارس قريبة من التجمعات السكانية، لتلافى مشكلة  عدم وجود مدارس قريبة ويتعرض اولادنا للخطر زى ما حصل فى اسيوط لما القطر دهس  اتوبيس المدرسة.
- فين استقلالية الجامعات، اللى كانت مذكورة فى دستور 1971 واخدوا الجمل اللى قبلها  وشالوا الإستقلالية. 
- التعليم بمشاكلة الحالية يحتاج لاكثر من مادة للتعرض لاهم مشاكله اللى النظم اللى  فاتت تجاهلتها، زى التسريب من التعليم مثلا، والزام الدولة بحلها.


*4) هتفضل هفتان مرضان داير على  الدكاترة:*

*مادة (62) المقترحة*
الرعاية الصحية حق لكل مواطن، تخصص له الدولة نسبة كافية من الناتج القومى. وتلتزم  الدولة بتوفير خدمات الرعاية الصحية، والتأمين الصحي وفق نظام عادل وعالى الجودة،  ويكون ذلك بالمجان لغير القادرين. وتلتزم جميع المنشآت الصحية بتقديم العلاج الطبى  بأشكاله المختلفة لكل مواطن فى حالات الطوارىء أو الخطر على الحياة. وتشرف الدولة  على كافة المنشآت الصحية، وتتحقق من جودة خدماتها، وتراقب جميع المواد والمنتجات  ووسائل الدعاية المتصلة بالصحة، وتصدر التشرعيات وتتخذ كافة التدابير التى تحقق هذه  الرقابة.. 
- يجب وضع معايير للجودة مرتبطة بالمعايير العالمية والزام الدولة بتحقيقها فى مدة  زمنية معينة زى الدساتير المحترمة ما بتعمل.
- النهوض بمقدمى الخدمة الصحية (أطباء، ممرضات وممرضين) وزيادة كفاءتهم 
- نظام صحى موحد مش حسب المنطقة (تم الغاءها من النص فى مسودة 14 اكتوبر)
- الزام الدولة بتبنى سياسة للتأمين الصحى الشامل، ولو تدريجيا خلال مدة معينة
- الزام الدولة برفع ميزانية الصحة (حاليا حوالى 4%) لتتناسب مع المعايير الدولية  (مثل مادة البحث العلمى 59)
- اتاحة المراقبة للمنظمات والنقابات يجب ان يأتى نصا "تكفل الدولة للنقابات  والمنظمات المجتمع المدنى دورا فعالا فى ذلك" (المقصود الإشراف والرقابة، كما جاء  فى قراءتى 30 اغسطس و 5 سبتمبر لباب الحقوق والحريات بس تم حذفها من مسودة 14  أكتوبر .. رقابة ايه بس بلاش دوشة)
- مافيش ذكر للوقاية من الأمراض، فالوقاية من الصحة برضه ... وبالتالى نلزم الدولة  بمكافحة التلوث بكل انواعه (مصانع قرب المساكن، مبيدات مسرطنة .. إلخ) علشان تقدر  ترفع قضية على الدولة تتكفل بعلاجك لو بسبب فشلها فى توفير بيئة صحية آمنة لك  ولعيالك.
*تعالوا نشوف بقى مواد مهمة  علشان الديموقراطية والشفافية:*

*مادة (52) المقترحة*
حرية إنشاء النقابات والاتحادات والتعاونيات مكفولة ، وتكون لها الشخصية  الاعتبارية. وتقوم على أساس ديمقراطى، وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، وتشارك فى خدمة المجتمع  وفى رفع مستوى الكفاية بين عضائها والدفاع عن حقوقهم. ولا يجوز للسلطات حلها أو حل  مجالس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائى. 
*مادة (53) المقترحة*
ينظم القانون النقابات المهنية، وإدارتها على أساس ديمقراطى، وطريقة مساءلة أعضائها  عن سلوكهم فى ممارسة نشاطهم المهنى وفق مواثيق شرف أخلاقية، ولا تنشأ لتنظيم المهنة  سوى نقابة مهنية واحدة. ولا يجوز للسلطات حل مجالس إدارتها إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا  تفرض عليها الحراسة.
- "المدرس مادام دخل البيت وشرب شاى واكل كيك يبقى هتحترمه ازاى" .. ومادامت  النقابات مش بالإخطار، زى الدول المتقدمة، وينظم القانون ادارتها يبقى هتبقى مستقلة  ازاااى؟؟
- فى دستور البرازيل وجنوب افريقيا من حق اى مجموعة من منطقة واحده لهم نفس المهنة  يعملوا رابطة او نقابة ولهم حقوق التفاوض مع اصحاب العمل بخطوات محددة وتحفظ حقوقه  وحقوقهم.

*مادة (47) المقترحة*
الحصول على المعلومات والبيانات والإحصاءات والوثائق، والإفصاح عنها، وتداولها، حق  تكفله الدولة لكل مواطن، بما لا يمس حرمة الحياة الخاصة، وحقوق الآخرين، ولا يتعارض  مع الأمن القومى. وينظم القانون قواعد إيداع الوثائق العامة وحفظها، وطريقة الحصول  على المعلومات، والتظلم من رفض اعطائها، وما قد يترتب على هذا الرفض من مساءلة. 
- يجب ان تلتزم الدولة بنشر المعلومات بصفة دورية وليس فقط حين يتم طلبها

- ".. بما لا يتعارض مع الأمن القومى" غير محددة وقد تشمل اى معلومة حسب وجهة نظر  السلطة الحاكمة. 

- لا يوجد الزام بالكشف عن المعلومات الخاصة بالأمن القومى بعد أى فترة زمنية زى  الدول المتقدمة اللى نفسنا نبقى زيها.

*مادة (55) المقترحة*
مشاركة المواطن فى الحياة العامة واجب وطنى ؛ ولكل مواطن حق الانتخاب، والترشح،  وإبداء الرأى فى الاستفتاء. وينظم القانون مباشرة هذه الحقوق. وتلتزم الدولة بإدراج  اسم كل مواطن بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين دون طلب، متى توافرت فيه شروط الناخب. وتكفل  الدولة سلامة الإستفتاءات والانتخابات وحيدتها ونزاهتها، وتدخل أجهزتها بالتأثير فى  شىء من ذلك جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون.
- لا يوجد ذكر لدور منظمات المجتمع المدنى فى الرقابة على الإنتخابات

- يجب النص على تجريم الرشوة واستخدام دور العبادة والشعارات الدينية

- يجب الزام الدولة بتطوير نظم الإنتخابات لتماثل الدول المتقدمة (من ناحية التصويت  الإلكترونى وامكانية الذهاب لأى مقر للتصويت .. نبقى زى الدول المتقدمة يعنى)

- مافيش أى ذكر للإشراف القضائى الكامل على كل صندوق: فى مادة 210 مذكور فقط: "تسند  المفوضية الوطنية للإنتخابات الإشراف على الاقتراع والفرز أعضاء من السلطة القضائیة  لمدة عشر سنوات على الأقل من تاریخ العمل بالدستور ، وذلك كله على النحو الذى ینظمه  القانون" (يعنى ممكن يبقى قاضى على كل دائرة انتخابية مثلا)



*مادة (128) المقترحة*
یشكل مجلس الشورى من عدد عن مائة وخمسين عضوا ، ینتخبون بالاقتراع العام السرى  المباشر، ويجوز لرئیس الجمهوریة ان يعين عددا لا يزيد على عُشر عدد الاعضاء  المنتخبين.

- لايوجد اى داعى لوجود مجلس الشورى فاختصاصاته ستكون، طبقا لما جاء فى المسودة:
سلطات تشريعيه (طب مافيه مجلس شعب هو تكرار مجالس يعنى)
المشاركة فى اختيار رؤساء الاجهزة الرقابية والمستقلة مع رئيس الجمهورية (مادة 202)  .. يعنى ايه ؟؟ دور الأجهزة الرقابية مراقبة مصادر صرف المال العام، منها مجلس  الشيوخ ومؤسسة الرئاسة ... يبقى ازاى اللى هيتراقب يختار اللى هيراقبه ؟؟؟

*المادة (57) المقترحة
*تمنح الدولة حق الالتجاء للأجانب المحرومين فى بلادهم من الحقوق والحريات  العامة التى يكفلها الدستور .ويحظر تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين .
وكل ذلك وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.
- يفضل النص كما جاء فى دستور 1971 ,المادة 53 , كالتالى : حق الالتجاء السياسى لكل  اجنبى اضطهد بسبب الدفاع عن مصلحه الشعوب او حقوق الانسان او السلام او العداله ...  وهذا النص يتناسب اكتر مع المواثيق الدوليه التى تعرف اللاجئ السياسى
- المطلوب تحديد الجهه التى ستنظر فى امر اللجوء السياسى 

*مستقبل عيالنا:*

*مادة (70) المقترحة*
لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى اسم مناسب، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية ، ومأوى،  وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية وومعرفية. وتلتزم الدولة برعايته وحمايته عند  فقدانه أسرته، وتكفل حقوق الأطفال المعاق وتأهيله واندماجه فى المجتمع. ويحظر تشغيل  الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمي، فى أعمال لاتناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره  فى التعليم. ولا يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية،  ويكون إحتجازه فى مكان منفصل يراعى فيه الفصل بين الجنسين، والمراحل العمرية، وتوع  الجريمة، والبعد عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين.
- نظرا لتفاقم مشكلة أطفال الشوارع يجب النص على الزام الحكومة بتوفير الرعاية  الصحية والنفسية وكفالة اطفال الشوارع ويتم دعم منظمات المجتمع المدنى العاملة فى  هذا المجال. 

- يجب النص على إخضاع دور الإيتام والأحداث لرقابة شعبية، منظمات مجتمع مدنى، ومن  جهات الإشراف الحكومية.

- المواثيق الدولية، التى وقعتها مصر، تحرم عمل الأطفال، كل من هو تحت سن 15 سنة  تماما، وهو سن التعليم الإلزامى المذكور، وتسمح فقط بالتدريب بشروط معينة بدءا من  سن 13 سنة. بحيث لا يعرقل تعليمه او نموه البدنى والعقلى والخلقى.

- لم يتم تجريم أى اعمال بها اعتداء على الأطفال بأى شكل وضرورة توفير الحماية من  الدولة للأطفال.


*مطالب عامة:*
§ النص فى ديباجة الدستور على ان" مواطنون" تعنى المواطنون والمواطنات (فى ظل إلغاء  مادة المرأة تماماً)
§ تعريف تعبير "الامن القومى" والذى تكرر ذكره فى اكثر من موضع
§ تعريف تعبير" النظام العام" والذى تكرر ذكره فى اكثر من موضع
§ تعريف تعبير "الشورى "والذى ذكر فى المادة 6، كأحد اركان النظام الديمووقراطى،  لمنع اى لبس حوله
§ أن يتم النص على احترام مصر للإتفاقيات الدولية السابقة التى وقعت عليها بل  وشاركت فى كتابة الكثير منها
§ يجب وجود نصوص ضمان تحقيق الدستور وتشريع قوانين لكل ما جاء به وليس بصورة  انتقائية (حماية دستورية)
§ جرائم الحرب غير مذكورة، اى ان القانون الوحيد الذى يخضع اليه من قام بقتل الأسرى  المصريين وقت حرب 1967 هو قانون العقوبات المصرى
§ التنوع الثقافى للمجتمع المصرى غير مذكور مع ضرورة احترامه والحفاظ عليه كجزء  أصيل من الهوية المصرية. 

--
*من الآخر:*
كل ده نتاج شغلنا وتواصلنا مع 150 الف مواطن من خلال موقعنا الإلكترونى ولقاءات  مباشرة فى ندوات غطت مواطنين من 15 محافظة، وبعتناهم كلهم من اغسطس الماضى كل اسبوع  للجنة المقترحات فى التأسيسية فى تقارير رسمية، من ساعة ما صدرت اول قراءة من باب  الحقوق والحريات فى اغسطس الماضى، ونعيد ونزيد ونسأل ليه المقترحات دى ما اتاخدتش،  او قولولنا ايه وجهة نظركم .. مافيش فايدة.
رحنا قعدنا معاهم من اسابيع قليلة فى لقاء الفرصة الأخيرة، 8 ساعات مع خبراء  استضفناهم فى مجالات حقوق الإنسان والمحليات وقانونيين واقتصاديين، كلنا فى ناحية  وبعض اعضاء التأسيسية فى الناحية التانية ... وانهم يقتنعوا او يردوا ردود مقنعة ..  ابدا .. لا حياة لمن ننادى يا اخواننا.
القرار لكم .. ولو عايزين تفاصيل اكتر حملوا الملف اللى فى آخر  المقالة.وعلى فكرة احنا قصدنا نكتب جنب كل مادة انها "مقترحة" لأنه مابقاش  دستورنا القرار لسه لنا يا نقول آه يا لأ

*محموعة مصرى للتنمية  والتوعية *
(مؤسسة اهلية والله العظيم غير هادفة للربح، بس نفسها نبقى امه متقدمة)
 حمل ملخص لعرض هذة النقاط - ملف باوربوينت         |   *اقرأ كل  ماكتبناه عن الدستور و المقترحات المتعلقة بيه*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 ديسمبر 2012)

إضحك مع أسماء أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، الذين حضروا أمس وحتى صباح اليوم الجمعة، آخر اجتماعات الجمعية، للتصويت على مواد الدستور الذي من المقرر أن يعرض على الرئيس محمد مرسي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، والأسماء كالتالي:

1-المستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية
الرئيس السابق للمجلس الأعلى للقضاء ورئيس المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان

2-عبدالفتاح عبدالتواب حسن خطاب
مدير مطعم بفندق مريديان هليويوليس
رئيس اللجنة النقابية للعاملين بالسياحة والفنادق
ممثل العمال بالجمعية

3-الدكتور عصام الدين محمد حسين العريان
نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة-إخوان

4-عصام عبدالرحمن سلطان
محامى- إخوان
نائب رئيس حزب الوسط

5-عطية فياض

6-الدكتور عماد الدين عبدالغفور
رئيس حزب النور السلفى-سلفيين

 7-اللواء/ عماد حسين حسن عبدالله
مساعد اول وزير الداخلية رئيس أكاديمية الشرطة السابق

8-عمرو عبدالهادى عوض
محامى- عضو اتحاد المحامين العرب
عضو حزب غد الثورة- إخوان

9-الدكتور/ فريد إسماعيل عبدالحليم خليل-اخوان
عضو نقابة الصيادلة وعضو بحزب الحرية والعدالة

10-المستشار ماجد ممدوح كامل شبيطة
عضو بمجلس الدولة

11-الدكتور/ محمد أحمد شريف
رئيس جامعة المنيا

12-دكتور/ محمد أحمد عطا عمارة-اخوان
مدرس الفقه العام بجامعة الأزهر- كلية الدراسات الإسلامية

13-دكتور/ محمد جمال عثمان جبريل
أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون العام بكلية الحقوق- جامعة حلوان

14-الدكتور/ محمد خيرى عبدالدايم
نقيب الأطباء

15-محمد سعد عبدالكريم جاويش
صاحب مكتب استيراد وتصدير
المشرف العام على دار الشيخ الأحمد لنشر التراث
عضو حزب النور- سلفي

16-الدكتور/ محمد سليم العوا- (سلفي) -
و صاحب فتنة وجود اسلحة فى الاديرةوالكنائس

17-المهندس: محمد عبد المنعم الصاوى
بكالوريوس الفنون الجميلبة- جامعة حلوان
مؤسس ساقية عبدالمنعم الصاوى

18-محمد عبدالجواد محمود أحمد
نقيب الصيادلة-مؤيد ومتعاطف مع الاخوان

19-الدكتور/ محمد على بشر-إخوان
أمين عام نقابة المهندسين السابق

20-الدكتور/ محمد عمارة مصطفى عمارة-سلفي -صاحب كتاب فتنة التكفير الشهير
عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية

21-الدكتور/ محمد فؤاد جاد الله- إخوان 
نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة وأستاذ القانون الدولى والعلاقات الدولية، والمستشار القانونى لرئيس الجمهورية

22-خالد الأزهرى- إخوان-
وزير القوى العاملة وعضو حزب الحرية والعدالة

23-المستشار/ محمد عبدالسلام
المستشار القانونى لشيخ الأزهر

24-المهندس/ صلاح عبدالمعبود-سلفي
عضو حزب النور ووكيل لجنة النقل والمواصلات بمجلس الشعب المنحل

25-صبحى صالح موسى-إخوان
محامى- قيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ووكيل اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب المنحل

26-الدكتور/ محمد محسوب- إخوان
وزير الشئون القانونية والنيابية

27-الدكتور/ محمد محى الدين
أستاذ بكلية الهندسة جامعة الإسكندرية
عضو حزب غد الثورة- إخوان

28-ممدوح الولى- إخوان
نقيب الصحفيين

29-الدكتور/ أحمد الحلوانى
نقيب المعلمين- موالى للسلفين

30-اللواء ممدوح شاهين
ممثل القوات المسلحة بالتأسيسية
(مجلس عسكرى ...سلم البلد للاخوان)

31اللواء مجد الدين بركات
ممثل القضاء العسكرى بالجمعية

32-الدكتور/ طلعت مرزوق- سلفي
المستشار القانوني وعضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور

33-نادر بكار-سلفي
المتحدث الرسمى لحزب النور

34-ياسر برهامى -سلفي
نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية

35الدكتور/ يونس مخيون- سلفي
عضو حزب النور

36-الدكتور/ نصر فريد واصل-إخوان
مفتى الديار المصرية سابقا

37-الدكتور/ حسن الشافعى
مستشار شيخ الأزهر

38-الدكتور/ حسين حامد
أستاذ الاقتصاد الإسلامي وعضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين وعضو المكتب التنفيذي لمؤتمر العالم الإسلامي-*سلفي*

39-المهندس أبو العلا ماضى
رئيس حزب الوسط---إخوان

40-المهندس حاتم عزام

41-الدكتور/ أسامة العبد
رئيس جامعة االأزهر

42-عزة الجرف- إخوان
عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل

43-الدكتورة/ هدى غنية-إخوان
عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل

44-الدكتور/ محمد البلتاجى---إخوان
قيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمون

45-أحمد عمر-إخوان
ممثل طلاب مصر بالجمعية
عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة
طالب بكلية الطب

46إكرامى سعد
ممثل مصابى الثورة

47-الدكتور/ بسام الزرقا----سلفي 
مستشار الرئيس، عضو حزب النور

48-الدكتور/ أيمن على----- إخوان
طبيب- مستشار الرئيس لشئون المصريين فى الخارج

49-المستشار/ نور الدين على
عضو حزب النور

50محمد الفقى
عضو حزب الوفد

51-الدكتور/ شعبان عبدالعليم
ممثل حزب النور- رئيس لجنة التعليم بمجلس الشعب المنحل، أستاذ متفرغ بكلية التجارة جامعة بنى سويف

52الدكتور/ حسين الشافعى
مستشار شيخ الأزهر
رئيس مجمع اللغة العربية
رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية العالمية بباكستان سابقا
نائب رئيس نادى أعضاء هيئة التدريس جامعة القاهرة

53حسين إبراهيم
زعيم الأغلبية بمجلس الشعب المنحل، قيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمون

54الدكتور/ داود الباز

55الدكتور/ رمضان محمد بطيخ رضوان
أستاذ متفرغ بكلية الحقوق- جامعة عين شمس

56الدكتور/ سعيد عبدالعظيم على------سلفي
طبيب- عضو مجلس شورى علماء المسلمين، خطيب مسجد الفتح بمصطفى كامل بالإسكندرية....

 لاحظ انها  تتضمن خمس مستشارين لشيخ الازهر..
  
منقوووول


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2012)

> *المادة (1)*
> *جمهورية مصر العربية دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة، موحدة لا تقبل التجزئة، ونظامها ديمقراطى.*
> *والشعب  المصرى جزء من الأمتين العربية والإسلامية، ويعتز بانتمائه لحوض النيل  والقارة الأفريقية وبامتداده الآسيوى، ويشارك بإيجابية فى الحضارة  الإنسانية.*


*

اولا الشعب المصري ليس اسلامي بل مصري فرعوني فكيف وهو مختلف الاديان والمذاهب يكون جزء من امة الاسلامية ؟

ثانيا : ما فايدة هذا الجزء **ويعتز بانتمائه لحوض النيل  والقارة الأفريقية وبامتداده الآسيوى، ويشارك بإيجابية فى الحضارة  الإنسانية


*


> *المادة (2)*
> *الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع.*



اولا الدولة ليس له دين ولكن يدين معظم شعبها بالاسلام
ومبادي الشريعه الاسلامية مصدر من مصادر التشريع مع مصدر الشرائع الاديان الاخري




> *المادة (3)*
> *مبادئ  شرائع المصريين من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات المنظِّمة  لأحوالهم الشخصية، وشؤونهم الدينية، واختيار قياداتهم الروحية.*


هل النص غير واضح
لان الاساسي  كما كانت _الإحتكام إلى شرائعهم_ الدينية 




> *المادة (4)*
> *الأزهر  الشريف هيئة إسلامية مستقلة جامعة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شؤونه،  ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية فى مصر والعالم.  ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الشريف فى الشؤون المتعلقة بالشريعة  الإسلامية.*
> *وشيخ الأزهر مستقل غير قابل للعزل، يحدد القانون طريقة اختياره من بين أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء.*
> *وتكفل الدولة الاعتمادات المالية الكافية لتحقيق أغراضه.*
> ...


*
هذا الجزء وضع مخصوصل من اجل الشريعه
كان بالاصل الرجوع الي المحكمه الدستوريه وليس الازهر


*


> *المادة (6)*
> *يقوم  النظام السياسى على مبادئ الديمقراطية والشورى، والمواطنة التى تسوى بين  جميع المواطنين فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة، والتعددية السياسية والحزبية،  والتداول السلمى للسلطة، والفصل بين السلطات والتوازن بينها، وسيادة  القانون، واحترام حقوق الإنسان وحرياته؛ وذلك كله على النحو المبين فى  الدستور.*
> *ولا يجوز قيام حزب سياسى على أساس التفرقة بين المواطنين، بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو الدين.*



لماذا ذكرت كلمه الشوري هنا ما هو هدفها ؟





> *المادة (7)*
> *الحفاظ على الأمن القومى، والدفاع عن الوطن وحماية أرضه، شرف وواجب مقدس. والتجنيد إجبارى؛ وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*



لماذا لم يذكر حياه كريمه باسلوب كريم للجندي وايضا المقابل المادي؟


> *الفصل الثانى : المبادئ الاجتماعية والأخلاقية*
> *المادة (8)*
> *تكفل  الدولة وسائل تحقيق العدل والمساواة والحرية، وتلتزم بتيسير سبل التراحم  والتكافل الاجتماعى والتضامن بين أفراد المجتمع، وتضمن حماية الأنفس  والأعراض والأموال، وتعمل على تحقيق حد الكفاية لجميع المواطنين؛ وذلك كله  فى حدود القانون.*


*

تراحم اية بطبط هو احنا في المدافن ؟!
لماذا الاطال في النصوص


*


> *مادة (12)
> تحمى الدولة المقومات الثقافية والحضارية واللغوية للمجتمع، وتعمل على تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف.*


بدل ما نتطور بنرجع للخلف
تعريب العلوم ازاي




> *المادة (35)*
> *فيما  عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا منعه من  التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأى قيد إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق.*
> *ويجب  أن يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابة خلال اثنتى عشرة ساعة، وأن  يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته؛ ولا يجرى  التحقيق معه إلا فى حضور محاميه؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له محام.*
> *ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتما.*
> *وينظم  القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطى ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعويض  وأدائه عن الحبس الاحتياطى، أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم  المنفذة بموجب*


*هاترك هذا الجزء للمختصين
*


> *المادة (43)*
> *حرية الاعتقاد مصونة.*
> *وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة للأديان السماوية؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.*



ينظمة القانون ازاي ؟!!





> *المادة (44)*
> *تُحظر الإساءة أو التعريض بالرسل والأنبياء كافة.*


هذا من اجل الترهيب والمنع 


> *المادة (51)*
> *للمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية، والأحزاب بمجرد الإخطار، وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية.*
> *ولا يجوز للسلطات حلها أو حل هيئاتها الإدارية إلا بحكم قضائى؛ وذلك على النحو المبين بالقانون.
> *


هذه  من اجل جماعه الاخوان المسلمين


> *المادة (60)*
> *اللغة العربية مادة أساسية فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة بكل المؤسسات التعليمية.*
> *والتربية الدينية والتاريخ الوطنى مادتان أساسيتان فى التعليم قبل الجامعى بكل أنواعه.*
> *وتلتزم الجامعات بتدريس القيم والأخلاق اللازمة للتخصصات العلمية المختلفة.*


*
ما الدين بالمدارس ليه يحدث تفريقه
واين الاديان الاخري من هذه النصوص 


*
*



المادة (70)
لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى اسم مناسب، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية.
وتلتزم الدولة برعايته وحمايته عند فقدانه أسرته، وتكفل حقوق الطفل المعاق وتأهيله واندماجه فى المجتمع.
ويحظر تشغيل الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمى، فى أعمال لا تناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره فى التعليم.
ولا  يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية، ويكون  احتجازه فى مكان مناسب؛ يراعى فيه الفصل بين الجنسين، والمراحل العمرية،  ونوع الجريمة، والبعد عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين.

أنقر للتوسيع...


مناسب بنسبه لمين
اهله ولا المجتمع ولا القانون ولا الدين


*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ستظل المادة الثانية والمادة 219  
منبعاً للجرائم الدستورية التشريعية ومحطاً للعوار الدستورى 
وتكريساً للطائفية الذميمة والعنصرية المذهبية والتفريق بين أفراد الشعب الواحد داخل الوطن الواحد 
هذه الجرائم الدستورية والخطايا  التى قل أن نراها فى تشريعات الشعوب المتحضرة - هى  مسمار جحا التحاييلي  الذى  تحاول من خلاله  طائفة من الشعب ان تهيمن على خلق الله  بالمزايدة الدينية  والعقائدية ...وبالمغالبة البطالة.

وأبشركم ::" طول  ما المادة الثانية اللادستورية بمنطوقها  الحالى  والماده 219  موجودتان فأبشروا  بالفتن  والجرائم  والتمييز القبلى  على اساس الهوية ...
قل على مصر وتقدمها السلام 
*من يريد ان يطبق شرع وشريعة الله  على نفسه*  لايحتاج  لنص مادة فى الدستور  --تتجاهل الاغيار  وتجور على حقهم كيدا وتجاهلا.


----------



## girgis2 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

> *المادة (202)*
> *يعين  رئيس الجمهورية رؤساء الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية بعد موافقة مجلس  الشورى، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة. ولا يعزلون إلا  بموافقة أغلبية أعضاء المجلس، ويُحظر عليهم ما يحظر على الوزراء.*


*طيب افرض ان رئيس الجمهورية هيختار ابن عمه رئيس الجهاز المركزي (المستقل !!!!!) مثلاااا ينفع ؟؟**!!!*
*وأغلبية مجلس الشورى ممكن تيجي من نفس الحزب الذي يدعم رئيس الجمهورية وبالتالي هيوافقوا بأغلبية برضة على تعيين وعزل رؤساء الأجهزة الرقابية طالما ده قرار رئيس الجمهورية*
*
يعني كله هيبقى بما يرضي القانون !!!!!!!!*
 
*الدكتور جابر جاد نصار أستاذ القانون الدستوري بجامعة القاهرة والمنسحب من اللجنة التأسيسية قال لوائل الابراشي في برنامج كلنا مصر على دريم 2 أمس عندما سأله وائل: (لماذا تخوفون الناس من الدستور الجديد ؟؟؟)
فرد الدكتور جابر: (لا احنا مش بنخوف حد بالعكس هو أولاااا علشان ناخد الدستور من منطق الفرز يعني المادة دي حلوة والمادة دي وحشة فدا في الحقيقة من الناحية المهنية ومن الناحية الدستورية ده تضليل للناس لأن فكرة الدستور هي عمل توازن بين السلطات واذا التوازن ده اختل فلا قيمة للحقوق ولا للحريات مثلاااا
يعني دستور 71 مثلاااا كان فيه كمية حقوق وحريات كبيرة جدااا وناس كتيرة هتقول ان دستور 71 الباب الأول والتاني والتالت والرابع منه كويسين جدااا ولكن الباب الخامس مش مظبوط لأن فيه اختلال
ومشكلتنا ان كل الدساتير السابقة كانت بتؤدي الى استبداد رئيس الجمهورية والكلام على أن الدستور الجديد قد قلل صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية هو كلام غير صحيح)
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبدى عصام الإسلامبولي أستاذ القانون في لهجة حادة، اعتراضه على  مشروع الدستور، واصفًا إياه بالمعيب، وقال "لا ادري كيف تمت الموافقة  عليه".*


 وشرح الاسلامبولي في حوار مع "بوابة الشروق"، بعض عيوب مشروع الدستور  الجديد، على حد وصفه، ففي باب السُلطة القضائية، الذي وصفه الإسلامبولي  بالمجزرة، حصّن الدستور مجلس الشورى من الحل، وحصّن قرارات الرئيس التي تم  اتخاذها قبل هذا الدستور، ونص الدستور على  أن النائب العام يُعين بقرار من  الرئيس، لمدة أربع سنوات، ولم يُحدد كيفية عزله.
 ولفت الاسلامبولي الى ان مشروع الدستور لم ينص على أن يكون المترشح  لرئاسة الجمهورية حاصل على مؤهل عالي، ومثله من يتولى مناصب رئيس الوزراء  أو الوزير، في حين أنه اشترط أن يكون عضو مجلس الشورى حاصل على مؤهل عال.  كذلك لم ينص على وجود نائب لرئيس الجمهورية، كما ان وزير الدفاع يجب أن  يكون من ضباط القوات المُسلحة، وهو ما يخالف منصب الوزير، اما فيما يتعلق  بالمُحافظين، فيتم تعيينهم في حين أن هُناك مُطالبات بانتخابهم، كما سمح  المشروع بنقل عاصمة الدولة.
 أما النظام السياسي، والقائم على الديمقراطية والشورى، فيقول  الإسلامبولي: "الديمقراطية مُلزمة، والشورى غير مُلزمة، هذه مادة مُتناقضة  تمامًا، ومجلس الشورى الذي كان من المفترض أن يكون مجلس استشاري فقط، جعل  له  - للأسف الشديد – اختصاص تشريعي".
 وعن المادة الخاصة بتنظيم الأحزاب، والتي تنص على انه "لا يجوز أن تقوم  الأحزاب على أساس الجنس والأصل والدين"، استنكر الإسلامبولي عدم ذكر  العقيدة، ضمن هذه المادة.
 وانتقد أستاذ القانون مادة القضاء العسكري التي تنص على انه "يختص  القضاء العسكري وحده دون غيره بكُل الجرائم المُتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة"،  وهو ما يُمهد لمحاكمة المدنيين أمام المحاكم العسكرية، على حد تعبيره، كما  ان صلاحيات جديدة  أضيفت لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، مثل جعله رئيسًا لهيئة  الشُرطة.
 ويرى الاسلامبولي ايضا ان نص مادة الجنسية المصرية مُختصر للغاية، فلم  يضع تفاصيل لكيفية الحفاظ على الجنسية، ومتى يتم إسقاطها، كما ان الدستور  أجاز أن يترشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية، من تحمل زوجته أو أحد والديه جنسية  أخرى، بالرغم أنه كان مطلوبًا، منع من يحمل أحد أبنائه لجنسية أخرى، من  الترشح للرئاسة.
 وتحدث الإسلامبولي عن التعليم، الذي جعله الدستور إلزاميا في المرحلة  الابتدائية، وكان يفترض أن يمتد للمرحلة الثانوية، ويقول المشروع أنه لا  يجوز للطفل أن يعمل قبل أن يتخطى مرحلة التعليم الإلزامي، وهو ما يسمح  للأطفال أن يقوموا بأعمال لا تناسب أعمارهم.
 وأضاف، هُنالك صياغة رديئة للغاية في مسألة الزراعة، لا يجوز وجودها في  الدستور، وأغفل الدستور السياحة إغفالًا تامًا كمّا أغفل الحديث عن حرمة  الملكية العامة، في حين أنه نص عليها في حال الملكية الخاصة، حتى نص  الكرامة الذي نُقل من الدستور الألماني، تم نقله باختصار وابتذال، على حد  وصفه، كما لم ينص الدستور على إلغاء الحبس في قضايا الرأي، وهو ما يفتح  الباب لتقييد الحُريات.
 وتعجب الإسلامبولي من النص الأول في المشروع، وهو «مصر جزء من الأمة  العربية والإسلامية»، واصفًا إياه بالنص غير المنضبط، فمفهوم الأُمة معروف  مكوناته، ويرى أن هذه المادة تُمهد للخلافة الإسلامية، كما استنكر حذف  الجزئية الخاصة بـ«مصر مدنية»، فلا يجوز أن يتم حذف هذه الجزئية الهامة.
 وتعليقًا على النص الذي يقول أن، مصر تعمل على تحقيق الوحدة العربية  والإسلامية، وتعتز بالانتماء لحوض النيل وبناء الحضارة، قال الإسلامبولي  هذا نص إنشائي لا فائدة منه، وغير لائق أن يشتمله الدستور.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *المادة (35)*
> *فيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا منعه من التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأى قيد إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق.*
> 
> *هاترك هذا الجزء للمختصين*



*حالات التلبُس ( واحد ممسوك بسرقة – واحد ممسوك فى وضع مخل بالآداب – واحد سايق عكس الأتجاه ....ألخ ألخ )*
*دى مش محتاجة أمر قضائى ( أذن نيابة ) لأن الضابط هنا له الضبطية القضائية *
*ماعدا ذلك بيحتاج الى أذن نيابة *
*



ويجب أن يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابة خلال اثنتى عشرة ساعة، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته؛ ولا يجرى التحقيق معه إلا فى حضور محاميه؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له محام

أنقر للتوسيع...

.*
*المقبوض عليه بيتعرض فورا على النيابة بعد عمل أجراءات فى القسم *
*لو بالليل بيتعرض تانى يوم الصبح – لو أجازة بيتعرض بعد الأجازة *
*لو جناية لازم محامى – لو جنحة ساعات بيستهبلوا *




> *ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتما.*
> *وينظم القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطى ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعويض وأدائه عن الحبس الاحتياطى، أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم المنفذة بموجب *



*الحد الأقصى 45 يوم على ذمة التحقيق – ويجب تقديمه للمحاكمة فورا محبوس على ذمة القضية أو مُفرج عنه *
*بحد أقصى ثلاثة أمثال المدة – وتُحتسب مدة الحبس الأحتياطى ضمن مدة العقوبة نفسها لو عوقب بالحبس أو بالسجن *




> *المادة (43)*
> *حرية الاعتقاد مصونة.*
> *وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة للأديان السماوية؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون*
> 
> *ينظمة القانون ازاي ؟!!*



*قانون المحليات والمبانى بما يستلزم من أصدار تراخيص ورسومات هندسية ودفع الرسوم ...ألخ ألخ *




> *المادة (70)*
> *لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى اسم مناسب،*
> *مناسب بنسبه لمين*





> *اهله ولا المجتمع ولا القانون ولا الدين*



*يعنى ماينفعش واحد يجى يسمى أبنه ( الجحش ) أو ( كلب ) ...ألخ ألخ *
*هنا من حق موظف السجل المدنى الأعتراض ويرفع الأمر الى رئيسه للتصرف ...*
​


----------



## BITAR (2 ديسمبر 2012)

> *السيادة للشعب يمارسها ويحميها، ويصون وحدته الوطنية، وهو مصدر السلطات؛
> وذلك على النحو المبين فى الدستور.
> *



*اليس هذه الفقره تبيح عمل جماعة الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر *
*سيبك من على ونيس *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (51)
للمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات والمؤسسات الأهلية، والأحزاب بمجرد الإخطار، وتمارس نشاطها بحرية، وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية.
ولا يجوز للسلطات حلها أو حل هيئاتها الإدارية إلا بحكم قضائى؛ وذلك على النحو المبين بالقانون.

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني ايه بقي ... اي حد يجي وبمجرد الأخطار يعمل حزب أو جمعية أهلية ... علي اي أساس
بل وتمارس نشاطها بكل حرية ... أي نشاط تتحدث عنه 
يعني لو نشاط أرهابي يبقي عادي 
جماعات تكفير وهجرة عادي ... مؤسسات للترويج للدعارة عادي 
ولا يحق للسلطات حلها .... يا أخي حمرا​*​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

> *المادة (57)
> تمنح الدولة حق الالتجاء للأجانب المحرومين فى بلادهم من الحقوق والحريات العامة التى يكفلها الدستور .*
> *ويحظر تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين .*
> *وكل ذلك وفقا لما ينظمه القانون.*


 
*أنا مش فارق معايا موضوع اللجوء ... مع أنه غير مفهوم ... هل هو لجوء سياسي فقط أم اللجوء الديني ايضاً *
*ولكن المصيبة في عدم تسليم اللاجئيين السياسيين *
*يعني ابن ال ــــ الأرهابي بتاع القاعدة والا حزب الله والا حماس  لما يروح ويفجر قنبلة والا أتنين في اوربا مقر الكفار *
*ويجي يستخبي في مصر علشان هي دولة بها المرسي الزناتي الأخواني ... ويعمل اللجوء السياسي ... منسلموش أحنا ما هما أخوة ورضعنين من جموسة واحدة ونخش في حزبة برما مع اوربا ومنظمات حموم الأنسان ومع مجلس الأمن الدولي*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 ديسمبر 2012)

1- لا يوجد فى المسوده ما ينص على تعيين نائب للرئيس و قد كان مطلب ثورى .
 2- مسموح لمزدوجى الجنسيه الترشح للرئاسة مادة (136) .
 3- من حق الرئيس تعيين كل رؤساء الاجهزة الرقابية والتى من واجبها الرقابه على أعمال الحكومه والرئيس مادة (204) .
 4- له حصانه برلمانية مدى الحياة لعضويته فى مجلس الشيوخ ولا توجد طريقه لمحاكمته الا التلبس مادة (130) .
 5- من حق الرئيس تعيين الضباط العسكريين وعزلهم دون وضع قيد .
 6- يكلف الرئيس رئيس الوزراء تشكيل الوزارة دون وضع معايير لأختيار رئيس الوزراء .
 7- من حق الرئيس أعلان حالة الطوارئ بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء ثم يعرض علي البرلمان وليس العكس .
 8- من حق الرئيس حل مجلس الشعب فى حالة أعتراض البرلمان على تشكيل الحكومة مرتين متتاليتين دون قيود .
 9- تدرج جميع نفقات رئاسة الجمهوريه والأجهزة الرقابية التابعه لها  للميزانية العامه للدولة وتخضع لرقابة الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات التابع  للرئاسة وهو جهاز للإحصاء فقط وليس للمحاسبة .
 10- يعين الرئيس ١/٤ أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ والذى من صلاحياته امكانية الاعتراض وتعطيل إى قانون صادر عن مجلس الشعب .
 11- حق الرئيس ان يختار قضاة المحكمه الدستوريه المسئوله عن محاسبة الرئيس  شخصياً والحكومة والبرلمان عن عدم دستورية إى قانون يتم اصداره .
 12- لا ذكر لأستقلال الهيئات القضائية أوالطب الشرعى وقد كان مطلب شعبى .
 13- تقليص دور الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات لمراقبة الأموال العامه فقط وليس الخاصة وتلك كارثة مادة (206) .
 14- إلغاء الأشراف القضائى الكامل على الأنتخابات وإسنادها إلى مفوضيه مع عدم وجود معايير لأختيار أعضاء المفوضيه مادة (210) .
 15- الأقتراع والفرز سيقوم به تابعون للمفوضية ولا توجد آليات محدده لإختيار هؤلاء التابعون ولا تحديد من يقوم بالأختيار .
 16- لم يتم ذكر من يعين محافظ البنك المركزى ولم ينص على تقديم تقرير العمل لمجلس النواب .
 17- لا يجوز تغيير مواد الدستور قبل عشر سنوات مادة (220) .


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

> *المادة (60)
> اللغة العربية مادة أساسية فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة بكل المؤسسات التعليمية.*
> *والتربية الدينية والتاريخ الوطنى مادتان أساسيتان فى التعليم قبل الجامعى بكل أنواعه.*
> *وتلتزم الجامعات بتدريس القيم والأخلاق اللازمة للتخصصات العلمية المختلفة.*


*في دستور 71 كانت التربية الدينية مادة اساسية في التعليم هذا ما تم ذكره *
*اما في دستور ام أيم اللغة العربية تاتي قبل التربية الدينية ... علي اي اساس ؟*
*ده علي اساس ان الشعب لبلب في الأنجليزي وشوية الماني وفرنساوي ... ولو ادنالوا سنتين كمان هيتكلم عبري *
*ايه يا ولاد الـــــ في ايه ... هو احنا بقينا كفار *

*وايه بقي موضوع ان الجامعات تلتزم بتدريس القيم والأخلاق في المواد ةالتخصصات المختلفة ؟*
*يعني انا لو طب وبدرسس التشريح هوصل لحد الجزء التناسلي للرجل والمرأة وأستوب *
*هيجحي الدكتور يقولي ملغي من المنهج ... أصله حرام *
*ولو انا في زراعة وبدرس التكاسر عند الخرتيت ... هجي عند لحظة الجماع واقول ولع النور يا محمود *
*ايه يا ولاد الـــ ده*
*ولو بقي صحيح انا واقف بره القاعة مع البت بتعتي ... هيبقي ده مخالف للقيم والأخلاق بالنسبة للمتأخونين وللسلفين وهبقي انا ساعتها بين خيارين ... وكل خيار اشد من التاني *
*يا البت بتعتي يا لبس المدة *​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*للأطلاع علي دستور 71 **هنـــــــــا** دتور الكفرة الليبراليين والعلمانيين *

*ال انا كمسيحي قبطي كنت بعرضه وكنت بحاول أغير بعض بنوده لترفع من شأني كمواطن مصري *
*بس ال يشوف العمي ... يقول فين يا عم نص العمي كان أحلي *
*انا فاضلي يومين وهحط صورة مبارك رئيسي السابق ع البروفايل بتاعي *
*الله يخرب بيتك يا أستبن أنت وكل خرفانك ولاد المـــ*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليس صحيحا ان مشروع الدستور الحالي أسوء من الدساتير السابقة، بل هو دستور ديمقراطي يتضمن أخطاء ونواقص هامة. أورد عليها بعض الأمثلة فقط لأن العديد طلبوا أمثلة. هذه امثلة فقط، وهذا ليس مقالا ولا بحثا دستوريا، بل قائمة من الأمثلة عن بنود دستورية تعيق الديمقراطية، لمساعدة القراء على النقاش. ويجب تجنب العصبيات الحزبية في نقاش وطني ديمقراطي مصيري كهذا:

المادة (4)
الأزهر الشريف هيئة إسلامية مستقلة جامعة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شئونه، ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية فى مصر والعالم. ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الشريف فى الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية.

(لا مكان لمادة كهذه في دستور ديمقراطي. فيكفي ان الشريعة اعتبرة مصدرا للتشريع. وهذا بحد ذاته موضوع نقاش. ولكن من يسن القوانين هو نواب الشعب، أنا استشارة هيئة كبار علماء الأزهر فيعني إدخال المؤسسة الدينية في شوؤن التشريع والقضاء... لا مكان لهذا في دولة ديمقراطية)

المادة (10) 
الأسرة أساس المجتمع، قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية.
وتحرص الدولة والمجتمع على الالتزام بالطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية، وعلى تماسكها واستقرارها، وترسيخ قيمها الأخلاقية وحمايتها؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.

(هذه ليست وظيفة الدولة أطلاقا، فليست وظيفة الدولة الحرض على أخلاق المجتمع بالقانون...)

المادة (11)
ترعى الدولة الأخلاق والآداب والنظام العام، والمستوى الرفيع للتربية والقيم الدينية والوطنية،

(ليست هذه وظيفة الدولة وهذا مدخل لتشريعات تمس بحرية الناس . الدولة لا تربي الناس دينيا ولا أخلاقيا ولا هذه وظيفتها، كانت هذه دائما مداخل الدول الشمولية)

المادة (32)
الجنسية المصرية حق، وينظمه القانون.

(حق ينظمه القانون، ولا يجوز انتزاعه او مصادرته... هذا غير قائم في النص).

المادة (63)
العمل حق وواجب وشرف لكل مواطن، تكفله الدولة على أساس مبادئ المساواة والعدالة وتكافؤ الفرص.
ولا يجوز فرض أى عمل جبرا إلا بمقتضى قانون.

(لا يجوز فرض عمل لا بقانون ولا بغيره... فقد يفتح هذا المجال لعمل السخرة بسن قانون مثلا.)

المادة (104)
يبلغ مجلس النواب رئيس الجمهورية بكل قانون أقر؛ ليصدره خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إرساله؛ فإذا اعترض عليه رده إلى المجلس خلال ثلاثين يوما من ذلك التاريخ.
وإذا لم يرد القانون فى هذا الميعاد، أو أقره مجلس النواب ثانية بأغلبية ثلثى عدد الأعضاء، استقر قانونا وأصدر.
فإذا لم يقره المجلس لا يجوز تقديمه فى دور الانعقاد نفسه قبل مضى أربعة أشهر من تاريخ صدور القرار.

(لا يجوز ان يلغي رئيس الجمهورية قوانين سنها مجلس النواب. ليصبح التصويت عليها واجبا بالثلثين ضد إرادته. فهو ليس سلطة تشريعية).

المادة (127)
لا يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية حل مجلس النواب إلا بقرار مسبب، وبعد استفتاء الشعب.
ولا يجوز حل المجلس خلال دور انعقاده السنوى الأول، ولا للسبب الذى حل من أجله المجلس السابق.
ويصدر رئيس الجمهورية قراراً بوقف جلسات المجلس وإجراء الاستفتاء على الحل خلال عشرين يوما على الأكثر، فإذا وافق المشاركون فى الاستفتاء بأغلبية الأصوات الصحيحة على الحل أصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرار الحل، ودعا إلى انتخابات مبكرة خلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ صدور القرار، ويجتمع المجلس الجديد خلال الأيام العشرة التالية لإعلان النتيجة النهائية.
وإذا لم توافق هذه الأغلبية على الحل، يتعين على رئيس الجمهورية أن يستقيل من منصبه.
وإذا لم يتم إجراء الاستفتاء أو الانتخابات فى الميعاد المحدد، يعود المجلس إلى الانعقاد من تلقاء نفسه فى اليوم التالى لانقضاء الميعاد.

(وعموما فكرة الاستفتاء تتكرر عدة مرات في هذا الدستور. وبرأينا فإن حق الرئيس بالدعوة للاستفتاء هي فكرة سيئة، وشعبوية من شأنها أن تعق عمل مجلس النواب، بل وأن تقوض الديمقراطية بين انتخابات وأخرى. فكرة دعوة الرئيس لاستفتاء برمتها هي فكرة موروثة من الديكتاتوريات ولا تتبع بالديمقراطيات الا كاستثناء. وهي شكل حكم موروث في سويسرا، في الكانتونات. وتشكل هناك نقيضا للنظام الرئاسي).

الفرع الأول: رئيس الجمهورية

المادة (132)
رئيس الجمهورية هو رئيس الدولة، ورئيس السلطة التنفيذية؛ يرعى مصالح الشعب، ويحافظ على استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه، ويراعى الحدود بين السلطات.
ويباشر اختصاصاته على النحو المبين فى الدستور.

(رئيس الجمهورية ليس حكما بين السلطات، بل المحكمة الدستورية، هذه وظيفتها).

المادة (150)
لرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو الناخبين للاستفتاء فى المسائل المهمة التى تتصل بمصالح الدولة العليا.
ونتيجة الاستفتاء ملزمة لجميع سلطات الدولة وللكافة فى جميع الأحوال.

(هذه فكرة شعبية خطيرة مناقضة للديمقراطية وللسلطة التشريعية المنتخبة).

منقول عن صفحة الدكتور عزمي بشارة*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (70)
لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى اسم مناسب، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية.
وتلتزم الدولة برعايته وحمايته عند فقدانه أسرته، وتكفل حقوق الطفل المعاق وتأهيله واندماجه فى المجتمع.
ويحظر تشغيل الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمى، فى أعمال لا تناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره فى التعليم.
ولا يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية، ويكون احتجازه فى مكان مناسب؛ يراعى فيه الفصل بين الجنسين، والمراحل العمرية، ونوع الجريمة، والبعد عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ايه ده بقي*
*أسم مناسب ... هقول عادي ... مع ان مفيش حد هيسمي ابنه أم غير مناسب يا اولاد الجهلة *
*مع ان ده بيدي موظف الصحة الحق في رفض اسم واحد مسمي ابنه رونالدو وهو مبيحبوش ومخش في حسبة برما ... بس عادي*

*تعالوا بقي لحظر تشغيل الأطفال *
*



ويحظر تشغيل الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمى، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ده اصلي كدة ... بس يا فرحة ما تمت *
*



فى أعمال لا تناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره فى التعليم.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا أخي حمرا ... يعني انا ممكن اشغل الواد برده في مهن تناسب سنه *
*يبقي هشغله بلية وبكرة يشملي كله ويضرب بنجو ويسبلي البيت بعد سنة والا اتنين*
*طب وليه اشغله مع أن الدولة متكفله بيه ؟*
*



ولا يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ايوة خش بالتقيل بقي ... هتحجز طفل وأي كانت المدة محددة والا مفتوحة ... ليه *
*هو عمل ايه ... ده عيل *
*تحتجزه ليه *
*والمصيبة ممنوع الخلط بين الجنسين ... تفكير جنسي بحت *
*عيل في ابتدائي هيفكر في جنس ازاي وهو اصلاً لسه بيطعم *
*والمصيبة الأكبر ... عدم أحتجازه مع البالغين ... وده بصراحة صح ... بس هقول ايه ... تفكير جنسي برده شغل شذوذ*
*تفكركم نجس*​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*



المادة (76)
العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص دستورى أو قانونى، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون

أنقر للتوسيع...

في حد كان شغال قاضي هنا قبل كدة 
حد يشرح المادة دية !
أنا حاسسها مصيبة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *المادة (76)
> العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص دستورى أو قانونى، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون*
> *في حد كان شغال قاضي هنا قبل كدة *
> *حد يشرح المادة دية !*
> *أنا حاسسها مصيبة *​



*ههههههههههه*
*اية اللى مش واضح فيها بس يازعيم ؟؟؟*​


----------



## jajageorge (3 ديسمبر 2012)

ننشر المواد الكارثية بالدستور الجديد 
2012-12-03 03:51:31 



عده للنشر – عماد سيد:
قامت مجموعة ''مصري للتنمية والتوعية'' بتحليل بعض من مواد المسودة النهائية والتي قرر رئيس الجمهورية طرحها للاستفتاء 15 ديسمبر الجاري وصفتها بـ''الكارثية'' حسب ترتيب خاص بالمجموعة ورؤيتها مشيرًا إلى أنها ليست كل العيوب وإنما ''أخطرها'' على حد تعبير مجموعة ''مصري للتنمية والتوعية'' وفيما يلي تحليل تلك المواد: مادة (4) المقترحة:
الأزهر الشريف هيئة اسلامية مستقلة جامعة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شئونه، ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية، فى مصر والعالم. ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار علماء الأزهر الشريف فى الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الاسلامية. وشيخ الأزهر مستقل غير قابل للعزل، يحدد القانون طريقة اختياره من بين أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء. وتكفل الدولة الاعتمادات المالية الكافية لتحقيق أغراضه. وكل ذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون. 1- كلمة ''شئون'' مطاطة، وكونها المادة الرابعة، فى باب الدولة والمجتمع ... بعد ذكر ان مبادىء الشريعة المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع، يحول الازهر الى سلطة رابعة، تتعرض عليه القوانين قبل اعتمادها ... وحتى وان كان راية استشاريا فإننا بذلك ندور حول فكرة اننا دولة قانون، كما يعرض هيئة كبار علماء الازهر الى الدخول في الصراع السياسي ... فمن فيها يمكنه ان يتحكم فى قوانين الدولة. 2- يكفى أن تعرض القوانين على المحكمة الدستورية العليا ... القضاة ايضا ممن درسوا الشريعة الإسلامية. 3- ليس هناك مشكلة في ان يصبح للأزهر مادة على ان يبتعد عن القوانين ويكون في باب الأجهزة المستقلة بصياغة المادة نفسها دون الجملة المشكلة (ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار علماء الأزهر الشريف فى الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الاسلامية). المادة (2) المقترحة: 
الإسلام دين الدولة، واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية، ومبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع. مادة (219) المقترحة:
مبادئ الشريعة الاسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الاصولية الفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب اهل السنه والجماعة. - أي انه من الممكن ان يقرر المشرع الاستعانة بنصوص تحتوي على رؤية متشددة لأحكام الشريعة الاسلامية و لا يمكن الطعن فى عدم دستوريتها، لان المصادر التي يؤخذ منها مباشرة قد اتسعت للغاية لتشمل كافه الاتجاهات والتفسيرات وايضا أصبح لها حصانة دستورية. مادة (35) المقترحة: 
فيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا منعه من التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأي قيد آخر إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق. ويجب أن يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابةً خلال اثنى عشرة ساعة، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته، ولا يجرى التحقيق معه إلا في حضور محاميه ؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له محام. ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع ، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتماً. وينظم القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطي ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعويض عن الحبس الاحتياطي أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم المنفذة بموجبه. 1- أي انه من الممكن ان يقبض عليك دون ان تعرف السبب ولا الى اين ستذهب ولا تستطيع ان تبلغ أحدا من اهلك او اصحابك ولا يبقى معاك محامى .. لمدة 12 ساعة كاملة، يمكن خلالها ان تتعرض لأي نوع تتصوره من التجاوزات فى قسم الشرطة دون تستطيع المطالبة بتعويض، لأن التعويض فقط سيكون عن فترة عن الحبس الإحتياطى او ما هو بحكم محكمة، فى القراءة الأولى كان التعويض لأى شخص يقبض عليه وأصبحت كذلك الان. 2- من الممكن أيضا ان يقبض عليك ثم يفرج عنك بعد 11 ساعة و59 دقيقة ثم يقبض عليك مجددا في يوم تالي بنفس الأمر المسبب ... والامر كله وفق الدستور الى ان ينجدك احدهم . 3- فى الدساتير المحترمة (البرازيل، جنوب أفريقيا، اليابان، تركيا) نصوص تقول ان المقبوض عليه يعرف فورا سبب القبض عليه ويبلغ من يختاره فورا وله محامى فورا ويعرض على النيابة فورا. لدينا في مصر نيابات مسائية وتعمل يوم الجمعة وهناك أمر امر مسبب من القاضى فلماذا لا يعرض المتهم فورا عليها ؟ 4- عدم التشهير بالمقبوض عليه اعلاميا غير منصوص عليه. مع انه كان مطلب كل من قابلناهم وتواصلنا معهم. 5- ترك تحديد عدد مرات الحبس الاحتياطى للقانون بدون تحديد اى معايير. مادة (63) المقترحة :
العمل حق وواجب وشرف لكل مواطن، تكفله الدولة على أساس مبادئ المساواة والعدالة وتكافؤ الفرص. ولا يجوز فرض أى عمل جبرا على المواطنين إلا بمقتضى قانون. ويعمل الموظف العام فى خدمة الشعب، وتتيح الدولة الوظائف العامة للمواطنين على أساس الجدارة، دون محاباة أو وساطة؛ ومخالفة ذلك جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون. وتكفل الدولة حق كل عامل فى الأجر العادل والاجازات، والتقاعد والتأمين الاجتماعى، والرعاية الصحية، والحماية ضد مخاطر العمل، وتوافر شروط السلامة المهنية فى أماكن العمل؛ وفقا للقانون. ولا يجوز فصل العامل إلا فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى القانون. والإضراب السلمي حق، وينظمه القانون. 1- طلبنا اضافة: دون محاباة او وساطة او تمييز من اى نوع عرقى او دينى او جنسى أو بناءاً على المستوى الإقتصادى او الإجتماعى أو لآى سبب آخر'' (قلنا ذلك للتأسيسية اكثر من مرة وواجهنا مقاومة عنيفة وقالوا: لأ كفاية محاباة او وساطة) 2- لا يوجد فى هذه المادة او فى مادة التضامن الإجتماعي (65 فى المسودة) ربط اجر الضرائب بالتأمينات كما طلب الناس، بما يعنى ان تحصل على 1000 جنيه فيؤمن عليك بـ 200 فقط ولكن يخصم منك ضرائب على الألف جنيه كلها !! 3- ترك موضوع الإضراب للقانون دون تحديد، ما يعني انه من الممكن ان يصدر قانون بأن الإضراب مسموح به يوم الجمعة فقط!! او بعد مواعيد العمل الرسمية او ان يكون ساعتين فقط كل سنة ... فى الدساتير المحترمة يوجد تفاصيل كثيرة حتى لا تستغل السلطة التنفيذي الأمر. مادة (14) المقترحة: 
(....) ويجب ربط الأجر بالإنتاج، وتقريب الفوارق بين الدخول بوضع حد اقصى وضمان حد ادنى للاجور بما يكفل حياة كريمة لكل مواطن. ما معنى ''حياة كريمة'' وفقط !! هل يعني ذلك ان الحكومة هى التى ستحدد معنى ''كريمة'' ... يجب ربط الاجر بمستوى المعيشة او كما جاء في دستور البرازيل المحترم مادة 7: '' الحصول على اجر يمثل حدا ادنى موحدا وطنياً يحدده القانون، ويكون قادرا على اشباع احتياجاتهم المعيشية الاساسية واحتياجات اسرهم من حيث السكن والغذاء والتعليم والصحة ووقت الفراغ والملبس والنظافة والانتقال والضمان الاجتماعى، مع ادخال تسويات دورية عليه للابقاء على قوته الشرائية، ومع حظر استخدامه كمؤشر لأى غرض اخر'' مادة (24) المقترحة :
الملكية الخاصة مصونة ، تؤدى وظيفتها الاجتماعية فى خدمة الاقتصاد الوطنى دون انحراف أو احتكار وحق الإرث فيها مكفول. ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا فى الأحوال المبينة فى القانون، وبحكم قضائى، ولا تنزع إلا للمنفعة العامة، ومقابل تعويض عادل يدفع مقدما، وذلك كله وفقا لما ينظمه القانون. (تعويض عادل) تعبير غير واضح،صيغة كانت مطروحة فى القراءة الأولى فى 30 أغسطس '' ... تعويض عادل وفقا لاسعار السوق“ .. لكن تم حذف اسعار السوق حتى تبقى كلمة ''عادل'' خاضعة لرأى السلطة التنفيذية. مادة (67) المقترحة :
لمسكن الملائم والماء النظيف والغذاء الصحي حقوق مكفولة. وتتبنى الدولة خطة وطنية للإسكان تقوم على العدالة الاجتماعية وتشجيع المبادرات الذاتية والتعاونيات الإسكانية، وتنظيم استخدام أراضى الدولة لأغراض العمران؛ بما يحقق الصالح العام ويحافظ على حقوق الأجيال. 1- ايضا لا يوجد أي الزام على الحكومة الا بكلمة ''ملائم'' التي من الممكن ان تفسر بأكثر من طريقة ... لابد وأن ينص على انه ''آمن وصحى''، لا يكون بجانب محطات ضغط عالى او مصادر تلوث مثلا، ويتم اضافة ''مصادر الطاقة والصرف الصحى'' ويعاد ''الكساء'' ليصبح من الحقوق المكفولة. 2-يجب ان يكون المسكن قريباً من مؤسسات تعليمية وصحية وخدمات حكومية، كما هو مذكور فى الدساتير المحترمة. 3- بما ان لدينا مشكلة عشوائيات رهيبة فيجب الزام الدولة بتوفيق تلك الأوضاع تدريجيا ليقيم الناس فى مساكن آدمية تحافظ على خصوصيتهم، لتلافى كل الامراض الاجتماعية المنتشرة في هذه الاماكن. مادة (58) المقترحة :
كل مواطن الحق فى التعليم عالى الجودة ، وهو مجانى بمراحله المختلفة فى كل مؤسسات الدولة التعليمية، وإلزامى فى مرحلة التعليم الأساسي؛ وتتخذ الدولة كافة التدابير لمد مدة الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى، وتعنى الدولة بالتعليم الفنى، وتشجعه، وتشرف على التعليم بكل أنواعه. وتلتزم جميع المؤسسات التعليمية العامة والخاصة والأهلية وغيرها بخطة الدولة التعليمية وأهدافها؛ وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بين التعليم وحاجات المجتمع والإنتاج. 1- نص يكتبه موظف ادارى لا شخص يفهم ان التعليم من اكبر مشاكلنا ... فى دستور البرازيل يوجد 10 مواد عن التعليم وليس مادة واحدة، وفيها ان مبادئ التعليم: تكافؤ الفرص - حرية التعلم والبحث والتعبير عن الفكر والفن والمعرفة - تعددية أفكار التدريس ومفاهيمه - مجانية التعليم العام - تقدير قيمة المشتغلين بالمهن التعليمية - الإدارة الديموقراطية للتعليم العام - ضمان معايير الجودة وإحترام القيم الثقافية والفنية الوطنية والإقليمية. ويهدف الى تقدم البلد انسانيا وعلميا وتكنولوجيا. وجعل المواطن يمارس مواطنته ومنتمى لبلده ... كمان ثايلين بالنص ان 18%من الضرائب للتعليم هكذا بوضوح.. 2- اقترح نص ان التعليم: ''يعزز الانتماء ويرسخ الهوية المصرية وثقافة تقبل الاخر وعدم التميز ويعبر عن البيئات المصرية المختلفة ويشجع على الابداع واكتشاف القدرات الخاصة'' ... لكن لم يؤخذ بيه لأن فيه الزام للدولة. 3- يجب النص على مستوى تعليم موحد لضمان عدم تمييز منطقة عن اخرى 4- لم يتم الزام الدولة بتطوير التعليم خلال مدة زمنية معينة (مثلما حدث فى مادة محو الامية رقم 61) او برفع ميزانيته تدريجيا (مثل مادة البحث العلمى 59) او رعاية المتفوقين فى التعليم (مثل ما ذكر فى مادة الرياضة 61 5- استقلالية المناهج التعليمية عن السياسة ضرورة، وذلك حتى لا يتبدل منهج التاريخ تبعا للسياسات الحاكمة كما حدث من قبل 6- اتاحة الرقابة على جودة الخدمات التعليمية من منظمات المجتمع المدنى ضرورة لمساعدة الدولة وحتى لا تصبح السلطة التنفيذية تراقب نفسها. 7- التعليم ما قبل المدرسى غير مذكور رغم اهميته الشديدة لم يذكر ولو بكلمة مثل باقي الدساتير الحديثة 8- التوزيع الجغرافى الذى يضمن وجود مدارس قريبة من التجمعات السكانية، لتلافى مشكلة عدم وجود مدارس قريبة ويتعرض اولادنا للخطر مثل ما حدث فى اسيوط عندما دهس القطار اتوبيس المدرسة. 9- اين استقلالية الجامعات، التى كانت مذكورة فى دستور 1971 واخذت الجمل التى قبلها وحذفت الاستقلالية.

10- التعليم بمشاكلة الحالية يحتاج لأكثر من مادة للتعرض لاهم مشاكله التى تجاهلتها النظم السابقة ، مثل التسريب من التعليم مثلا، والزام الدولة بحلها. مادة (62) المقترحة : 
لرعاية الصحية حق لكل مواطن، تخصص له الدولة نسبة كافية من الناتج القومى. وتلتزم الدولة بتوفير خدمات الرعاية الصحية، والتأمين الصحي وفق نظام عادل وعالى الجودة، ويكون ذلك بالمجان لغير القادرين. وتلتزم جميع المنشآت الصحية بتقديم العلاج الطبى بأشكاله المختلفة لكل مواطن فى حالات الطوارىء أو الخطر على الحياة. وتشرف الدولة على كافة المنشآت الصحية، وتتحقق من جودة خدماتها، وتراقب جميع المواد والمنتجات ووسائل الدعاية المتصلة بالصحة، وتصدر التشرعيات وتتخذ كافة التدابير التى تحقق هذه الرقابة.. 1- يجب وضع معايير للجودة مرتبطة بالمعايير العالمية والزام الدولة بتحقيقها فى مدة زمنية معينة مثل مايحدث في الدساتير المحترمة. 2- النهوض بمقدمى الخدمة الصحية (أطباء، ممرضات وممرضين) وزيادة كفاءتهم 3- نظام صحى موحد وليس حسب المنطقة (تم الغاءها من النص فى مسودة 14 اكتوبر) 4- الزام الدولة يتبنى سياسة للتأمين الصحى الشامل، ولو تدريجيا خلال مدة معينة 5- الزام الدولة برفع ميزانية الصحة (حاليا حوالى 4%) لتتناسب مع المعايير الدولية (مثل مادة البحث العلمى 59) 6- اتاحة المراقبة للمنظمات والنقابات يجب ان يأتى نصا ''تكفل الدولة للنقابات والمنظمات المجتمع المدنى دورا فعالا فى ذلك'' (المقصود الإشراف والرقابة، كما جاء فى قراءتى 30 اغسطس و 5 سبتمبر لباب الحقوق والحريات لكن تم حذفها من مسودة 14 أكتوبر .. 7- لا يوجد ذكر للوقاية من الأمراض، فالوقاية من الصحة برضه ... وبالتالي نلزم الدولة بمكافحة التلوث بكل انواعه (مصانع قرب المساكن، مبيدات مسرطنة .. إلخ) حتى يمكنك ان تقيم دعوى على الدولة لتتكفل بعلاجك اذا ما فشلت في توفير بيئة صحية آمنة لك ولأولادك.

اقرا الموضوع كاملا على موقع مصراوى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اثنان وثلاثين سببًا للتصويت بـ "لا" على مشروع الدستور ...
 ------------------------------------------------
 كتب خالد فهمي، رئيس قسم التاريخ بالجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة، عن الدستور الجديد المقرر طرحه للاستفتاء يوم الخامس عشر من ديسمبر الجاري، فقال:

 بعد قراءة دقيقة لمشروع الدستور، وبغض النظر عن الطريقة المشينة التي  أقرتها به اللجنة التأسيسية وعن حالة الاستقطاب الشديدة التي أفرزتها
  طريقة عمل اللجنة التأسيسية أرى أن مشروع الدستور به الكثير من الأخطاء  القاتلة التي تكفي واحدة منها فقط لحثي على رفض الدستور برمته. كما يغيب عن  المشروع نصوص كثيرة كنت آمل أن تصون الحقوق الشخصية خاصة حقوق المرأة  والأقليات والطفل.

 أما عن مواد مشروع الدستور فأسوق هنا 32 مادة أعترض عليها اعتراضا أساسيا:
 1. أعترض على المادة 4 التي تنص على أن "الأزهر الشريف هيئة إسلامية  مستقلة جامعة، يختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شئونه، ويتولى نشر الدعوة  الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية فى مصر والعالم. ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار  العلماء بالأزهر الشريف فى الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية."

 سبب اعتراضي هو أن هذه المادة إذا أضيفت للمادة 2 ستعطي هيئة كبار العلماء  بالأزهر الحق في تفسير الدستور، وهو ما يتعارض مع نص المادة 175 المتعلقة  بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا.

 2. أعترض على المادة 10 التي تنص،  فيما تنص، على الآتي: "تحرص الدولة والمجتمع على الالتزام بالطابع الأصيل  للأسرة المصرية، وعلى تماسكها واستقرارها، وترسيخ قيمها الأخلاقية  وحمايتها؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه
 القانون."

 سبب اعتراضي:  عدم وضوح المقصود بـ "الطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية" وما هي "قيمها  الأخلاقية"؟ وهل يشمل ذلك عادة ختان البنات، أو ضرب الرجال لزوجاتهم؟

 3. أعترض على المادة 18 التي تنص، فيما تنص على أن "كل مال لا مالك له فهو ملك الدولة."

 كنت أود أن تقول "أن كل مال لا مالك له فهو ملك الشعب".

 4. أعترض على المادة 35 التي تنص على:

 "فيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا  منعه من التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأى قيد إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب يستلزمه  التحقيق.

 ويجب أن يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابة خلال  اثنتى عشرة ساعة، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت  تقييد حريته؛ ولا يجرى التحقيق معه إلا فى حضور محاميه؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له  محام.

 ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع، وٕالا وجب الإفراج حتما.

 وينظم القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطى ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق  التعويض وأدائه عن الحبس الاحتياطى، أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء  الحكم المنفذة بموجبه."

 وسبب اعتراضي أنني كنت أفضل إضافة فقرة تقول "ولكل من تقيد حريته الحق في الاتصال بذويه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته".

 5. أعترض على المادة 42 التي تنص على " حرية التنقل والإقامة والهجرة  مكفولة. ولا يجوز بحال إبعاد أى مواطن عن إقليم الدولة، ولا منعه من العودة  إليه. ولا يكون منعه من مغادرة الدولة، ولا فرض الإقامة الجبرية عليه إلا  بأمر قضائى مسبب، ولمدة محددة.
 وسبب اعتراضي عدم النص على تجريم التهجير القسري داخل البلاد.

 6. أعترض على المادة 43 التي تنص على أن : "حرية الاعتقاد مصونة. وتكفل  الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وٕاقامة دور العبادة للأديان السماوية؛  وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون
 .
 وسبب اعتراضي حصر حرية  ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة على أتباع الديانات السماوية،  الأمر الذي ينتقص من حقوق البهائيين المصريين بصفة خاصة.

 7. أعترض على المادة 47 التي تنص على:

 "الحصول على المعلومات والبيانات والإحصاءات والوثائق، والإفصاح عنها،  وتداولها، حق تكفله الدولة لكل مواطن؛ بما لا يمس حرمة الحياة الخاصة،  وحقوق الآخرين، ولا يتعارض مع الأمن القومى.
 وينظم القانون قواعد إيداع  الوثائق العامة وحفظها، وطريقة الحصول على المعلومات، والتظلم من رفض  إعطائها، وما قد يترتب على هذا الرفض من مساءلة."

 سبب اعتراضي: 1.  المادة أقحمت مبدأ "الأمن القومي" دون تحديده أو تعريفه، وهو الأمر الذي  يسمح بتقليص حق الحصول على المعلومات بشكل خطير، و2. المادة لم تحدد سقفا  زمنيا، وليكن 25 سنة، تتاح بعده المعلومات كافة ودون استثناء.

 8. أعترض على المادة 48 التي تنص على:

 "حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر وسائر وسائل الإعلام مكفولة. وتؤدى رسالتها  بحرية واستقلال لخدمة المجتمع والتعبير عن اتجاهات الرأي العام والإسهام  فى تكوينه وتوجيهه فى إطار المقومات الأساسية للدولة والمجتمع والحفاظ على  الحقوق
 والحريات والواجبات العامة، واحترام حرمة الحياة الخاصة  للمواطنين ومقتضيات الأمن القومى؛ ويحظر وقفها أو غلقها أو مصادرتها إلا  بحكم قضائى.
 والرقابة على ما تنشره وسائل الإعلام محظورة، ويجوز استثناء أن تفرض عليها رقابة محددة فى زمن الحرب أو التعبئة العامة."

 سبب اعتراضي: 1. عدم النص على حظر عقوبة الحبس في جرائم النشر؛ 2. الإشارة، مرة أخرى، إلى مقتضيات الأمن
 القومي" دون تعريفها؛ 3. عدم تعريف "المقومات الأساسية ... للمجتمع" التي تؤدي الصحافة رسالتها في إطارها.

 9. أعترض على المادة 49 التي تنص على:

 "حرية إصدار الصحف وتملكها، بجميع أنواعها، مكفولة بمجرد الإخطار لكل شخص مصرى طبيعى أو اعتبارى.
 وينظم القانون إنشاء محطات البث الإذاعى والتليفزيونى ووسائط الإعلام الرقمى وغيرها."

 سبب اعتراضي: عدم النص على حرية إنشاء محطات البث الإذاعي والتليفزيوني ووسائط الإعلام الرقمي.

 10. أعترض على المادة 64 التي تنص، فيما تنص على أنه "لا يجوز فرض أى عمل جبرا إلا بمقتضى قانون."

 سبب اعتراضي: المادة بصياغتها الحالية تفتح المجال للسخرة.

 11. أعترض على المادة 70 التي تنص على:

 "لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق فى اسم مناسب، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية.
 وتلتزم الدولة برعايته وحمايته عند فقدانه أسرته، وتكفل حقوق الطفل المعاق وتأهيله واندماجه فى المجتمع.
 ويحظر تشغيل الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمى، فى أعمال لا تناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره فى التعليم.
 ولا يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية،  ويكون احتجازه فى مكان مناسب؛ يراعى فيه الفصل بين الجنسين، والمراحل  العمرية، ونوع الجريمة، والبعد عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين."

 وسبب  اعتراضي: 1. المادة لم تحدد سن الطفل على الرغم من وجود تحديد واضح فى نصوص  قانوني 12 لسنة 1996 و126 لسنة 2008 (قانون الطفل) والدستور السابق ألا  تقل عن 18 سنة؛ 2. المادة لم تحظر عمل الطفل منذ الميلاد حتى تجاوز مرحلة  الطفولة على الإطلاق بل منعت فقط تشغيل الطفل في أعمال لا تناسب عمره دون  تحديد هذه المهن؛ 3. المادة لم تشر من بعيد أو قريب لتجريم العنف ضد  الأطفال.

 12. أعترض على المادة 74 التي تنص على:

 "سيادة القانون أساس الحكم فى الدولة.
 واستقلال القضاء وحصانة القضاة ضمانتان أساسيتان لحماية الحقوق والحريات."

 سب اعتراضي: عدم تضمين المادة لأية إجراءات تفصيلية تضمن استقلال القضاء.

 13. أعترض على المادة 81 التي تنص على:

 "الحقوق والحريات اللصيقة بشخص المواطن لا تقبل تعطيلا ولا انتقاصا.
 ولا يجوز لأى قانون ينظم ممارسة الحقوق والحريات أن يقيدها بما يمس أصلها وجوهرها.
 وتُمارس الحقوق والحريات بما لا يتعارض مع المقومات الواردة فى باب الدولة والمجتمع بهذا الدستور."

 سبب اعتراضي: الجملة الأخيرة تتتعارض في معناها مع الجملتين السابقتين.

 14. أعترض على المادة 82 التي تنص على:

 "تتكون السلطة التشريعية من مجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى.
 ويمارس كل منهما سلطاته على النحو المبين فى الدستور."

 سبب اعتراضي: لا أجد ضرورة لمجلس الشورى، فلا هذه المادة ولا المواد التالية، أوضحت دوره بدقة ولا طريقة تميزه عن مجلس النواب.

 15. أعترض على المادة 129 التي تنص على:

 "يشترط فى المترشح لعضوية مجلس الشورى أن يكون مصريا، متمتعا بحقوقه  المدنية والسياسية، حاصلا على إحدى شهادات التعليم العالى على الأقل، وألا  تقل سنه يوم فتح باب الترشح عن خمس وثلاثين سنة ميلادية."

 سبب اعتراضي: لا أرى المنطق وراء اشتراط حصول عضو مجلس الشورى على شهادة عليا.

 16. أعترض على المادة 147 التي تنص على:

 "مجلس الدولة جهة قضائية مستقلة؛ يختص دون غيره من جهات القضاء بالفصل فى  كافة المنازعات الإدارية ومنازعات التنفيذ المتعلقة بأحكامه. ويتولى  الدعاوى والطعون التأديبية، والإفتاء فى المسائل القانونية للجهات التى  يحددها القانون، ومراجعة وصياغة مشروعات القوانين والقرارات ذات الصفة  التشريعية التى تحال إليه، ومراجعة العقود التى تكون الدولة طرفا فيها."

 سبب اعتراضي: عدم النص على ضرورة عرض مشروعات القوانين والقرارات ذات الصفة التشريعية على مجلس الدولة لمراجعة صياغتها.

 17. أعترض على المادة 175 التي تنص على:

 "المحكمة الدستورية العليا جهة قضائية مستقلة، مقرها مدينة القاهرة، تختص دون غيرها بالفصل فى دستورية القوانين واللوائح.
 ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى، وينظم الإجراءات التى تتبع أمامها."

 سبب اعتراضي: عدم النص صراحة على أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا تختص دون غيرها بتفسير مواد الدستور.

 18. اعترض على المادة 176 التي تنص على:
 تشكل المحكمة الدستورية العليا من رئيس وعشرة أعضاء، ويبين القانون الجهات  والهيئات القضائية أو غيرها التى ترشحهم، وطريقة تعيينهم، والشروط الواجب  توافرها فيهم، ويصدر بتعيينهم قرار من رئيس الجمهورية.

 سبب اعتراضي: عدم الوقوف على سبب تخفيض عدد أعضاء المحكمة.


 19. أعترض على المادة 177 التي تنص على:

 "يعرض رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس النواب مشروعات القوانين المنظمة لمباشرة  الحقوق السياسية وللانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية والمحلية على المحكمة  الدستورية العليا قبل إصدارها، لتقرير مدى مطابقتها للدستور. وتصدر قرارها  فى هذا الشأن خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها؛ وٕالا عُد  عدم إصدارها للقرار إجازة للنصوص المقترحة.
 فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم مطابقة نص أو أكثر لأحكام الدستور وجب إعمال مقتضى قرارها.
 ولا تخضع القوانين المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى للرقابة اللاحقة المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 175 ) من الدستور. "

 سبب اعتراضي: لا أوافق على منع المحكمة الدستورية من إعمال الرقابة  اللاحقة على القوانين المنظمة للحقوق السياسية وللانتخابات الرئاسية  والتشريعية.

 20. أعترض على المادة 182 التي تنص على:

  "يؤدى الأعضاء الفنيون بالشهر العقارى، وخبراء الطب الشرعى، والخبراء  القضائيون، أعمالهم باستقلال، ويكفل لهم القانون الضمانات والحماية اللازمة  لتأدية أعمالهم."

 سبب اعتراضي: عدم تقديم ضمانات كافية أو تعريف واضح لاستقلال هؤلاء الخبراء.

 21. أعترض على المادة 186 التي تنص على:

 " ينظم القانون تعاون الوحدات المحلية فى الأعمال ذات النفع المشترك، ووسائل التعاون بينها وبين أجهزة الدولة. "

 سبب اعتراضي: لغة هذه المادة الهامة إنشائية تفتقر إلى أية تفاصيل عن  طريقة عمل الوحدات المحلية، خاصة عن كيفية التعاون مع السلطة التنفيذية (أي  الوزارات).

 22. أعترض على المادة 187 التي تنص على:
 " ينظم القانون طريقة اختيار المحافظين ورؤساء الوحدات الإدارية المحلية الأخرى، ويحدد اختصاصاتهم."

 سبب أعتراضي: كنت أفضل أن ينص الدستور صراحة على وجوب اختيار المحافظين بالانتخاب.

 23. أعترض على المواد 188-192 المتعلقة بالمجالس المحلية.
 وسبب اعتراضي هو عدم تحديد أي من هذه المواد للعلاقة بين المجالس المحلية والمحافظين.

 24. أعترض على المادة 195 التي تنص على:

 "وزير الدفاع هو القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، ويعين من بين ضباطها."

 سبب اعتراضي: يجب أن يكون وزير الدفاع مدنيا.

 25. أعترض على المادة 196 التي تنص، فيما تنص، على:
 "ينظم القانون التعبئة العامة، ويبين شروط الخدمة والترقية والتقاعد فى القوات المسلحة."

 سبب اعتراضي: كان يجب أن تنص المادة صراحة على عدم جواز إجبار المجندين على القيام أعمال لا تتعلق بالجندية.

 26. أعترض على المادة 197 التي تنص على:

 "ينشأ مجلس للدفاع الوطنى، يتولى رئيس الجمهورية رئاسته، ويضم فى عضويته  رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، ورئيسى مجلسى النواب والشورى، ووزراء الدفاع والخارجية  والمالية والداخلية ورئيس المخابرات العامة ورئيس أركان حرب القوات  المسلحة وقادة القوات البحرية والجوية والدفاع الجوى ورئيس هيئة عمليات  القوات المسلحة ومدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية والاستطلاع.
 ويختص  بالنظر فى الشئون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد وسلامتها، ومناقشة موازنة  القوات المسلحة، ويجب أخذ رأيه فى مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بالقوات  المسلحة.
 ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى.
 ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو من يرى من المختصين والخبراء لحضور اجتماع المجلس دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود."

 سبب الاعتراض: 1. أغلبية أعضاء هذا المجلس الهام من العسكريين (ثمانية  أعضاء مقابل ستة مدنيين)، وهذا لا يحقق الرقابة المدنية على القوات  المسلحة. 2. عدد أعضاء المجلس زوجي، والمادة لم تحدد طريقة تحديد رأي  المجلس إذا تساوى عدد الأعضاء الموافقين على قرار ما مع عدد الأعضاء  المعترضين؛ مناقشة موازنة القوات المسلحة يجب أن تكون في يد مجلس النواب  حتى تتحقق الرقابة المجتمعية على القوات المسلحة، فلا يصح أن تنتزع من  المجلس التشريعي هذه المهمة الدقيقة والمحورية.

 27. أعترض على المادة 198 التي تنص، فيما تنص، على:

 " ولا يجوز محاكمة مدنى أمام القضاء العسكرى إلا فى الج ا رئم التى تضر  بالقوات المسلحة؛ ويحدد القانون تلك الج ا رئم، ويبين اختصاصات القضاء  العسكرى الأخرى"

 سبب اعتراضي: أنها تتعارض مع المادة 75 التي تنص على :"لا يحاكم شخص إلا أمام قاضيه الطبيعى".

 28. أعترض على المادة 199 التي تنص على:

 "الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية، رئيسها الأعلى رئيس الجمهورية، وتؤدى واجبها  فى خدمة الشعب، وولاؤها للدستور والقانون، وتتولى حفظ النظام والأمن  والآداب العامة، وتنفيذ ما تفرضه القوانين واللوائح، وتكفل للمواطنين  طمأنينتهم وحماية ك ا رمتهم وحقوقهم وحرياتهم، وذلك كله؛ على النحو الذى  ينظمه القانون، وبما يمكن أعضاء هيئة الشرطة من القيام بواجباتهم."

 سبب اعتراضي: عدم تضمين المادة لأية ضمانات ضد انتهاك الشرطة للقانون،  وعدم النص صراحة على إخضاع أقسام الشرطة والسجون وأماكن الاحتجاز لرقابة  القضاء، وعدم النص على أية آليات لأخضاع الشرطة لرقابة مجتمعية.

  29. أعترض على المواد 212 إلى 216 المتعلقة بالهيئات المستقلة، إذ أن هذه  المواد لا تعدو كونها مواد إنشائية تفتقر إلى أية تفاصيل عن ميزانية هذه  المجالس أوطريقة عملها أوطريقة تعيين أعضائها.

 30. أعترض على المادة 218 التي تنص على:

 "إذا وافق المجلسان على طلب تعديل الدستور، يناقش كل منهما نصوص المواد  المطلوب تعديلها بعد ستين يوما من تاريخ الموافقة؛ فإذا وافق على التعديل  ثلثا أعضاء كل مجلس، عرض على الاستفتاء الشعبى خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ
 صدور هذه الموافقة.
 ويكون التعديل نافذاً من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بالموافقة. "

 سبب اعتراضي: المادة تضع شروطا تعجيزية لتعديل الدستور وأرى أن يخفض نسبة الموافقين من ثلثي أعضاء كل مجلس إلى ثلث أعضاة أي منهما.

 31. أعترض على المادة 219 التي تنص على:

 "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية، وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية، ومصادرها المعتبرة، فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة."

 سبب اعتراضي: 1. تميز هذه المادة ضد المذهب الشيعي وبالتالي فهي تنتهك  حقوق المواطنين الشيعة وتزيد من الانقسام الطائفي؛ 2. هذه المادة إذا ضمت  إلى المادة 2 والمادة 4 ستفتح مجالا لاضطراب تشريعي وقانوني جسيم في  القانون المصري؛ 3. المادة لا تحدد أيا من المذاهب السنية الأربعة سيؤخذ  بها عند التشريع وهل سيحق للقضاة أو المتقاضيين اختيار المذهب الذي  يفضلونه.

 32. أعترض على المادة 231 التي تنص على:

 "تكون  الانتخابات التشريعية التالية لتاريخ العمل بالدستور بواقع ثلثى المقاعد  لنظام القائمة، والثلث للنظام الفردى، ويحق للأحزاب والمستقلين الترشح فى  كل منهما."

 سبب اعتراضي: لا أرى ضرورة لتحديد نظام الانتخاب في الدستور.


----------



## Twin (3 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *اية اللى مش واضح فيها بس يازعيم ؟؟؟*[/CENTER]


*اقولك انا ... *
*لو دلوقتي مثلاً ... واحد ولع في مكان عبادة للبهائيين مثلاً او للشيعة أو هد تمثال لبوذا او اي حوار ... غير منصوص عليه بالحرف في الدستور المصري*
*ايه حله وموقفه ؟*
*المادة بتقول ... 



ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص دستورى أو قانونى، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو هذه الجريمة التي ستؤدي الي عقوبة غير مذكور في الدستور المصري أو في قانون العقوبات كحالة شاذة أستثنائية ... لا يعاقب مرتجبيها ولا يحاسبوا من الأصل*
*وبالتالي لا يتجرء أي أمين شرطة انه يقوله بتعمل ايه !*
*فهمت قصدي *
*يعني اي مصيبة غير مذكور شئ بخصوصها في الدستور او في القانون لا يحق لرجال الشرطة ان يسألوا فاعلها أو يعاقبه رجال القانون عليها *

*وغير كدة فسري دية كمان*
*



ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اقولك انا ... *
> *لو دلوقتي مثلاً ... واحد ولع في مكان عبادة للبهائيين مثلاً او للشيعة أو هد تمثال لبوذا او اي حوار ... غير منصوص عليه بالحرف في الدستور المصري*
> *ايه حله وموقفه ؟*​



*لأ مش كدة ...فيه جريمة وعقاب على الحريق العمد*
*ومالهاش دعوة بأية اللى أتحرق ...عمارة - مصنع - فيلا - شونة - مخازن ...ألخ ألخ*
*مش لازم الدستور أو القانون يحدد وصف دقيق لكل حالة*​


> *المادة بتقول ... *
> *لو هذه الجريمة التي ستؤدي الي عقوبة غير مذكور في الدستور المصري أو في قانون العقوبات كحالة شاذة أستثنائية ... لا يعاقب مرتجبيها ولا يحاسبوا من الأصل*​



*مافيش حاجة مش مذكورة فى قانون العقوبات المصرى*
*وأى جرائم مستحدثة بيطلع تشريع أو تعديل *​*



المادة (76)
العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص دستورى أو قانونى، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائى، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون​

أنقر للتوسيع...

العقوبة شخصية = يعنى ما ينفعش واحد محكوم عليه تجيب أبنه ينفذ بدلا منه
لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص دستورى أوقانونى = 
بيتم الحكم على الأشخاص بموجب المادة ( كذا ) من قانون العقوبات وبتحدد نوعها وحد أدنى وأقصى 
لا توقع عقوبة الا بحكم قضائى = ماينفعش أى واحد بمزاجه يعاقب متهم ( لاظابط شرطة ولا وزير ولا غيره )
ولا عقاب الا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون =
فى حالة صدور أى قانون مستقبلاً لا يتم تطبيقه بأثر رجعى 
( مثال ) طلع قانون جديد للضرايب بيحدد شريحة جديدة خاضعة
ما ينفعش تيجى تقولهم تعالوا سددوا اللى عليكوا من سنين فاتت ...
لأ
بيقع تحت طائلة القانون أبتداء من تاريخ نفاذه ​
*


----------



## girgis2 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*النسخة النهائية من مشروع الدستور*

*النسخة النهائية لمسودة الدستور الجديد من الموقع الرسمي للجمعية التأسيسية: (وأصبح 236 مادة بعد التعديلات)

ومرفق بالمشاركة صورة من النسخة النهائية من الموقع الرسمي على ملف pdf

*
*http://www.dostour.eg/sharek/**
*:close_tem

*المادة 233
تؤلف أول هيئة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا، عند العمل بهذا الدستور، من رئيسها
الحالى وأقدم عشرة من أعضائها. ويعود الأعضاء الباقون إلى أماكن عملهم التى
كانوا يشغلونها قبل تعيينهم بالمحكمة.*


*طبعاااا هي دي المادة اللي قالوا عليها انها اتفصلت خصيصاااا للانتقام وتصفية أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية اللي مش على مزاجهم
وعلى رأسهم المستشارة تهاني الجبالي
ولسة بيتكلموا على ان الدستور ده هو دستور الشريعة مش دستور تصفية حسابات !!!!!!!!!

*​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*المادة (219)*
 *مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.*

*لو مجموعه من المسلمين ولعوا فى كنيسه وكان الشهود مسيحيين لن تؤخذ شهادتهم  طبقا للشريعه الاسلاميه *
*هى دى مشكله الدستور بالنسبة لينا *​


----------



## girgis2 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *المادة (219)*
> *مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.*
> 
> *لو مجموعه من المسلمين ولعوا فى كنيسه وكان الشهود مسيحيين لن تؤخذ شهادتهم  طبقا للشريعه الاسلاميه *
> *هى دى مشكله الدستور بالنسبة لينا *​



*هو كله على بعضه دستور بالهنا والشفا بصراحة !!!!!!!*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هام جدا  

رسالة لكل الناس اللى نازلة انشالله شييييييييييييييييييييير جهز علي موبايلك رسالة
انا اسمي (اكتب اسمك)
رقمي القومي(اكتب رقمك القومي)
يتم اعتقالي الان
ارسل هذه الرسالة الي الارقام الاتية:

جبهة الدفاع عن متظاهري مصر
01000552793
01009952374
01063347782

01220624003
مركز النديم
01009552374
01000552793
مركز هشام مبارك
01221519595
575898
حزب الدستور
01004046111
احفظ الرسالة كمرسودة بحيث يتم ارسالها بالضغط عليها ببساطة اذا تم اعتقالك من قوات الامن
سواء اكنت في منزلك او في الشارع
ربنا يحميكم ويحفظكم​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *المادة (219)*
> 
> *مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.*​
> *لو مجموعه من المسلمين ولعوا فى كنيسه وكان الشهود مسيحيين لن تؤخذ شهادتهم طبقا للشريعه الاسلاميه *
> *هى دى مشكله الدستور بالنسبة لينا *​


*المادة دى تم وضعها علشان ( الشيعة )*
*منعاً للمد الشيعى فى مصر علشان ماتبقاش خراب أكتر ما هى مخروبة*​


----------



## girgis2 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
الفرع الرابع: الهيئات المستقلة للصحافة والإعلام

المادة 215
يتولى المجلس الوطنى للإعلام تنظيم شئون البث المسموع والمرئى وتنظيم الصحافة المطبوعة والرقمية وغيرها.
ويكون المجلس مسئولا عن ضمان حرية الإعلام بمختلف صوره وأشكاله والمحافظة على تعدديته، وعدم تركزه أو احتكاره، وعن حماية مصالح الجمهور، ووضع الضوابط والمعايير الكفيلة بالتزام وسائل الإعلام المختلفة بأصول المهنة وأخلاقياتها، والحفاظ على اللغة العربية، ومراعاة قيم المجتمع وتقاليده البناءة.*

*المادة 202
يعين رئيس الجمهورية رؤساء الهيئات المستقلة والأجهزة الرقابية بعد موافقة مجلس الشورى، وذلك لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة. ولا يعزلون إلا بموافقة أغلبية أعضاء المجلس، ويُحظر عليهم ما يحظر على الوزراء.*

*
فعلاااا الدستور الجديد يضمن حرية الصحافة والاعلام !!!

وفعلاااا صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية قد تقلصت كثيرااا في هذا الدستور الجديد عن صلاحياته اللي كانت موجودة في دستور 71 مثلاااا !!!

فليحيا الداااستووور :smile02

*​


----------

